# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Зависит ли бхакти от варнашрамы?

## Андрей Донской

Зачастую можно наблюдать занятную картину рассуждений на тему " зависит ли бхакти от варнашрама-дхармы ( далее ВАД)", или " нужна ли нам ВАД?" Личностям, знакомым с логикой и значением понятий "бхакти" и " варнашрама", сама постановка вопроса выглядит весьма забавно, хотя и не без доли сожаления. Интеллект, не способный к логическому анализу, в качестве средства формирования вывода неизбежно использует анализ эмпирический, что весьма ограничивает масштаб его восприятия причинно следственной цепи. Подобное ограниченное фрагментарное восприятие естественным образом применятся таким интеллектом и при анализе им таттва гьяны, а соответствующий уровень выводов, составляющих квалификацию или адхикар такого исследователя обозначается понятием "каништха":

«Человек, который является экспертом в логике и понимании священных писаний, который всегда имеет твердую убежденность и чья глубокая вера не является слепой, считается преданным достигшим наивысшего уровня в преданном служении. Того, кто не является большим экспертом в ведении спора и логике священных писаний, но обладает твердой верой, считают преданным второй категории. (...) преданный материалист не изучает целенаправленно шастры, и не старается понять истинный стандарт чистого преданного служения.» - ЧЧ Мадхья 22.66,67,74

"Каништха адхикари не являются преданными, но их называют бхакта абхасами ("тенью преданных" - прим.)" - Прогулка 06.02.76 Маяпур

" Не думайте, что кто-либо является человеческим существом, не став Вайшнавом, не став преданным Кришны. Это просто животное." - Лекция БГ Лондон, 26.07.73 

Неспособное к логическому мышлению животное, например мышь,анализируя данные эмпирически, способно формировать выводы и принимать решение о необходимом действии лишь на основе отдельных фрагментов реальности, соответствующих её текущим потребностям чувств, например кусочка сыра, не связанного с мышеловкой в её восприятии причинно следственной цепи в силу отсутствия у неё понимания внутренней логики мышеловки и её взаимосвязи с сыром. Восприятие на таком уровне логического мышления ( а, точнее его отсутствия) называется абстрактным, а действия на его основе рефлекторными. Сыр в восприятии мыши всегда "сам по себе" и "сам в себе", для неё не существует качеств сыра, как например сыр в качестве "находящегося в месте под названием мышеловка" или сыр в качестве "находящегося в мышеловке во время её незаряженного состояния", соответственно решение мыши на основе анализа такого абстрактного для неё понятия как "сыр" всегда будет строго определенным и не всегда благоприятным. То есть "абхидея", процесс достижения мышью своей "прайоджаны", наслаждения сыром, будет не объективным, ложным, в силу отсутствия у мыши "самбандха гьяны", понимания логики взаимосвязи элементов системы "мышь-сыр-мышеловка". Такое понимание, в силу исключительно эмпирического восприятия и рефлекторного поведения доступно мыши исключительно в форме эмпирических болевых ощущений последствий такого поведения, когда мышь уже находится в мышеловке и рефлекторно пытается вырваться из этой "самбандхи" системы "мышь-сыр-мышеловка"

«Теософы пытаются понять Бога и Его Царство с помощью собственных усилий методом индуктивного обобщения, но процесс вайшнавов противоположен. Они обращаются к высшему авторитету, познавшему Бога и Его Царство и смиренно стараются получить от него знание дедуктивным методом» - 1952 Назад к Богу  1.09

«вещи, равные одной и той же вещи, равны между собой»- Беседа 13.07.75 Филадельфия 

«Это называется предпосылками. Человек смертен. Мр. Джон человек, следовательно он смертен.(...) Это дедукция» - Обсуждение философии Гегеля ( со Шьямасундарой)

«дедуктивный путь познания приводит к выводу, что причиной всех причин является Верховная Абсолютная Личность Бога. » - ЧЧ Ади 6.14-15 ком.

« Уттамашлока: Шрила Прабхупада, если кто-то не соглашается с логикой, это значит, что он находится под влиянием тамо-гуны?                              Прабхупада: Это значит, что он животное.» - Интервью, 09.07.75

« Человек утративший рациональный подход, является просто животным» - Civilization and Transcendence 1 гл.

Подобным образом восприятия понятий вне категорий их связи действует и интеллект бхакты-абхаса или каништха адхикари, оперирующего понятиями в их абстрактных образах и вне определения их связи с их первичными физическими качествами. "Бхакти" для каништхи это всегда абстрактное, статичное, не зависимое бхакти "само в себе", равно как и все остальные понятия, которыми он определяет данное понятие в своем уме для принятия решения о соответствующем ему действии. Тоже самое относится и к его восприятию понятия "варнашрама" и даже понятия "зависит". Животный разум сбивается с толку, когда основанная на диалектических противоречиях реальность предлагает ему генерировать решения при анализе например таких данных:

"Он [Верховный Господь] ни от кого не зависит" - ШБ 8.8.23 ком.

«На самом деле у Меня [Верховного Господа] нет независимости» — ШБ 9.4.63

"бхакти сва-тантра ( "бхакти независимо")" - ЧЧ Мадхйа-л?ла? 24.92

«Весь бхакти марг зависит от милости Господа» - Лекция ШБ  08.12.73 Лос Анджелес

"Повторение святого имени не зависит от посвящения" - ЧЧ Мадхья 15.110

«Какое бы преданное служение ни совершал человек, без посвящения у истинного духовного учителя оно не принесет плода» - ЧЧ Мадхья 15.108 ком.

«Духовная жизнь не зависит от [варнашрамы] » - Письмо Хамсадуте 19.10.74

« Нет иного пути должным образом удовлетворить Его [Вишну], кроме следования принципам варнашрама-дхармы» - Беседа 30.07.73 Лондон

« Для того, чтобы стать вайшнавами необходимо установить Варнашрама-дхарму» — Беседа 14.02.1977, Майапур

Склонный к абстрактному, а потому догматичному, однополюсному мышлению разум, охваченный когнитивным диссонансом,способен лишь воскликнуть: «Твои противоречивые наставления смутили мой разум. Поэтому, пожалуйста, скажи определенно, какие из них будут наиболее выгодны для меня?» - БГ 3.2

Шрила Прабхупада отвечает : «все эти противоречия казалось бы сбивают с толку (...) деяния Господа кажутся противоречивыми, хотя на самом деле там нет противоречий» -ШБ 3.4.17 ком.

«Диалектический материализм. Вы должны быть материалистами» - Беседа 26.12.75 Сананд

"В диалектическом материализме под диалектическим противоречием понимается наличие в объекте противоположных, взаимоисключающих сторон, свойств, моментов, тенденций, которые, в то же время, предполагают друг друга и в составе данного объекта существуют лишь во взаимной связи, в единстве. Диалектическая противоположность — это только сторона противоречия. Диалектическое противоречие отражает двойственное отношение внутри целого: единство противоположностей и их «борьбу» Противоположности могут приходить в столкновение лишь постольку, поскольку они находятся в связи, образуя целое, в котором один момент так же необходим, как и другой." - Википедия

"О мой Господь, в Твоем безличном аспекте, аспекте Брахмана, всегда присутствуют два взаимоисключающих элемента: знание и невежество." - ШБ4.9.16 ком.

«Я исполнен противоречивых качеств» - ЧЧ Ади 4.127

"Например Кришна говорит, ниятам куру карма твам (БГ 3.8): «Всегда будь занят предписанным трудом». И в конце Он говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа ("Оставь все виды дхармы" -БГ 18.66). Теперь мы должны согласовывать это [c временем и обстоятельствами]. Это не противоречие; это благоприятно [в зависимости] от времени и обстоятельства." - Прогулка 09.03.76 Маяпур

«Незачем прибегать ни к каким писаниям; это просто вопрос здравого смысла.» - Наука самосознания, гл. «Харе Кришна: религия или наука?»

«Вы должны быть рациональными. Если вы остаетесь еще одним животным, другим типом животного, это не поможет вам. Вы должны действительно стать человеком.» - Прогулка 28.05.74 Рим.

« Есть человеческое логическое мышление, есть философия, поэтому вы можете устанавливать истину с помощью дискуссий. (…) Истина должна устанавливаться в истинной дискуссии.» - Беседа 04.08.73 Лондон

«Тамал Кришна: Она [интересующаяся женщина] хочет какого нибудь [ проявления мистики]                                                                               Прабхупада: мистики?                                                                                                                        Тамал Кришна: Да мистики.                                                                                                        Прабхупада: Это не возможно.» - Беседа B 28.02.77 Маяпур

«забудьте о религии. Я говорю о науке.» - Беседа 08.10.75 Дурбан

«Движение сознания Кришны — это научное движение » — Беседа 22.04.76 Мельбурн.

«В Бхагават Гите Господь (13.5) говорит, брахма-с?тра- падаиш чаива хетумадбхир винишчитаих : «Понимание высшей цели жизни дается в „Брахма-сутре“ на основе законов логики и дискуссии («argument») о причинах и следствиях » - ЧЧ Ади 7.106 ком.

«Если вы не принимаете, то должны предложить логику, которая будет лучше этой» - беседа, 02.09.1973 Калькута

И действительно, возвращаясь к забавности рассуждений на тему " зависит ли бхакти от ВАД", можно было бы привести самый очевидный и самый простой логический расчет, предварительно определив абстрактное понятие "зависимость" как " причинно-следственная зависимость" : "Бхакти зависит (является следствием) от милости Кришны, милость Кришны зависит от следования наставлениям гуру, наставлением гуру является исполнять ВАД, следовательно бхакти зависит от исполнения ВАД" Однако действия, направленные целиком на исполнение наставлений гуру, есть действия, целиком направленные исполнение желаний Кришны, а действия целиком направленные на исполнение желаний Кришны в соответствии с ЧЧ Мадхья 19.167 являются уттама бхакти ( единственное бхакти в строгом смысле слова)и потому вывод "бхакти зависит ( является следствием) от исполнения ВАД" относится именно к чистому бхакти. 

Вследствие линейности данной логики, и отсутствия в ней синтеза неизменно присутствующих диалектических противоречий (самбандха гьяны), столь упрощенный логический анализ, следующий из него вывод и соответствующее ему побуждение к действию не могут быть сгенерированны многоветвистым эгоцентричным разумом, обладателем которого является бхакта-абхас, который действительно на прямую не зависит ( не является прямым следствием) от ВАД, а является следствием агьята сукрити, так же как семя не является следствием растущего из него дерева, но зависит от дерева предшествующего ему. Неспособность разума бхакты-абхаса к данному выводу и генерации соответствующего действия, анукульи, уттама бхакти, обусловленна его концентрацией  на "многоветвистости" фрагментарно рассматриваемых им противоположных утверждений, резонирующих с установками головного мозга, действующего на основе инстинкта выживания, а потому принимающего решения в пользу наиболее выгодной для выживания противоположности, то есть в пользу тьяги, избегания неприятного для чувств, и бхоги - стремления к приятному, или в пользу кармы и гьяны, примесь,мишра, которых является отличительным признаком бхакти-абхаса. 

Поэтому Арджуна, играющий роль подобного разума, убежденного в невыгодности исполнения ВАД, мучительно сомневаясь в том, насколько ВАД может избавить его от страданий и принести наслаждения, обращается к Кришне, называя Его Джанардана ( буквально " Приносящий мучения [злым] людям") и Кешава ( "убивающий демона Кеши, демона сомнений"). Так же Баладева Видьябхушана переводит слово "Джанардана" как "Тот, кто является объектом просьбы для тех, кто желает максимальной выгоды." (Гита Бхушана), а Шанкарачарья уточняет: " Тот, к кому обращаются за материальным богатством и освобождением" (Шри Вишну Сахасранам/ Википедия(англ.) 

" Арджуна сказал: О Джанардана, о Кешава, если Ты считаешь, что деятельность на уровне разума лучше деятельности ради ее плодов, то почему же Ты хочешь вовлечь меня в эту ужасную войну? Твои противоречивые наставления смутили мой разум. Поэтому, пожалуйста, скажи определенно, какие из них будут наиболее выгодны ("most beneficial") для меня?» - БГ 3.2"

Подобно ведомой запахом сыра и чувством голода мыши, пытающейся украсть сыр из мышеловки и рассматривающей мышеловку и сыр двумя горящими в ночи глазами, Арджуна, играя роль погруженного во тьму неведения разума, фрагментарно оценивающего добро и зло глазами бхоги и тьяги, гьяны и кармы, намеревался украсть не принадлежащее ему тело, отказавшись от исполнения ВАД в пользу удовлетворения своих чувств и избавления их от страданий убийства родственников, однако тем самым он наоборот лишился бы наслаждений и оказался в мышеловке последствий нарушения принципов ВАД. « оставив поле боя, Aрджуна (...) проложил бы себе дорогу в ад. Иначе говоря, он оказался бы в аду не из за сражения, а из за того, что отказался от битвы»  - БГ 2.33 ком. И если проанализировать причинно следственную цепь нарушения принципов ВАД, то можно увидеть, что между этим нарушением и адскими условиями жизни нет никакой мистики, просто «Наказанием за гражданскую пассивность является власть злодеев» (Платон), а « демонические люди, лишенные разума и потерянные для самих себя, поглощены пагубной, греховной деятельностью, ведущей к разрушению мира.»(БГ 16:9), поэтому «Не следует думать, будто ад находится только на той планете, где правит Ямараджа.» (ШБ 3.30.29 ком.) « и на этой планете можно оказаться в аду или в раю.» (ШБ 3.30.29) 

Исходя из этого, Арджуна, ведомый страхом испытать греховные реакции за совершение убийства отдельных тел и стремлением украсть принадлежащее ВАД тело, стал бы таким образом убийцей дхармы, служащей основой жизни и процветания всего социального организма, и через это убийцей самого социального организма. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада пишет : « Каждого, кто присваивает себе имущество Кришны, мы рассматриваем как убийцу » - Письмо Раяраме 19.11.68, а Коран поясняет: «Ведь имущество – одна из основ жизни.» - Коран 4:5     

В ответ на вопрос Арджуны, Кришна в этой и следующей главе объясняет, что именно благодаря исполнению ВАД человек достигает освобождения от кармических страданий и получает все необходимое для счастливой жизни, однако данная информация дается Арджуне в контексте полученной им ранее атма гьяны, предполагающей оценку личного интереса в долгосрочной перспективе вечности души в едином пространстве и времени, и потому она физически не может выступать в качестве "операционной системы" головного мозга, ориентированного вследствие ложного эго на решение задач отдельного материального тела в рамках краткосрочной перспективы срока его жизни, при которой работает иная логика - "моха", "после нас хоть потоп" и "своя рубашка ближе к телу". По этой причине здесь мы ограничимся лишь изначально задуманным указанием на отсутствие здравого смысла в постановке вопроса " Зависит ли бхакти от ВАД", и докажем не только позитивный ответ на этот вопрос ( что мы уже сделали на самом поверхностном уровне), но и тождественность этих понятий, а в качестве тезиса, пратигьи, сразу же воспользуемся шабда праманой, утверждениями ачариев:

«Следование правилам бхакти, помогающим обрести в сердце влечение к лотосным стопам Кришны, и одновременное соблюдение заповедей варнашрама-дхармы, позволяющих заботиться о теле, называется бхакти-йогой.» - Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита 3.2

«преданные исполняют свои профессиональные обязанности и это называется бхакти-йогой» ЧЧ Мадхья 8.57 ком.

Любой процесс есть действие, а процесс целенаправленный, то есть технологический процесс, есть упорядоченная последовательность взаимосвязанных действий. "Бхакти это деятельность" - Беседа 19.05.75 Мельбурн

У бхакти деятельности есть цель, удовлетворение чувств Кришны, следовательно бхакти это целенаправленный процесс, следовательно бхакти есть упорядоченная последовательность взаимосвязанных действий. Упорядоченная последовательность взаимосвязанных ( то есть в том числе коллективных, всеобщих, самкиртан) действий, целью которых является удовлетворение чувств Кришны, называется дайва варнашрама дхарма, следовательно бхакти это дайва варнашрама дхарма. Цель действия определяет необходимые качества деятельности, цель удовлетворения чувств Кришны определяет первичное качество связанной с этой целью  деятельности, обозначенное понятием бхакти, следовательно бхакти есть качество деятельности. Деятельность обозначается понятием карма, следовательно бхакти есть качество кармы. 

« сва-дхарма означает исполнять предписанную карму. Это сва-дхарма. Дхарма карма. Дхарма означает карма, но предписанная. Вы брахман, вы должны действовать как брахман. (…) Таким образом, деятельность означает карму. Как вы можете избежать кармы? Бхакти это также карма. В чем заключается бхакти?  Мы занимаемся преданным служением. Служение означает карма.(...) [Бхакти] это качество кармы. Также как Арджуна, Арджуна сражался. Итак, он получил сертификат : бхакто 'си «Ты Мой преданный». Итак, все это карма, что бы вы ни делали. Это деятельность. Но мы должны видеть качество этой деятельности, каково качество деятельности. Да. Как вы можете жить без активности? Вы живое существо. Это невозможно. Просто мы должны видеть качество деятельности. Это делает одного карма-йоги, джнана-йоги, дхьяна-йоги, бхакти-йоги. Везде есть карма. Без кармы [деятельности] нет ничего» - Беседа 30.07.73 Лондон

"только она, карма, — наш враг, друг и беспристрастный свидетель, наш духовный учитель и господин.Вот почему следует со всей серьезностью поклоняться самой деятельности. Человек должен занимать положение, соответствующее его природе, и исполнять свой долг. На самом деле то, что позволяет нам жить, должно по праву считаться нашим божеством." - ШБ 10.24.17-18

«Господь и служение Ему тождественны» - ШБ 2.2.16 ком.

«Варнашрама-дхарма это Вишну» - Беседа 02.09.73 Лондон

«Преданное служение Господу и Сам Господь это одно и тоже» - БГ 15.20 ком.

«Зная об этом, преданные исполняют свои профессиональные обязанности и это называется бхакти-йогой» ЧЧ Мадхья 8.57 ком.

Это логическое обоснование утвержденной ачариями тождественности шудха бхакти и ВАД на самом поверхностном, очевидном уровне, опирающимся на скудный запас базы данных разума бхакта-абхаса, а так же на данные, которые могут быть изложены в рамках одного поста. Его целью было не столько углубится в тему "почему и как", сколько показать абсурд ситуации, при которой вследствие неопределенности понятий, ошибка становится семенем всех дальнейших построений, являясь самим вопросом.

----------


## Амира

Зависит ли бхакти от варнашрамы? Вопрос интересный, но пост очень длинный, если бы вы сразу написали ответ, а потом доказали его справедливость цитатами из писаний, то, мне кажется, было бы понятнее, иначе смысл цитат непонятен. Могли бы вы одним предложением сформулировать ответ на вопрос темы простыми словами для женщин, шудр и двиджа-бандху, "да" или "нет" и почему? Потому что я так и не смогла разобраться что вы хотели сказать. И если в последнем абзаце вашего сообщения логически должен следовать вывод то слова "Это логическое обоснование утвержденной ачариями тождественности шудха бхакти и ВАД..." вводят в еще большую путаницу, так как вопрос начинался с зависимости, а итог подводится о тождественности, а эти понятия абсолютно разные и даже можно сказать противоположные. Так как речь идет уже не о связи и зависимости двух понятий друга от друга, а их тождественности и взаимозаменяемости. Хотя я думаю что заменяемость односторонняя, т.е. бхакти заменяет собой все, в том числе и варнашраму, но варнашрама не может заменить бхакти.

----------


## Амира

> И действительно, возвращаясь к забавности рассуждений на тему " зависит ли бхакти от ВАД", можно было бы привести самый очевидный и самый простой логический расчет, предварительно определив абстрактное понятие "зависимость" как " причинно-следственная зависимость" : "Бхакти зависит (является следствием) от милости Кришны, милость Кришны зависит от следования наставлениям гуру, наставлением гуру является исполнять ВАД, следовательно бхакти зависит от исполнения ВАД" Однако действия, направленные целиком на исполнение наставлений гуру, есть действия, целиком направленные исполнение желаний Кришны, а действия целиком направленные на исполнение желаний Кришны в соответствии с ЧЧ Мадхья 19.167 являются уттама бхакти ( единственное бхакти в строгом смысле слова)и потому вывод "бхакти зависит ( является следствием) от исполнения ВАД" относится именно к чистому бхакти.


Эта логическая цепочка явно не из вайшнавской философии. Милость Кришны в следствие которой можно обрести семя бхакти не зависит ни от чего, даже от следования  наставлениям гуру. И что это за гуру, который дает указания следовать варнашраме и только? Карма-гуру? Все истинные гуру у вайшнавов сразу же стараются переключить деятельность ученика на духовный уровень, т.е. рекомендуют с первых же дней начинать повторять Маха-мантру, читать писания, общаться с вайшнавами, продолжая выполнять свои обычные обязанности.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> вопрос начинался с зависимости, а итог подводится о тождественности, а эти понятия абсолютно разные и даже можно сказать противоположные.


1) «Следствие содержит в себе причину. Например хлопок это причина,а хлопковая нить это следствие. Нить содержит в себе хлопок.» - Прогулка 02.05.73 Лос Анджелес 

Хлопковая нить зависит ( является следствием) от хлопка, и тождественна ему, как своему качеству. Послушание, как принцип, тождественно послушанию как принципу, но послушание как качество действия, является следствием совершения действия соответствующего качества, именуемого послушанием. Тепло тождественно теплу, являясь следствием тепла (потепления), и его же причиной. Молоко тождественно молоку, и является следствием "молочности". Треугольник тождественен трем пересекающимся прямым, образующим три внутренних угла и является следствием ( то есть зависит от) соответствующего пересечения трех прямых. Форма тождественна форме, и является следствием формирования. Бхакти как форма деятельности, тождественна варнашраме как форме деятельности, и является следствием приведения деятельности в соответствующую форму ( в форму ВАД, а если быть точнее, то в соответствующую форму (из частной в общую) приводится форма собственности на средства труда и на результаты труда.) Понятно?         

2) Из поста: 


> целью было не столько углубится в тему "почему и как", сколько показать абсурд ситуации, при которой вследствие неопределенности понятий, ошибка становится семенем всех дальнейших построений, являясь самим вопросом ( " Зависит ли бхакти от ВАД?")





> Вопрос интересный, но пост очень длинный, если бы вы сразу написали ответ, а потом доказали его справедливость цитатами из писаний, то, мне кажется, было бы понятнее


Из поста:  


> «преданные исполняют свои профессиональные обязанности и это называется бхакти-йогой» ЧЧ Мадхья 8.57 ком.
> 
> Любой процесс есть действие, а процесс целенаправленный, то есть технологический процесс, есть упорядоченная последовательность взаимосвязанных действий. "Бхакти это деятельность" (Беседа 19.05.75 Мельбурн) У бхакти деятельности есть цель, удовлетворение чувств Кришны, следовательно бхакти это целенаправленный процесс, следовательно бхакти есть упорядоченная последовательность взаимосвязанных действий. Упорядоченная последовательность взаимосвязанных ( то есть в том числе коллективных, всеобщих, самкиртан) действий, целью которых является удовлетворение чувств Кришны, называется дайва варнашрама дхарма, следовательно бхакти это дайва варнашрама дхарма. Цель действия определяет необходимые качества деятельности, цель удовлетворения чувств Кришны определяет первичное качество связанной с этой целью деятельности, обозначенное понятием бхакти, следовательно бхакти есть качество деятельности. Деятельность обозначается понятием карма, следовательно бхакти есть качество кармы. 
> 
> « сва-дхарма означает исполнять предписанную карму. Это сва-дхарма. Дхарма карма. Дхарма означает карма, но предписанная. Вы брахман, вы должны действовать как брахман. (…) Таким образом, деятельность означает карму. Как вы можете избежать кармы? Бхакти это также карма. В чем заключается бхакти? Мы занимаемся преданным служением. Служение означает карма.(...) [Бхакти] это качество кармы. Также как Арджуна, Арджуна сражался. Итак, он получил сертификат : бхакто 'си «Ты Мой преданный». Итак, все это карма, что бы вы ни делали. Это деятельность. Но мы должны видеть качество этой деятельности, каково качество деятельности. Да. Как вы можете жить без активности? Вы живое существо. Это невозможно. Просто мы должны видеть качество деятельности. Это делает одного карма-йоги, джнана-йоги, дхьяна-йоги, бхакти-йоги. Везде есть карма. Без кармы [деятельности] нет ничего» - Беседа 30.07.73 Лондон

----------


## Амира

> Бхакти как форма деятельности, тождественна варнашраме как форме деятельности, и является следствием приведения деятельности в соответствующую форму ( в форму ВАД, а если быть точнее, то в соответствующую форму (из частной в общую) приводится форма собственности на средства труда и на результаты труда.) Понятно?


То что бхакти это деятельность - это понятно. Но любая деятельность может быть бхакти. Какая связь с варнашрамой? То что  сознание Кришны это дайва-варнашрама я понимаю. Но это лишь новое обозначение тождественное бхакти. Если же взять просто варнашраму, то шудрам нельзя повторять мантру или читать писания. Но если шудра станет бхактой то любая его деятельность, посвященная Кришне станет, бхакти.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Милость Кришны в следствие которой можно обрести семя бхакти не зависит ни от чего, даже от следования  наставлениям гуру.


Речь не идет о семени ( покажите мне слово "семя", в моих словах?), речь идет о бхакти. Помимо ошибочного тезиса ( милостью Кришны является бхакти биджа гуру, и зависит она (является следствием) от агьята сукрити) у вас содержится логическое противоречие между двумя его составляющими. Очевидно, что вы не определили точно понятие "семя бхакти". Вы можете уточнить цитатой, что вы имеете ввиду?

PS: вы делаете множество утверждений, не подводя под них основания, из за отсутствия оснований все их можно считать безосновательными. Я готов рассматривать основания, но не готов рассматривать и опровергать множество тезисов, поскольку бремя доказательств лежит на стороне выдвигающей тезис.




> И что это за гуру, который дает указания следовать варнашраме и только? Карма-гуру?


Самый, что ни на есть единственный гуру, Кришна, тождественный шастре дает такое указание : 

«Поклоняться Господу Вишну, Верховной Личности Бога, — значит должным образом выполнять свои обязанности, предусмотренные системой варн и ашрамов. Иного способа удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога не существует» - Вишну-пурана 3.8.9




> любая деятельность может быть бхакти. Какая связь с варнашрамой?


А что означают понятия "бхакти" и "варнашрама"? Можете привести цитаты определений, содержащих предельное количество первичных признаков данных понятий? Вы же не придумываете сами значения этих понятий?

----------


## Амира

> Речь не идет о семени ( покажите мне слово "семя", в моих словах?), речь идет о бхакти.


Пусть будет бхакти. 




> Помимо ошибочного тезиса ( милостью Кришны является бхакти биджа гуру, и зависит она (является следствием) от агьята сукрити) у вас содержится логическое противоречие между двумя его составляющими. Очевидно, что вы не определили точно понятие "семя бхакти". Вы можете уточнить цитатой, что вы имеете ввиду?


Почему бхакти независимо можете прочитать подробно в "Мадхурья-кадамбини" Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраватри Тхакура https://vasudeva.ru/universitet-bkha...urya-kadambini

«Живые существа, влекомые своей кармой, скитаются по вселенной. Кто-то из них достигает высших планет, а кто-то попадает на низшие. Из многих миллионов таких существ лишь редкий счастливец по милости Кришны встречает на своем пути истинного духовного учителя. Тогда Кришна и духовный учитель даруют ему семя преданного служения». (ЧЧ Мадхья 19.151) 
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/19/151




> Самый, что ни на есть единственный гуру, Кришна, тождественный шастре дает такое указание : 
> 
> «Поклоняться Господу Вишну, Верховной Личности Бога, — значит должным образом выполнять свои обязанности, предусмотренные системой варн и ашрамов. Иного способа удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога не существует» - Вишну-пурана 3.8.9


"Этот подтверждает Сам Кришна в Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.20): «Дорогой Уддхава, знай, что преданное служение Моих бхактов обладает для Меня такой притягательной силой, что ни практика мистической йоги, ни эмпирическое философствование, ни ритуальные жертвоприношения, ни изучение «Веданты», ни суровые аскезы, ни щедрые пожертвования не могут сравниться с ним в этом. Разумеется, все эти формы деятельности достойны похвалы, но ни одна из них не привлекает Меня так, как трансцендентное любовное служение Моих преданных»".




> А что означают понятия "бхакти" и "варнашрама"? Можете привести цитаты определений, содержащих предельное количество первичных признаков данных понятий? Вы же не придумываете сами значения этих понятий?


Сначала хочу узнать что вы вкладываете в эти понятия?

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Почему бхакти независимо можете прочитать подробно в "Мадхурья-кадамбини" Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраватри Тхакура https://vasudeva.ru/universitet-bkha...urya-kadambini


Так можно и в Гугл послать в качестве "аргумента", должны быть цитаты. Кроме того, утверждения предшествующих ачариев могут приводится лишь в качестве подтверждения слов действующего ачарии, они не имеют самодостаточного авторитета : 

«Каждый ачария дает какие то особенные вещи. Предыдущий ачария дал что то, и следующий ачария дает нечто большее. (…) Таким образом каждый ачария дает дополнительный подъем.» - Лекция 14.06.70 Лос Анджелес.

«Чтобы постичь смысл этого учения, необходимо обратиться к духовному учителю, действующему звену цепи ученической преемственности» ШБ 2.9.7 ком.

«Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. (...) Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей. Даже если вы прочитали какую то книгу, вы не можете понять её, пока не услышите мое объяснение» - Лекция ШБ 8.12.73 Лос-Анджелес

Да и кроме того, я вам сам могу привести цитаты о независимости бхакти, и столько же цитат о её зависимости. Я же писал об этом в посте. Вы будете делить эти прямо противоположные утверждения на правду и не правду?   




> «Живые существа, влекомые своей кармой, скитаются по вселенной. Кто-то из них достигает высших планет, а кто-то попадает на низшие. Из многих миллионов таких существ лишь редкий счастливец по милости Кришны встречает на своем пути истинного духовного учителя. Тогда Кришна и духовный учитель даруют ему семя преданного служения». (ЧЧ Мадхья 19.151) 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/19/151


Это определение бхакти биджи? Тут говорится о скитаниях живых существ, о встрече с духовным учителем и даровании бхакти биджи, но здесь не говорится о том, что такое бхакти биджа. К чему вы привели эту цитату, можете ответить?  

А это к чему? 




> "Этот подтверждает Сам Кришна в Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.20): «Дорогой Уддхава, знай, что преданное служение Моих бхактов обладает для Меня такой притягательной силой, что ни практика мистической йоги, ни эмпирическое философствование, ни ритуальные жертвоприношения, ни изучение «Веданты», ни суровые аскезы, ни щедрые пожертвования не могут сравниться с ним в этом. Разумеется, все эти формы деятельности достойны похвалы, но ни одна из них не привлекает Меня так, как трансцендентное любовное служение Моих преданных»".


Что это доказывает и в каком месте, или что это опровергает?




> Сначала хочу узнать что вы вкладываете в эти понятия?


Я ничего не вкладываю, я беру определения там, где их положено брать, в толковых словарях, или если это относится к шастрам, то в толковых словарях определений действующего ачарии.

----------


## Амира

Я так понимаю на мои вопросы вы не ответили и мои ответы вас не удовлетворили. 

Тогда скажите какие, согласно вашему утверждению, мои обязанности, выполняя которые в системе варн и ашрамов я смогу удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога? И что мне это даст? Я так понимаю о бхакти уже речь не идет?

----------


## Амира

Я думаю что если бы Господь Чайтанья хотел чтобы мы поклонялись Вишну выполняя свои обязанности в системе варн и ашрамов, а не любовным преданым служением Кришне, он бы прямо об этом сказал, а не отвергал бы варнашраму. Приведу стих, который любят здесь приводить ЧЧ Мадхья 13.80:

«Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, покровителя гопи. Он подобен океану нектара. Он — источник трансцендентного блаженства для всей Вселенной. Бытие Его всегда исполнено великолепия».

Хотя мне больше нравится такая его интерпретация:

"Мы не поэты, мы не логики, мы не философы, переправившиеся на дальний берег Веданты, мы не красноречивые спорщики, рассуждающие об истине. Мы — просто служанки одного хитрого юного пастушка". (Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Беседа в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады (14 февраля 1977, Майапур)



Прабхупада: Революция означает, что они неудовлетворены.

Сатсварупа: Французская революция, русская революция.

Прабхупада: Эти вещи не происходили безупречно. Поэтому постепенно всё разрушилось. Если бы всё шло прекрасно, люди были бы счастливы. Они бы не стали бунтовать. Вы должны делать всё для того, чтобы граждане были счастливы во всех отношениях. Вы должны знать необходимость того, как людей удовлетворить. Вы должны организовать правительство именно таким образом. И тогда не будет никакой революции. Если люди удовлетворены, то бунтовать они не будут.

Сатсварупа: Но, по крайней мере, если царь или диктатор будет чрезмерно эксплуатировать - это не может быть изменено. Но люди...

Прабхупада: Если всё приведено в порядок, то не может быть никакой эксплуатации. Кшатрий должен воспитываться как кшатрий. Тогда он царь. Не так, что bhangi (подметальщик улиц или шудра) становится царём благодаря голосованию. Это образование.

шаурйам теджо дхртир дакшйам йуддхе чапй апалайанам
данам ишвара-бхаваш ча кшатрам карма свабхава-джам
/БГ 18.43/

"Героизм, сила, решимость, находчивость, отвага, щедрость и умение вести за собой- всё это природные качества кшатриев, необходимые им для исполнения своего долга".

Поэтому, институт варнашрамы необходим для того, чтобы обучать тех людей, которые способны стать брахманами, которые способны стать кшатриями, которые способны стать. В этом случае может быть деление. И согласно качеству и работе, возможно разделение для сотрудничества. Это большая программа. Они это утратили. Они этого не знают.

Хари-Шаури: Но какая польза от большого сильного тела, если сейчас они используют  самолёты, танки, оружие.

Прабхупада: Это ваша бесполезная трата времени. Почему? Поэтому война не прекращается, ненужная война, а такая великая война как Курукшетра закончилась за восемнадцать дней. Это решение. И это продолжается, постоянно идёт война, напряжение, политика, дипломатия, наставление, парламент. У войны нет конца. Она не заканчивается. Она будет продолжаться. Например: если вы обращаетесь с собаками как с собаками, они будут постоянно лаять. И это никогда не закончится. Такова цивилизация собачьего труда. Это не человеческая. Поэтому это будет продолжаться. Война не заканчивается. Где она закончилась? Война закончилась? Нет. Продолжается. И это будет продолжаться, потому что они собаки. Вы не можете остановить их лай. Так много всего. Если мы будем следовать наставлениям Бхагавад-Гиты, тогда целый мир будет... Это факт. Сейчас как выполнить эти наставления, это другое дело. Это факт.

Хари-Шаури: Во времена Кришны даже яваны и млеччхи следовали системе кшатриев. Например, Джарасандха. У него было всё рыцарское уважение кшатрия, хотя он был демоном. Но в наши дни все... Никто не...

Прабхупада: Все шудры. Нет брахманов, нет...

Хари-Шаури: Если это так, то как мы сможем узнать тех, у кого есть хотя бы какой-нибудь потенциал для образования?

Прабхупада: Либо обучайте их, либо контролируйте. Дайте им возможность образования. Образования нет вообще. Даже для белых нет образования. Мы делаем упор на образование. Вы обучаете определённую часть как брахманов, определённую часть как кшатриев, определённую часть как вайшьев. При таком подходе к образованию нет никакой дискриминации, потому что они пришли из семей шудр. Обучайтесь. Будьте квалифицированы. Тогда вы будете говорить. А не выборы.

Сатсварупа: Когда Рамананда Рай привёл эти аргументы Господу Чайтанье, то Господь Чайтанья сказал ему, что вводить это в нашу эпоху невозможно.

Прабхупада: Он не сказал невозможно. Чайтанья Махапрабху интересовался только духовной платформой. У него не было никаких мыслей о материальной стороне. Он отрицал материальную сторону.

Сатсварупа: Но разве мы не делаем то же самое?

Прабхупада: Нет. Наше положение отличается. Мы пытаемся во всё привнести сознание Кришны. А Чайтанья Махапрабху принял санньясу. Он полностью отрицал материальное. Нишкинчана.

Но мы не собираемся быть

нишкинчана
/ШБ 6.16.40/

Мы пытаемся скрепить трудное положение. Об этом также говорится в указаниях "Бхагавад-гиты". Мы не отрицаем всё общество. Чайтанья Махапрабху отрицал всё. Отрицать значит "Это меня не интересует". "Это внешнее". Его интересовало только внутреннее, духовное. Но наш долг состоит в том, чтобы организовать внешние дела настолько хорошо, чтобы однажды они очень легко перешли на духовную платформу, расчистив путь. И у таких личностей как Чайтанья Махапрабху нет ничего общего с этим материальным миром. Но мы проповедуем.  Мы проповедуем. Поэтому мы должны менять ситуацию таким образом, чтобы постепенно они продвигались к духовному уровню.

Хари-Шаури: Но в Своей практической проповеди Чайтанья Махапрабху только убеждал их воспевать.

Прабхупада: Для обычного человека это невозможно.

Хари-Шаури: Что невозможно - просто убедить людей воспевать?

Прабхупада: Воспевание будет, но вы не можете предположить, что люди будут воспевать как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они даже 16 кругов повторять не могут. И эти негодяи собираются быть такими, как Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Сатсварупа: Но если, по меньшей мере, они будут воспевать и вкушать прасад.

Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться, оно не прекратится. Но в то же самое время должна быть установлена варнашрама-дхарма, чтобы облегчить путь.

Хари-Шаури: Так, по меньшей мере, моё собственное понимание было таково, что из-за того, что в век Кали невозможна варнашрама и было представлено воспевание.

Прабхупада: Потому что воспевание очистит ум. Воспевание не прекратится.

Хари-Шаури: Поэтому для того, чтобы заменить все системы варнашрамы, было введено воспевание.

Прабхупада: Да, воспевание может заменить её, но кто собирается делать это? Люди не настолько продвинуты. Если, воспевая, вы будете подражать Харидасу Тхакура - это будет невозможно.

Сатсварупа: Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали заниматься своей работой, но также и воспевали.

Прабхупада: Да. Бхактивинода Тхакура. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал, стхине стхита. А если они не станут стхита, тогда их воспевание станет сахаджией. У сахаджиев тоже есть чётки и ..., но у них есть и три дюжины женщин. И такое воспевание будет продолжаться. Как наш (имя скрыто). Он не подходил для санньяси, но он получил санньясу. Но он был привязан к пяти женщинам, и он был разоблачён. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарма необходима. Просто "показной идеал" не поможет. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарма должна быть представлена по всему миру.

Сатсварупа: Она должна быть представлена, начиная с общества ИСККОН?

Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть постоянное образование.

Хари-Шаури: Но в нашем обществе, мы воспитываемся как вайшнавы...

Прабхупада: Да.

Хари-Шаури: ...тогда как мы сможем проводить разделение в нашем обществе?

Прабхупада: Не так легко быть вайшнавом.  Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена для того, чтобы стать вайшнавами. Не так просто стать вайшнавом.

Поэтому это должно быть сделано. Быть вайшнавом, стать вайшнавом - это не так легко. Если так легко быть вайшнавом, если это так легко, то почему многие падают? Это не легко. Санньяса - для брахманов, которые имеют самую высокую квалификацию. Просто одеваться как вайшнав - это падение.

Хари-Шаури: Где мы будем представлять систему варнашрамы?

Прабхупада: В нашем обществе, среди членов нашего общества.

Хари-Шаури: Но если каждый поднимется до брахманической платформы...

Прабхупада: Не каждый. Почему ты неправильно понимаешь? Варнашрама не означает, что каждый является брахманом.

Хари-Шаури:  Да, но в нашем обществе практически каждый поднялся до этого уровня. Поэтому могут спросить, что...

Прабхупада: Да,  поднимаются, но  и падают. Невозможно шудру силой заставить стать брахманом. Вы не можете улучшить. Это невозможно. Но даже если он останется шудрой, и будет действовать соответствующим образом, то он получит такое же положение, как преданный.

сва-кармана там абхйарчйа сиддхим виндати манавах
/БГ 18.46/

Он достигнет совершенства. В настоящий момент идея такова: если человек остаётся шудрой, то он не может достичь совершенства. Нет. Даже шудра может достичь совершенства при условии, что он выполняет работу шудры совершенным образом.

Почему шудра искусственно должен становиться брахманом? Позвольте им, позвольте ему оставаться шудрой, и если он точно следует правилам и предписаниям шудры, то он будет так же хорош, как и брахман. Такой пример: голова так же важна, как и нога. Не может же нога, только потому, что она является ногой,  быть менее важна, чем голова. И просто невозможно просить голову: "Делай работу ноги". Это невозможно. Но невозможно и ногу просить работать как мозги. Пусть они остаются мозгами, ногами, а вы выполняйте свой долг, и вы станете совершенны.

Сатсварупа: Сегодня вы сказали, что вайшнав занимает самое высокое положение, выше брахмана. Но мы также знаем, что в ИСККОН каждый является вайшнавом.

Прабхупада: Да. Каждый является вайшнавом, даже если он и не является брахманом.

дживера `сварупа' хайа — кришнера нитйа- даса
/ЧЧ Мадхья, 20.108/

Но постепенно вы должны подводить его к чистому сознанию "Я - слуга Кришны". Сейчас продолжается телесная концепция "Я - американец", "Я - индиец", "Я - это", "Я - то".

Сатсварупа: Если в нашем обществе мы скажем: "Шрила Прабхупада хочет, чтобы некоторые были шудрами..."

Прабхупада: Нет, нет, нет. Я не хочу этого. Я хочу, чтобы каждый стал вайшнавом.  Но поскольку он является шудрой, невозможно привести его немедленно на платформу брахмана, или вайшнава. Поэтому они падают. Поэтому должна быть система. Но даже если останется шудрой, он вайшнав.

Хари-Шаури: поэтому мы должны полностью пересмотреть ту систему, которая есть у нас сейчас.

Прабхупада: Нет.  Всё то, что у нас есть, это всё нормально. Но по опыту мы видим, что люди падают. Должна быть система. Почему падают? Потому что он не подходит под положение, поэтому он падает. Лучше оставаться в своём положении и стать совершенным. Зачем поднимать их искусственно? В этом нет необходимости. Кришна говорит (принесите Бхагавад-гиту)

све све карманй абхиратах  самсиддхим лабхате нарах
сва-карма-ниратах сиддхим  йатха виндати тач чхрну
/БГ 18.45/

"Занимаясь деятельностью, соответствующей его природе, каждый человек может достичь совершенства. Пожалуйста, выслушай Меня: сейчас Я расскажу тебе о том, как сделать это".

Прабхупада: Да. Он шудра, клерк. Он может... как шудра он может достичь совершенства. Почему он должен искусственно становиться брахманом и санньяси, и падать? Это должно быть отрегулировано.

Хари-Шаури: Где представить? Может быть, в Майапуре?

Прабхупада: Везде, повсюду, в Майапуре или в любом другом месте - дело не в этом, здесь чётко сказано све све карманй абхиратах. У брахмана есть свои обязанности, у кшатрия - свои обязанности, у вайшьи - свои обязанности, и у шудры - свои обязанности. И если он выполняет свои обязанности безупречно, тогда он тоже становится совершенным. Тогда почему он искусственно должен называться брахманом? Позвольте им, согласно шастрам, выполнять работу шудры или вайшьи. И он достигнет совершенства. Совершенство не закрыто. Тогда зачем искусственным путём его нужно делать брахманом или санньяси и падать, и становиться посмешищем? В этом всё дело. Лучше позволить им жить, занимая их собственное положение и стать совершенным. Это хорошо. Это выглядит очень хорошо. И это возможно. Это возможно.

варнашрамачара-вата пурушена парах пуман
вишнур арадхйате пантха нанйат тат-тошакаранам
/ЧЧ Мадхья 8.58/

Поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога, Господу Вишну, может тот, кто совершенным образом следует правилам и предписаниям четырёх варн и четырёх ашрамов. Здесь также говорится све све карманй. Ты  работаешь как совершенный брахман или совершенный кшатрий, совершенный шудра? Ты достигаешь совершенства. Совершенство достижимо и в своей естественной жизни. Почему нужно искусственным образом становиться неестественным и падать, и становиться смешным? Совершенство не закрыто.

Сатсварупа: Но в большинстве наших храмов, обязанности по поклонению Божествам - это обязанности брахманов.

Прабхупада: Брахманы полезны. Почему тебя это так беспокоит? Брахманы полезны, шудры полезны. Почему искусственным путём шудра должен становиться брахманом?

Сатсварупа: Чем шудры будут заниматься в большом городском храме, во всех храмах?

Прабхупада: Почему ты поднимаешь вопрос о наших храмах? Я говорю о принципе.

Сатсварупа: А-а.

Хари-Шаури: Принцип, которому мы следуем. Мы просто думаем о том, как он может быть осуществлён. Вы сказали, что он должен начаться в нашем обществе.

Прабхупада: Это очень большая идея. Но сейчас мы говорим только о некоторых из них, пробуем их. Это другое дело. Это малый масштаб.

Хари-Шаури: Принцип, которому мы следуем.

Прабхупада: Да. Это требуется в большом масштабе. В большом масштабе вы не можете сделать их всех брахманами или санньяси. Нет. Это невозможно. Это маленький масштаб. Сколько процентов людей в мире мы контролируем? Очень незначительный. Но если вы хотите сделать всё человеческое общество совершенным, тогда это движение сознания Кришны должно быть представлено согласно наставлениям Кришны, если вы хотите сделать это в большом масштабе ради блага всего человеческого общества. Сейчас мы выбираем только некоторых из них, лучших. Это другое дело.

Но Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал:

пара-упакара
/ЧЧ Ади 9.41/

Почему должна быть выбрана определённая часть? Пользу от этого получит вся масса людей. Это требуется, систематичность. све све карманй абхиратах  самсиддхим лабхате нарах. Пара-упакара означает польза всех, а не определённой группы. Поэтому мы должны представить эту варнашрама-дхарму. Это должно быть сделано совершенным образом, и это возможно, и люди будут счастливы.

Сатсварупа: Это требует мощного влияния в обществе...

Прабхупада: Да. Если лидеры общества согласятся. Если они действительно хотят мира во всём мире, всемирного единства, то они должны принять формулу, данную Кришной. Это наша обязанность.  Так как мы проповедуем сознание Кришны, то наш долг - убедить в том, что "Вы бесполезно тратите своё время ради единства, ради блага человечества... Возьмите это. Вы будете счастливы".

Мы в безопасности. Мы приняли прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны. Нет никакого сомнения. Но, как например Прахлада Махарадж. Он говорит: "Я счастлив. У меня нет проблем. Но я думаю об этих негодяях".

тато вимукха-четаса индрийартхамайа
/ШБ 7.9.43/

"Они сделали целью всей своей жизни чувственные наслаждения". Индрийартха. "И с этой целью в течение нескольких лет  они делают огромные приготовления, как мы станем счастливыми?" А в следующей жизни - собака. Это рискованно. Поскольку мы являемся людьми, сознающими Кришну, мы должны попытаться спасти их. Это наша обязанность. Но, учитывая то, как развивается эта цивилизация, это очень рискованно.

Хари-Шаури: Следует нам представить эту систему в наших центрах или нет?

Прабхупада: Мы всегда должны стараться. Здесь всегда будет человеческое общество. Мы должны служить им, пара-упакара. Мы должны удержать их в правильном положении.

Дело каждого важно. Дело брахмана важно, кшатрия, - как тело. Голова важна, рука важна, желудок тоже важен. Все органы должны быть в порядке. Например, у меня неприятности, потому что мой желудок не работает. Переваривание пищи происходит не очень хорошо. Несмотря на мозги, руку и ногу, я болею.  Если в какой-то части общества будет заболевание, то страдать будет всё общество. Поэтому всё должно поддерживаться в правильном порядке. Если есть какая-то проблема в ноге, вы не можете сказать: "Не обращайте внимания на ногу. Позаботьтесь о мозгах". Нет. Мозг будет испытывать боль из-за боли в ноге. Это природа. Поэтому заботиться нужно о  каждом. И тогда всё будет в порядке.  Это варнашрама.  Они этого не знают. Иногда они придают значение. Коммунисты придают значение классу шудр, а капиталисты - классу живота. А как же голова? А руки? И поэтому всё шиворот-навыворот. Всё в беспорядке. Сейчас имеется два класса людей - капиталисты и коммунисты. Коммунисты делают акцент на том, что они говорят: "Нет, просто нужно заботиться о ногах".

Прабхупада: Это всё. Эти негодяи делают акцент на ноги. А капиталисты делают акцент на производстве. Ну и где кшатрии и брахманы?

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Я думаю что если бы Господь Чайтанья хотел чтобы мы поклонялись Вишну выполняя свои обязанности в системе варн и ашрамов, а не любовным преданым служением Кришне, он бы прямо об этом сказал, а не отвергал бы варнашраму.


Вы неправильно думаете. Учите мат. часть: 

"Вишну и Кришна это одно и то же. Кришна это вишну-таттва." - Лекция БГ  15.04.72 Окленд

"Живые существа являются частицами Вишну, Кришна и Вишну это и одно и тоже. Кришна это изначальный Вишну. Поэтому мы должны удовлетворять Вишну. Это миссия жизни." - Лекция и обращение 08.08.71 Лондон

"Нашей единственной традицией является то, как удовлетворить Вишну" - Лекция БГ 30.07.73 Лондон

"Бхакти это Вишну. Его [Бхакти] нет без Вишну. А Кришна это изначальный Вишну." - Лекция БГ 16.03.69  Лос Анджелес




> он бы прямо об этом сказал, а не отвергал бы варнашраму.


Вы снова заблуждаетесь, Он как раз сказал прямо, и ничего не отвергал.

«Тамала Кришна: Он  [Чайтанья Махапрабху] отверг эту [варнашраму].                            
 Прабхупада: Он не отверг » - Прогулка 09.02.76 Маяпур

«Шри Рамананда Рай представил множество предложений: варнашрама-тьяга, джнана, джнана-мишра-бхакти, так много способов, но Кришна, Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг их все. Эхо бахья аге каха. Но когда Рамананда Рай выдвинул одну версию, которая была высказана Господом Брахмой : (...) наманта эва дж?ванти (...) стхане стхитах( « Предавшись своим телом, речью и умом, они могут жить в любом ашраме и социальном статусе» -ШБ 10.14.3) , когда Рамананда процитировал этот стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», Чайтанья Махапрабху сразу же принял это и сказал: «Вот это правильно. Это правильно». О чем идет речь? Это *стхане стхитах* шрути-гатах тану-ван-манобхих: «Оставайся на своем месте». Неважно, кто ты. Вы можете быть индийцем, вы можете быть американцем, вы можете быть европейцем, вы можете быть брахманом, вы можете быть шудрой, вы можете быть инженером, вы можете быть врачом.» - Лекция ШБ 19.10.72 Вриндаван

« *Стхане стхитах* Это наставление Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Стхане стхитах шрути-гатах тану-ван-манобхих / ШБ 10.14.3 / Оставайся в своем положении, но задействуй свое тело, ум и речь в служении Кришне » - Беседа 08.07.76 Вашингтон

« *Стхане стхитах* означает варнашрама (…) стхане стхитах означает оставаться в этих регулирующих принципах варнашрамы.  »- 741104 - Лекция ШБ 04.11.74  Бомбей

PS: Чтоб узнать, что сказал Господь Чайтанья и или не сказал, когда произносил те или иные слова, вы не можете просто прочитать шлоку даже в авторитетном переводе, вам необходимо обратится к истинному духовному учителю за разъяснением. Господа видят глазами знания, тоже самое относится и к Его звуковой форме, шастре, её воспринимают только через комментарий действующего ачарии.

PPS: Вы оперируете понятиями значения которых не может разъяснить, из этого можно сделать вывод, что они не известны вам, следовательно двусторонняя коммуникация не возможна до тех пор, пока вы не будете употреблять понятия в тех же значениях, в каких употребляю их я. Вы употребляете понятия " Кришна", " любовное служение" и тд, я не представляю, что конкретно вы имеете ввиду ни под тем, ни под другим. 

 «Мы учим тому, как полюбить Бога и как принести все в жертву Богу» - Civilization and Transcendence 12
 «Следующий вопрос должен быть таким, «Что вы подразумеваете под словом «Бог»?» - Прогулка 15.12.73 Лос Анджелес
 « Если вы повторяете имя Бога, тогда вы должны знать, что вы подразумеваете под Богом.» - Беседа 07.08.76 Тегеран
 « До тех пор, пока вы полностью не поймете, что такое Бог, вы не сможете вернуться домой, назад к Богу. Такова формула.» - Лекция БГ 27.04.74 Хайдарабад
 «Если человек прекрасно разбирается во всех трансцендентных ведических писаниях, но так и не узнал Всевышнего, это означает, что все его образование подобно вьюку на спине животного или заботам о корове, которая не дает молока» - ШБ 2.9.36 ком.
 «Вы не будете допущены в духовное царство до тех пор, пока не познаете Кришну» - Лекция ШБ 06.05.76 Гонолулу
 «Кришна» означает Бог. (…) Теперь, прежде всего, я могу спросить вас: 
 «Что вы подразумеваете под словом «Бог» ? - Беседа 07.08.76 Тегеран

----------


## Амира

> Вы неправильно думаете. Учите мат. часть: 
> 
> "Вишну и Кришна это одно и то же. Кришна это вишну-таттва." - Лекция БГ  15.04.72 Окленд
> 
> "Живые существа являются частицами Вишну, Кришна и Вишну это и одно и тоже. Кришна это изначальный Вишну. Поэтому мы должны удовлетворять Вишну. Это миссия жизни." - Лекция и обращение 08.08.71 Лондон
> 
> "Нашей единственной традицией является то, как удовлетворить Вишну" - Лекция БГ 30.07.73 Лондон
> 
> "Бхакти это Вишну. Его [Бхакти] нет без Вишну. А Кришна это изначальный Вишну." - Лекция БГ 16.03.69  Лос Анджелес


Если вы не понимаете отличия, то вам действительно лучше оставаться в своем положении и не метить в брахманы-вайшнавы. Потому что брахман-вайшнав понимает отличие, хотя бы в способе поклонения.





> Вы снова заблуждаетесь, Он как раз сказал прямо, и ничего не отвергал.
> 
> «Тамала Кришна: Он  [Чайтанья Махапрабху] отверг эту [варнашраму].                            
>  Прабхупада: Он не отверг » - Прогулка 09.02.76 Маяпур
> 
> «Шри Рамананда Рай представил множество предложений: варнашрама-тьяга, джнана, джнана-мишра-бхакти, так много способов, но Кришна, Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг их все. Эхо бахья аге каха. Но когда Рамананда Рай выдвинул одну версию, которая была высказана Господом Брахмой : (...) наманта эва дж?ванти (...) стхане стхитах( « Предавшись своим телом, речью и умом, они могут жить в любом ашраме и социальном статусе» -ШБ 10.14.3) , когда Рамананда процитировал этот стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», Чайтанья Махапрабху сразу же принял это и сказал: «Вот это правильно. Это правильно». О чем идет речь? Это *стхане стхитах* шрути-гатах тану-ван-манобхих: «Оставайся на своем месте». Неважно, кто ты. Вы можете быть индийцем, вы можете быть американцем, вы можете быть европейцем, вы можете быть брахманом, вы можете быть шудрой, вы можете быть инженером, вы можете быть врачом.» - Лекция ШБ 19.10.72 Вриндаван


Вы сами ответили, что социальный статус и ашрам не важны. Можно оставаться в любом положении, главное предаться Богу.





> « *Стхане стхитах* Это наставление Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Стхане стхитах шрути-гатах тану-ван-манобхих / ШБ 10.14.3 / Оставайся в своем положении, но задействуй свое тело, ум и речь в служении Кришне » - Беседа 08.07.76 Вашингтон


И я об этом писала выше, что можно оставаться в своем положении и начинать заниматься преданным служением.





> « *Стхане стхитах* означает варнашрама (…) стхане стхитах означает оставаться в этих регулирующих принципах варнашрамы.  »- 741104 - Лекция ШБ 04.11.74  Бомбей


Оставаться в своем положении. Варнашрамы в этот век нет и быть не может. Так как нет ее составляющих в чистом виде, а лишь подражание. Вы кстати кто в системе варн и ашрамов? Есть ли у вас право поучать? А то все сторонники варнашрамы стали метить в брахманы.

----------


## Амира

Варнашрама важна в обществе, но она устанавливается Богом в должное время, а не людьми, которым свойственно искать во всем выгоду и возвеличивать себя за счет других. Очевидно все сторонники варнашрамы считают что они принадлежат к классу брахманов и поэтому так стремятся жить за счет других, надеясь на ничегонеделание и при этом безбедное существование. Да, общество готово кормить брахманов, но вы хотя бы элементарно осознайте себя и обретите любовь к Богу, чтобы хотя бы польза от вас была. А обряды за деньги и мастера разговорного жанра мало полезны для достижения истинной цели человеческого существования.

----------


## Амира

> Прабхупада: Мы всегда должны стараться.


Да, все верно.




> Прабхупада: Это всё. Эти негодяи делают акцент на ноги. А капиталисты делают акцент на производстве. Ну и где кшатрии и брахманы?


Вопрос до сих пор актуален. Где кшатрии и брахманы, брахмачари, грихастхи и саньяси, хотя бы в ИССКОН?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Варнашрама, равно как и любое иное подобное, имеет отношение к бхакти настолько, насколько пробуждает в человеке интерес к посланию Личности Бога:

«При установлении связи между варнашрамой и бхакти преданные часто цитируют Господа Чайтанью, отвергшего варнашраму как внешнее по отношению к бхакти.
Господь Чайтанья указал, что варнашрама-дхарма была просто внешним (эхо бахйа). Господь Чайтанья хотел убедить Рамананду Райа в том, что просто с помощью исполнения обязанностей варнашрама-дхармы человеку не гарантировано освобождение». (ШБ 4.24.53, комментарий)
Однако Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакура утверждает (в Бхактйалоке), что Господь Чайтанья не отвергал варнашраму как способ общественного устройства. Шрила Бхактивинода цитирует ШБ 1.2.8: «Вся  деятельность, которую осуществляет человек согласно его собственному положению, есть лишь в высшей степени бесполезный труд, если она не пробуждает в нем интереса к посланию Личности Бога».
«Шрила Бхактивинода затем комментирует: «Из этого не следует делать вывод, что Чайтанья Махапрабху приказал отбросить варнашрама-дхарму. Если бы дело обстояло так, то Он бы не давал наставления всем живым существам посредством Своих игр о том, как совершенным образом следовать укладам грихастхи и саннйасы.  До тех пор, пока человек имеет материальное тело, система варнашрама-дхармы должна соблюдаться, но она должна оставаться под полным контролем и господством бхакти. Варнашрама-дхарма подобна фундаменту для высшего долга человека. Когда человек созревает для исполнения высшего долга и достигает своей цели, тогда он постепенно отходит от варнашрамы. Кроме того, её [варнашраму] также отвергают во время смерти»

https://vasudeva.ru/universitet-bkha...rama-i-bkhakti

----------


## Амира

> https://vasudeva.ru/universitet-bkha...rama-i-bkhakti


Бхакти Викаша Свами, отлично разъясняет этот вопрос.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Именно

----------


## Амира

> Именно


Именно в том смысле как вспомогательная система для достижения бхакти и полностью ей подчиненная  и временная для человека до того момента, пока не сыграет свою роль и человек не достигнет своей высшей цели и не отойдет от варнашрамы.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Как доморощенный филолог-любитель, могу предположить, что не столько "вспомогательная", ибо этот термин подразумевает обязательность присутствия варнашрамы в процессе бхакти, сколько "могущая облегчить и структурировать человеческую обиходность": и это означает придание обиходности саттвичную окраску.
А если не путаю, Шрила Прабхупада утверждал, что из благости до бхакти добираться удобнее.
Но не факт, что захочется, ибо как комментировал он же: "проблема в том, что находясь в гуне благости, живое существо осознает свое преимущество в знании, чувствует свое превосходство над другими людьми и таким образом обуславливается"

https://www.e-reading.life/chapter.p...zdanie%29.html

----------


## Амира

> Как доморощенный филолог-любитель, могу предположить, что не столько "вспомогательная", ибо этот термин подразумевает обязательность присутствия варнашрамы в процессе бхакти, сколько "могущая облегчить и структурировать человеческую обиходность": и это означает придание обиходности саттвичную окраску.
> А если не путаю, Шрила Прабхупада утверждал, что из благости до бхакти добираться удобнее.
> Но не факт, что захочется, ибо как комментировал он же: "проблема в том, что находясь в гуне благости, живое существо осознает свое преимущество в знании, чувствует свое превосходство над другими людьми и таким образом обуславливается"


Согласна с вами.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Благодарю  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Амира и Гаятри д.д... а я бы взяла вас с собой на санкиртану годах так в 1992-1997...
Жаль, разминулись во времени и пространстве ))

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Благодарю. В моей жизни это было - правда не долго и в немного более поздние времена.

----------


## Амира

> Амира и Гаятри д.д... а я бы взяла вас с собой на санкиртану годах так в 1992-1997...
> Жаль, разминулись во времени и пространстве ))


Спасибо!  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ...пока не сыграет свою роль и человек не достигнет своей высшей цели и не отойдет от варнашрамы.


Бг. 3.20 Такие цари, как Джанака, достигли совершенства только благодаря тому, что выполняли свои обязанности. Так и ты должен заниматься своим делом хотя бы для того, чтобы подать пример остальным.

Комментарий
Такие цари, как Джанака, были осознавшими себя душами, поэтому им было не обязательно выполнять предписания Вед. И тем не менее они строго следовали этим предписаниям, чтобы подать пример простым людям...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ...А если не путаю, Шрила Прабхупада утверждал, что из благости до бхакти добираться удобнее.[/url]

----------


## Андрей Донской

Дорогие женщины, вы меня просто удивляете :vanca calpa: 

Прабхупада говорит: "Живые существа являются частицами Вишну, Кришна и Вишну это и одно и тоже. Кришна это изначальный Вишну. Поэтому мы должны удовлетворять Вишну. Это миссия жизни." - Лекция и обращение 08.08.71 Лондон

Уважаемая Амира Ему отвечает:




> Если вы не понимаете отличия, то вам действительно лучше оставаться в своем положении и не метить в брахманы-вайшнавы. Потому что брахман-вайшнав понимает отличие, хотя бы в способе поклонения.


Прабхупада говорит: « Стхане стхитах означает варнашрама (…) стхане стхитах означает оставаться в этих регулирующих принципах варнашрамы. »- 741104 - Лекция ШБ 04.11.74 Бомбей

Ув. Амира Ему отвечает:




> Варнашрамы в этот век нет и быть не может.


( Хотя «Система варнашрамы распространяется повсюду» - Ведическая концепция коммунизма, беседа с профессором Котовским 1971. 
«Варнашрама-дхарма - это не феномен исторического периода, [даты которого] скалькулированы в современную эпоху. Она природна («natural»).(...) Нет необходимости отслеживать историю;  Варнашрама-дхарма естественна и существует со дня творения ». - Наука Самореализации 6 гл.   «Система варнашрамы это творение Личности Бога и её невозможно устранить.» - Civilization and Transcendence 2)

Ув.Амира, если вы считаете, что Шрила Прабхупада не прав, и тем самым косвенно указываете на свое интеллектуальное превосходство над ним, то поскольку я уж тем более не могу быть больше ачарии, то значит я просто неквалифицирован для опровержения ваших "исчерпывающих доводов". Нет, я конечно обязан отстоять авторитет истины и гуру ( что одно и тоже), и вызвать вас на дуэль дискуссии, однако для этого вам пришлось бы следовать её правилам, что предполагает следование законам логики (анумане), законам очевидного ( пратьякше), а так же законам общего авторитета ( хоть какой то взаимопринятой шабды). Пока ничего из этого я не обнаруживаю в вашем арсенале, а сражаться оружием с безоружными рационально лишь в крайних обстоятельствах, как например в случае с Карной ( да и у того его кшатрийские руки вряд ли уступали по силе оружию). Поскольку сейчас явно не тот случай, то мне остается лишь отнести ваши голословные заявления к ментальному ветру, поднимающего пыль нонсенса на ачарию, и поскольку укротить ум труднее, чем обуздать ветер, то я просто пройду мимо вслед за ачарией. А если серьезно, то могу порекомендовать вам выбрать представителя вашей теории из числа ученых мужей, и выставить его вместо себя, я с удовольствием послушаю его и задам вопросы, поскольку из того, что говорите вы, я не могу разобрать ни слова смысла, кроме голословных тезисов, состоящих к тому же из исключительно абстрактных понятий.

PS:


> Варнашрама важна в обществе, но она устанавливается Богом в должное время, а не людьми


«Индиец : Все делает Он [Кришна] .
Прабхупада: Он ничего не делает. Все делают Его [энергии] Параcйа шактир вивидхаива шруйате свабхавики джнана-бала-крийа ча [«Господь не должен ничего делать, любая деятельность естественно и систематически осуществляется его разнообразными энергиями» - Шветашватара Упанишад 6.8, ШБ 9.11.20 ком.]. И Он хочет, что бы и вы тоже осуществляли эту деятельность. Он не должен ничего делать. »- Разговор 12.05.77 Ришикеш

Вы бы в начале, как я уже говорил с определениями определились, а потом уже определяли ими что то.

«Кришна» означает Бог. (…) Теперь, прежде всего, я могу спросить вас: «Что вы подразумеваете под словом «Бог» ? - Беседа 07.08.76 Тегеран

«Следующий вопрос должен быть таким, «Что вы подразумеваете под словом «Бог»?» - Прогулка 15.12.73 Лос Анджелес

«если мы хорошо поразмыслим, тогда мы сможем понять, что такое Бог» - Лекция 23.08.73 Лондон

« Это наша обязанность - понять Кришну . В чем сложность? Кришна, Бог, лично объясняет Себя, что Он такое, и если мы это принимаем, то в чём тогда трудность понять Бога? Почему вы проводите так много исследований, чтобы найти Бога?» - Лекция БГ 27.04.74 Хайдырабад

«Бог есть  всё» - Лекция 10.09.73 Стокгольм.

«Понятие «Кришна» включает в себя Самого Кришну и Его имя, Его форму, Его качества, Его обитель, Его приближенных и т.д.» - ШБ 3.25.38 ком.

« Полное целое состоит из верховного повелителя, подвластных Ему живых существ, космического проявления, вечного времени и кармы, или деятельности (...) Совокупность всего этого формирует полное целое, и это полное целое именуют Высшей Абсолютной Истиной. Полным целым, или Высшей Абсолютной Истиной является полная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна. ( the complete whole is comprised of the supreme controller, the controlled living entities, the cosmic manifestation, eternal time and karma, or activities, and all of these are explained in this text. All of these taken completely form the complete whole, and the complete whole is called the Supreme Absolute Truth. The complete whole and the complete Absolute Truth are the complete Personality of Godhead, ?r? K???a.) » - БГ введение

«Так что это простая вещь. Не нужно спекулировать: « Что такое Бог?» "Где Бог?" Вот Бог, сэр. Вот Бог. Вы видите Кришну. Почему вы, глупый, ищете? Вот Бог. (…) Почему же вы, люди, говорите: «Можете ли вы показать мне Бога?», если вы видите Его ежедневно, каждый момент. Просто поскольку вы глупы, то у вас нет чувства понимания этого» - Лекция ШБ 01.11.74 Бомбей

« истинное знание — это осознание человеком того, что Верховная Личность Бога, Васудева, Господь Кришна, есть все, в том числе и он сам.» - ШБ 1.15.31 ком.

"Я есть Хари. Весь этот (мир) есть Джанардана. Ни от кого иного не возникает причина и следствие". Тот, кто думает так, не возродится вновь, его не коснутся страдания новых рождений." - Вишну пурана. 22.86

«Материальное, обусловленное бытие живого существа начинается тогда, когда, считая себя отделенным от Меня» - ШБ 6.16.57 ком.

«Только тот, кто погружен в невежество, обращает внимание на телесные различия и думает: «Это я, а это — они.» - ШБ 7.2.60

«Лишь под влиянием иллюзии мы ошибочно думаем: «Я существую» - ШБ 10.8.42 ком.

« Кришна есть все, и все есть Кришна» - Лекция ШБ 26.11.74 Бомбей

« Каждая форма Кришны лишена всякой дуальности.  Моя фотография является моей экспансией, но она не является одним [ со мной]; это дуальность. То служение, которое вы можете получить от меня, вы не можете получить от фотографии. Поэтому это не адвайта; это двайта, дуальность. У вас могут быть миллионы фотографий, но все они отличны друг от друга. Но у Кришны есть миллионы форм, и они одно» - Лекция по Брахма Самхите 19.07.71 Нью Йорк

« Адвайта. Адвайта означает, что Кришна распространяет Самого Себя.» - Лекция БГ 09.05.69 Колумбус

« Кришна един. Адвая гьяна - Кришна тождественен всему» - Лекция ШБ 24.98.71 Лондон

«Господь не отличен от безличного Брахмана. Нет разницы между Личностью и безличностным аспектом Верховного Брахмана.» - 1958 Обратно к Богу 3.14 Scholars Deluded

«между Ним и Его сиянием (брахмаджьоти), а также Его полными частями в форме Параматмы нет разницы. Не слишком разумные люди, не знающие этого, считают, что брахмаджьоти и Параматма отличаются от Шри Кришны. Ум Бхишмадевы полностью освободился от этой ошибочной концепции двойственности, и он был вполне удовлетворен, понимая, что именно Господь Шри Кришна есть всё — и нет ничего, кроме Него. Этого просветления достигают великие махатмы, преданные. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.19) сказано, что Ва?судева есть всё — и нет ничего, что существовало бы помимо Васудевы." - 1.9.42 ШБ ком.

«Кришна» означает все и включает в Себя все.»  - Нектар преданности. Введение. Молитва об успешном завершении начатого дела.




> "Господь Чайтанья указал, что варнашрама-дхарма была просто внешним (эхо бахйа). Господь Чайтанья хотел убедить Рамананду Райа в том, что просто с помощью исполнения обязанностей варнашрама-дхармы человеку не гарантировано освобождение». (ШБ 4.24.53, комментарий)


Если переводчики правильно перевили слова спикера, то исходя из общего контекста разъяснений Прабхупадой данной темы, спикер абсолютно прав, связывая слова "внешнее" (эхо бахйа), а так же "не гарантировано освобождение" с "варнашрамой", которая "была", то есть с искаженной и перевернутой сверх на голову системой асура варнашрамы. Как раз сейчас пишу пост с комментариями Прабхупады на беседу Господа Чайтаньи со Шри Рамадана Раем. Придется забежать вперед:

« Шастры рекомендуют повторять святое имя Бога из за того, что люди не следуют строго варнашрама дхарме. Принимать участие в этом [повторении] может каждый, даже ребенок, и всё же необходимо утверждать стандарт культуры Бхараты, как это рекомендуется Господом Кришной, чатур-варнйам майам сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах. Должно быть общество поделенное на четыре подразделения (Варнашрама).» - Письмо Г.Л. Нанде 14.06.75

« Нет иного пути должным образом удовлетворить Его [Вишну], кроме следования принципам варнашрама-дхармы» - Беседа 30.07.73 Лондон

«Цитируя Вишну Пурану Рамананда Рай предложил эту варнашраму. Но Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «О, [сейчас] это отвергнуто [людьми]». Он сразу же отклонил. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал про научную организацию системы варнашрама-дхармы, берущую свое начало из глубокой древности: [сейчас] это [стало] поверхностным» - Лекция БГ 02.07.72 Сан Диего

«[Он] не отверг [варнашраму] в целом: эхо бахья аге каха ара (ЧЧ Мадхья 8.59): «Да [варнашрама], это не плохо, но [сейчас] это не так важно». (...) Потому, что он понимал, что кто в этот век Кали  будет соблюдать эту варнашрама-дхарму? Кругом одни шудры. Шудра не способен этого понять» - Лекция ШБ 24.10.74 Маяпур

« Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «эхо бахья, аге каха ара»: «Да, ты абсолютно прав, варнашрама-дхарма, но СЕЙЧАС она превратилась в нечто поверхностное. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: эхо бахья, аге каха ара. «Да, ты полностью прав, но поскольку СЕЙЧАС это стало чисто внешним, то на данный момент это не может быть использовано.» - Беседа 02.09.73 Лондон

«Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что в настоящее время очень трудно даже выполнять правила и предписания варнашрама-дхармы. На самом деле это факт. (...) Кто собирается быть брахманом? Это очень трудно. Особенно это стало очень трудно в Индии. Мы рекламируем, мы просим: 
«Пожалуйста, приходите сюда, в Харе Кришна ленд,  просто станьте брахманом-вайшнавом, и мы постараемся служить вам, предоставив вам хорошие условия», но никто не приходит. Поскольку возродить старую культуру варнашрама-дхармы очень трудно, Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «Нет, нет, ты абсолютно прав, но сейчас это очень трудно». Он практичен.» - Лекция ШБ 30.11.74 Бомбей

« Поскольку сейчас все перевернуто с ног на голову, то все это больше не несет в себе практической ценности. Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: 
харер нама харер нама харер намаива кевалам
калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гатир анйатха
(ЧЧ Ади 17.21)
Очень трудно вернуть нас к первоначальному цивилизационному  процессу » -  Лекция БГ 04.08.73 Лондон

«Несмотря на это мы пытаемся сделать это [вернуть людей в варнашрама дхарму], но это очень сложно. Поскольку люди развратились, то реформировать их очень сложно.»  - Лекция ШБ 24.10.74 Маяпур

Сатсварупа: Никто не прислушивается [к необходимости следования ВАД]. Никто не принимает это, за исключением нескольких
Прабхупада: Но вы сами примите. Покажите им [пример](...) Мы должны действовать таким образом.(...) Мы слуги Кришны и как слуги Кришны мы обязаны исполнять приказ Кришны.
Сатсварупа: Итак мы должны идеально организовать самих себя [в соответствии с ВАД] и сделав это, мы можем надеятся, что остальные люди будут следовать ей.
Прабхупада: Да. - Беседа 14.02.77 Маяпур 

« Прабхупада: Организуйте что-то реальное и  медленно, но верно расширяйте это.                                                                                                Тамала Кришна: Мы не должны спешить с компромиссом только для того, чтобы...                                                                                                   Прабхупада: Нет вопроса о спешке. У вас есть бриллиант. Если нет покупателя алмаза, то это не значит, что вы должны выбросить его.       Тамала Кришна: И продавать что-то менее ценное.                                       
Прабхупада: Да. Бриллиант - это бриллиант. Он должен быть приобретен подходящим клиентом. Если нет клиента, неужели я выброшу бриллиант? Итак, у нас есть бриллиант. Нельзя рассчитывать, что все купят его, но бриллианты должны быть.  Люди должны знать, что «Вот бриллиант. Если я хочу его, я должен заплатить правильную цену». Это то, что я хочу установить. Почему индийская культура должна быть потеряна через какой-то дешевый способ? Я не дешевый патриот, как Ганди, и я хочу дать настоящую ценность всему миру.  Я не собираюсь обманывать людей, якобы принимая Бхагавад-гиту и говорить какую-то чушь. Я хочу представить Бхагавад-гиту такой, какая она есть. В этом моя миссия. Почему я должен обманывать вас, джентельмены? Почему столь великая индийская культура должна быть потеряна из за этих негодяев лидеров? Необходимо остановить это. Должно быть так, как говорит Кришна, должна быть [варнашрама], идеальные кшатрии, идеальные брахманы, идеальные вайшьи. В этом заключается движение сознания Кришны.»  - Беседа 22.03.77 Бомбей

«Вы не можете отменить эту систему варнашрамы. Или вам придется страдать. Вы не можете отменить. Вы должны принять.» —Лекция 02.04.74, Бомбей

«Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.02.74 Вриндаван

« Вы обязаны разделить [общество в соответствии с принципами варнашрама-дхармы] . (...) Без это общество бесполезно.» - Лекция БГ 27.04.74 Хайдарабад

«Приказ духовного учителя — это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным.»  - Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади лила 12.10.

« …такого человека следует считать мертвым, хотя он и дышит.» — ШБ 3.23.56

« ...[такой человек] не имеет права становиться духовным учителем, мужем, отцом, матерью или полубогом, которому поклоняются простые смертные.» —ШБ 5.5.18

« Если человек не повинуется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом состоянии. Он не может являться шикша-гуру или кем-либо ещё. С ним покончено, немедленно.» - Лекция 04.07.74

«если в нашем Обществе есть какие-либо недостатки, то это лишь признак того, что игнорируются указания Духовного Учителя» - Письмо Карандхаре 10.02.72 Мельбурн

«Если бы вы сформировали варнашраму, то тогда общество было бы в порядке. Но вы не следуете наставлению Кришны. Вместо этого вы выдумываете свои чертовы идеи» - Прогулка 16.10.75 Йоханнесбург

«указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13  

« Повсюду, где бы мы не имели наш центр, должен быть немедленно установлен колледж варнашрамы » - Утренняя прогулка 12.03.1974.

« Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь.» - прогулка 03.02.75

« Если вы не следуете правилам и предписаниям данным авторитетом, то какой смысл вступать в это сообщество?» - Лекция ШБ и беседа 28.06.74

« Послушание – первый признак дисциплины. Если нет послушания представителю Кришны, – то убирайтесь сейчас же!» - Беседа 12.12.70

«Тот, кто не следует принципам своей религии, тот не более чем животное» -  Лекция БГ 02.09.73 Лондон

----------


## Амира

> Ув.Амира, если вы считаете, что Шрила Прабхупада не прав, и тем самым косвенно указываете на свое интеллектуальное превосходство над ним, то поскольку я уж тем более не могу быть больше ачарии, то значит я просто неквалифицирован для опровержения ваших "исчерпывающих доводов".


Почему не прав? Он прав, вот его слова:

Сатсварупа: Когда Рамананда Райа упомянул об этом [о варнашраме], *Господь Чайтанья сказал, что в этот век установить варнашраму не представляется возможным.*

Прабхупада: *Да. Не представляется. Он не сказал «возможно».* Эхо бахйа. [Из ЧЧ Мадхья 8.59: "Господь ответил: "Это внешнее. Ты лучше должен рассказать мне о каких-нибудь других средствах""] Чайтанью Махапрабху интересовала только духовная сторона жизни. У него не было понятия о материальной стороне. *Он отверг материальную сторону.*

Сатсварупа: *В варнашраме нет необходимости.*

Прабхупада: *Нет необходимости.* *Чайтанья Махапрабху ее отверг:* «Я не брахмана, не кшатрия, я не это и не то». Он отверг [варнашраму]. 

https://vasudeva.ru/universitet-bkha...rama-i-bkhakti

Если уж говорить об интеллектуальном превосходстве, то о превосходстве Кришны, Господа Чайтаньи. Это же не мои слова и теории, это то чему учил Сам Кришна. И да, Кришна превосходит всех. И можете обвинить меня в том что я следую Его указаниям. И я не буду заниматься тем, что противоестественно моей природе.

----------


## Амира

> Дорогие женщины, вы меня просто удивляете


Такова наша природа как частичек Кришны.




> Прабхупада говорит: "Живые существа являются частицами Вишну, Кришна и Вишну это и одно и тоже. Кришна это изначальный Вишну. Поэтому мы должны удовлетворять Вишну. Это миссия жизни." - Лекция и обращение 08.08.71 Лондон


Вы все воспринимаете на внешнем, поверхностном, еще материальном уровне. Отсюда и проблемы в нашем с вами общении. Поэтому вы и отстаиваете варнашраму, а не чистое любовное преданное служение. Есть такое выражение: "Каждая лягушка хвалит свое болото".

----------


## Амира

Меня вот другие вопросы больше беспокоят. Бг 14.6:

*О безгрешный, гуна благости, которая чище других гун, просветляет живое существо и избавляет его от всех последствий грехов. Пребывающие под влиянием этой гуны привязываются к знанию и ощущению счастья.*

Комментарий: 
Обусловленные материальной природой живые существа делятся на несколько категорий. Их можно подразделить на счастливых, деятельных и беспомощных. Эти три психологических состояния определяют положение обусловленного живого существа в царстве материальной природы. Данный раздел «Бхагавад-гиты» повествует о различных видах материальной обусловленности. Кришна начинает с описания гуны благости. Благость наделяет человека мудростью, отличающей его от тех, кто обусловлен иначе. Человек в гуне благости гораздо меньше подвержен материальным желаниям, и ему свойственна привязанность к материальным знаниям. Примером таких людей являются брахманы, про которых говорят, что они находятся под влиянием гуны благости. Причина ощущения счастья, присущего таким людям, в том, что на уровне гуны благости человек понимает, что он более или менее освободился от бремени своих грехов. В Ведах говорится, что гуна благости, в отличие от других гун, приносит людям глубокие познания и делает их счастливыми.

*Проблема в том, что, находясь в гуне благости, человек сознает свое преимущество в знании, чувствует свое превосходство над другими и этим обусловливается. Лучший пример тому — философы и ученые. Все они гордятся своими познаниями, и, поскольку большинство из них живет в достатке, они до определенной степени испытывают материальное счастье. Это ощущение счастья в рамках обусловленной жизни привязывает их к гуне благости. Поэтому они очень привязываются к деятельности в гуне благости, и, пока эта привязанность существует, они будут вынуждены менять тела, оставаясь во власти гун материальной природы. Это лишает их возможности получить освобождение и вернуться в духовный мир. Снова и снова рождаясь ученым, философом или поэтом, такой человек обрекает себя на череду страданий, которые всегда приносят рождение и смерть. Но, введенный в заблуждение материальной энергией, он, несмотря ни на что, считает себя счастливым.*


Если гуна благости настолько опасна, что приносит определенный вид счастья еще больше обуславливающее живое существо, привязывающее его к материальному миру и ввергающее его в пучину забвения Верховной Личности Бога, то какой смысл подниматься в эту гуну? И что может послужить стимулом для того чтобы заниматься деятельностью способствующей поднятию в эту гуну? Сильная привязанность к материальному миру, желание избавиться от страданий и жажда материального счастья? По моему мнению - это полное безумие. Избавиться от одной иллюзии, чтобы погрузиться в еще более глубокую.

----------


## Андрей Донской

Амира, вы уже начали искаженные переводы постить, а в качестве ссылки отправлять на какой то сомнительный ресурс. Убедительная просьба, использовать авторитетные источники фолио, лично мне можете прямо оригиналы на английском скидывать. Вот оригинал беседы, извращенный перевод которой вы скинули, обратите внимание, там нет слов " Да. Не представляется", там нет слов "отверг её", а из дальнейшего утверждения " это возможно" ( "Then we have to introduce this var???rama-dharma. It must be done perfectly, and *it is possible*, and people will be happy"), видно что в словах "Нет... Он не говорил [такого], [это]возможно", должна либо стоять запятая, либо просто это должно быть прочитано как " Он не сказал "невозможно". Вы довольно странный человек, в беседе посвященной необходимости для преданных следования ВАД, и возможности этого, вы пытаетесь отыскать слова "невозможно", тем самым ставя под сомнение адекватность Прабхупады, это не делает чести, поверьте, и как сказал один бывший президент : " Офставиитесь!"

Вот оригинал беседы:

Prabhup?da: Yes. Not... He did not say possible. Ih? b?hya. Caitanya Mah?prabhu was interested only on the spiritual platform. He had no idea of material side. He rejected material side.

Satsvar?pa: But don't we do that also?

Prabhup?da: No. Our position is different. We are trying to implement K???a consciousness in everything. And Caitanya Mah?prabhu personally took sanny?sa. He rejected completely material. Ni?ki?cana. But we are not going to be ni?ki?cana. We are trying to cement the troubled position of the... That is also in the prescription of Bhagavad-g?t?. We are not rejecting the whole society. Caitanya Mah?prabhu rejected everything, ih? b?hya. Rejected meaning, "I do not take much interest in this." B?hya. "It is external." He was simply interested in the internal, the spiritual. But our duty is that we shall arrange the external affairs all so nicely that one day they will come to the spiritual platform very easily, paving the way. And Caitanya Mah?prabhu, personality like that, they have nothing to do with this material world. But we are preaching. We are preaching. Therefore we must pave the situation in such a way that gradually they will be promoted to the spiritual plane, which is not required.

Satsvar?pa: Var???rama is not required.

Prabhup?da: Not required. Caitanya Mah?prabhu denied, "I am not br?hma?a, I am not k?atriya, I am not this, I am not this." He rejected. But in the Bhagavad-g?t?, the c?tur-var?ya? may? s???am (BG 4.13). So we are K???a..., preaching K???a consciousness. It must be done. https://vanisource.org/wiki/770214_-...on_B_-_Mayapur

PS: Вообще не понятно о чем вы говорите. Квалификация каништхи это вера в наставления гуру и следование им, хоть и без понимания "зачем и почему". Даже каништха адхикари еще не поднялся с уровня животного, хоть и перестал уже быть диким, и стал смиренным и домашним животным гуру. Ниже этого уровня только асуры, грязь. Ачария вам говорит : 
«Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.02.74 Вриндаван
«указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13
« Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь.» - прогулка 03.02.75
« Если нет послушания представителю Кришны, – то убирайтесь сейчас же!» - Беседа 12.12.70

Какие у вас могут быть еще доводы о " возможно" или "невозможно", о "нужно или "не нужно"? М? М? Вы хоть миллион цитат найдите со словами Шри Чайтаньи, или со словами Кришны, или со словами их Обоих, цитируемые Прабхупадой, но слова Богов слышатся ушами знания слов ачарии, такого предписание. Когда Бог говорит: " черное" , а ачария говорит : " белое" , это значит, что Бог говорит " белое", а ачария говорит : "черное", и рисовать вы должны при этом белое, но понимать, что рисуете черное. Понятно объяснил? Еще есть вопросы " возможно" или "невозможно", "обязаны" или "не обязаны" в отношении ВАД ?

----------


## Амира

> Амира, вы уже начали искаженные переводы постить, а в качестве ссылки отправлять на какой то сомнительный ресурс. Убедительная просьба, использовать авторитетные источники фолио, лично мне можете прямо оригиналы на английском скидывать.


Очень смешно. Или вы не знаете английского или ваше желание быть правым настолько велико.




> PS: Вообще не понятно о чем вы говорите. Квалификация каништхи это вера в наставления гуру и следование им, хоть и без понимания "зачем и почему". Даже каништха адхикари еще не поднялся с уровня животного, хоть и перестал уже быть диким, и стал смиренным и домашним животным гуру. Ниже этого уровня только асуры, грязь. Ачария вам говорит : 
> «Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.02.74 Вриндаван
> «указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13
> « Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь.» - прогулка 03.02.75
> « Если нет послушания представителю Кришны, – то убирайтесь сейчас же!» - Беседа 12.12.70


Для каништхи (а вы сами об этом сказали в своем первом посте) все вокруг каништхи. Поэтому простите но вы никак ничей уровень адекватно определить не сможете и лучше и не пытайтесь, это кстати тоже указание гуру.
И наставлениям какого гуру я должна следовать? Шрилы Прабхупады, Бхактивинода Тхакура, Шрилы Рупы Госвами, Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраватри Тхакура? Для меня они равны и между ними для меня нет отличия. А еще есть Высший гуру - Кришна в сердце. Должна ли я следовать Его указаниям? Я не сектантка и не буквоед и не фанатик, я душа в теле разумного, мыслящего, свободного человека.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Дорогие женщины, вы меня просто удивляете


Примите благодарность от этих самых женщин за признание их удивительности  :smilies:  

А так таки:
"О, сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух,
И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
И гений, парадоксов друг"
 :smilies: 


Но вот окончательного вывода дальнейшего Вашего пространного текста, лично я понять не могу.
Так собственно объясните пожалуйста самыми простыми словами и кратко и тезисно - зависят ли бхакти и варнашрама друг от друга или не очень?

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Или вы не знаете английского или ваше желание быть правым настолько велико.


Вот слова Прабхупады: "Yes. Not..." ( Да. Нет...) Вот ваш искаженный перевод : "Да. Не представляется.", почему вы добавили слово "представляется"? Какое из этих двух слов ("Yes. Not...") переводиться как "представляется" ?




> И наставлениям какого гуру я должна следовать? Шрилы Прабхупады, Бхактивинода Тхакура, Шрилы Рупы Госвами, Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраватри Тхакура? Для меня они равны и между ними для меня нет отличия.


Вы говорите о гуру, и в то же время говорите " для меня" ( "я считаю@, "по моему мнению" ). Как вы можете следовать наставлениям гуру, если у вас есть " для меня"? Это означает, что ваш гуру это ваш ум, а если быть точнее, то последствия исполнения его наставлений, то есть карма, негативный опыт. Уму в его субъектном представлении нужен не гуру, а просто наслаждение иллюзией своего величия в процессе воспроизведения языком нечленораздельных звуков, и набора на клавиатуре бессвязных слов, принимаемых им как "мудрость". Так же как ребёнок весьма горд собой, хотя занимает тоже положение в эволюционной лестнице разума, что и амеба.




> Для меня они равны и между ними для меня нет отличия.


«Каждый ачария дает какие то особенные вещи. Предыдущий ачария дал что то, и следующий ачария дает нечто большее. (…) Таким образом каждый ачария дает дополнительный подъем.» - Лекция 14.06.70 Лос Анджелес.

«Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. (...) Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей. - Лекция ШБ 8.12.73 Лос-Анджелес 

«Чтобы постичь смысл этого учения, необходимо обратиться к духовному учителю, действующему звену цепи ученической преемственности» ШБ 2.9.7 ком.

"Эта Бхагавад-гита как она есть получена по цепи ученической преемственности: 1) Кришна; 2) Брахма; 3) Нарада; 4) Вьяса; 5) Мадхва; [...] 31) Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати; 32) Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада" - БГ введение 

«Он [Шрила Прабхупада] является ачарьей современной Гаудия-сампрадаи.» -  Беседа 19.01.76

«Он [ачария] является гуру для всего мира» - ЧЧ  Мадхья-лила 25.9, ком.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> объясните пожалуйста самыми простыми словами и кратко и тезисно - зависят ли бхакти и варнашрама друг от друга или не очень?


Хорошо. Но я же должен понимать, что на вашем местном диалекте называют бхакти? А иначе как я могу ответить, зависит ли ваше бхакти от чего то или нет? Вы можете кратко и тезисно сформулировать ваше определение "бхакти" (уттама бхакти) ?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Простите меня пожалуйста, но от чего зависит или не зависит мое личное бхакти - данный вопрос я буду решать не с Вами  :smilies:  

Более того, мое мнение о зависимости бхакти и варнашрамы выложено мною же чуть раньше:



> Варнашрама, равно как и любое иное подобное, имеет отношение к бхакти настолько, насколько пробуждает в человеке интерес к посланию Личности Бога ]


И единственное что мне хотелось бы у Вас спросить, так это то, что собственно и спрошено:



> Но вот окончательного вывода дальнейшего Вашего пространного текста, лично я понять не могу


Ну не предназначены женские мозги для пространных рассуждений, потому и прошу кратко и тезисно. 
Если хотите конечно…

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так я знаете, почему сказала? 
Можно конечно упражняться здесь в казуистике - но в мире _миллионы_ людей не слышали о Кришне и Господе Чайтанье _с уст преданных_ ничего.

----------


## Амира

> Вот слова Прабхупады: "Yes. Not..." ( Да. Нет...) Вот ваш искаженный перевод : "Да. Не представляется.", почему вы добавили слово "представляется"? Какое из этих двух слов ("Yes. Not...") переводиться как "представляется" ?


He did not say possible. И далее по тексту. И ниже:
Prabhup?da: Not required. Caitanya Mah?prabhu denied, "I am not br?hma?a, I am not k?atriya, I am not this, I am not this." He rejected.
Смысл сказанного не меняется, поэтому искать разные запись этой беседы (аудио или текстовые) у меня нет желания, к тому же как последователю Шрилы Прабхупады, вам нужно изучить еще и Чайтанья-чаритамриту, чтобы понимать учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Кришна никогда не учит тому, чего невозможно достичь, к тому же лично направляет и помогает. ЧЧ Мадхья 19.151:

*«Живые существа, влекомые своей кармой, скитаются по вселенной. Кто-то из них достигает высших планет, а кто-то попадает на низшие. Из многих миллионов таких существ лишь редкий счастливец по милости Кришны встречает на своем пути истинного духовного учителя. Тогда Кришна и духовный учитель даруют ему семя преданного служения».*

Комментарий:
*Кришна находится в сердцах всех живущих, и, когда у живого существа возникает какое-то желание, Кришна выполняет его.* Если человеку посчастливится соприкоснуться с Движением сознания Кришны и он захочет общаться с участниками этого Движения, *Кришна, пребывающий в сердце такого живого существа, даст ему возможность повстречать истинного духовного учителя*. Это называется гуру-кришна- прасада. *Кришна готов пролить Свою милость на всех живых существ, и, как только живое существо начинает желать милости Господа*, Господь сразу же устраивает ему встречу с истинным духовным учителем. Такой счастливец получает силу и от Кришны, и от духовного учителя. *Из сердца ему помогает Кришна*, а извне — духовный учитель. Вместе они всегда готовы помочь искреннему живому существу сбросить оковы материального рабства.

Поэтому если кто-то отказывается от материальной деятельности и предается Кришне, желая Его милости, то этот человек не нарушает указаний гуру.





> Вы говорите о гуру, и в то же время говорите " для меня" ( "я считаю@, "по моему мнению" ). Как вы можете следовать наставлениям гуру, если у вас есть " для меня"? Это означает, что ваш гуру это ваш ум, а если быть точнее, то последствия исполнения его наставлений, то есть карма, негативный опыт. Уму в его субъектном представлении нужен не гуру, а просто наслаждение иллюзией своего величия в процессе воспроизведения языком нечленораздельных звуков, и набора на клавиатуре бессвязных слов, принимаемых им как "мудрость". Так же как ребёнок весьма горд собой, хотя занимает тоже положение в эволюционной лестнице разума, что и амеба.


А за кого я должна отвечать и на что есть у меня право? Я отвечаю только за себя. Конечно у меня есть определенный опыт как негативный, так и позитивный, как материальный, так и духовный. Ваш ум простите тоже не идеален  :smilies: . Пусть мой ум стремится к Кришне, можете поставить мне это в ввину, но ваш стремится к материальной деятельности, что и выражется в ваших бесконечно длинных и бесконечно бессмысленных постах  :smilies: .





> «Каждый ачария дает какие то особенные вещи. Предыдущий ачария дал что то, и следующий ачария дает нечто большее. (…) Таким образом каждый ачария дает дополнительный подъем.» - Лекция 14.06.70 Лос Анджелес.
> 
> «Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. (...) Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей. - Лекция ШБ 8.12.73 Лос-Анджелес 
> 
> «Чтобы постичь смысл этого учения, необходимо обратиться к духовному учителю, действующему звену цепи ученической преемственности» ШБ 2.9.7 ком.
> 
> "Эта Бхагавад-гита как она есть получена по цепи ученической преемственности: 1) Кришна; 2) Брахма; 3) Нарада; 4) Вьяса; 5) Мадхва; [...] 31) Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати; 32) Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада" - БГ введение 
> 
> «Он [Шрила Прабхупада] является ачарьей современной Гаудия-сампрадаи.» -  Беседа 19.01.76
> ...


Хотя вы и любите засыпать массой короткий цитат, вырванных из контекста, но скажите конкретно какое из указаний гуру я нарушила? Или какие-то мои конкретные слова противоречат указаниям гуру?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Хорошо. Но я же должен понимать, что на вашем местном диалекте называют бхакти? Вы можете кратко и тезисно сформулировать ваше определение "бхакти" (уттама бхакти) ?


Что же до терминологической этимологии, то на местном кришнаитском диалекте принято считать что "бхакти" - это любовь к Богу, или скажем преданность Ему же. И все это должно быть выражаемо скажем в девяти формах.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Что же до терминологической этимологии, то на местном кришнаитском диалекте принято считать что "бхакти" - это любовь к Богу, или скажем преданность Ему же. И все это должно быть выражаемо скажем в девяти формах.


Ок. Надо еще уточнить. Вот например дед у меня свиней держит, а у меня с соседнего участка лекция Прабхупады вещает на всю округу. Совершают ли свиньи одну из форм того, что на вашем местном диалекте вы называете "шудха бхакти" и являются ли они в таком случае шудха бхактами, если каждый день слышат лекции? Если они являются шудха вайшнавами, стоит ли мне учиться у них есть испражнения и совокупляться со всеми подряд без разбору, как это делают они?

----------


## Андрей Донской

> скажите конкретно какое из указаний гуру я нарушила? Или какие-то мои конкретные слова противоречат указаниям гуру?


Какого гуру и с какой целью вы интересуетесь? У вас есть вера в гуру ( квалификация каништхи)? Вы спрашиваете для того, чтобы следовать наставлению, которое вы не знали (в силу отсутствия знания у каништхи), или чтобы не следовать? 

«Никогда не открывай этого сокровенного знания тому, кто не воздержан, не предан Мне, кто не хочет служить и завидует Мне.» - БГ 18.67

PS: Все остальное, что вы написали, я не понял, ни что это значит, ни как это связано с моими вопросами и вашими утверждениями.

----------


## Амира

> Какого гуру и с какой целью вы интересуетесь? У вас есть вера в гуру ( квалификация каништхи)? Вы спрашиваете для того, чтобы следовать наставлению, которое вы не знали (в силу отсутствия знания у каништхи), или чтобы не следовать? 
> 
> «Никогда не открывай этого сокровенного знания тому, кто не воздержан, не предан Мне, кто не хочет служить и завидует Мне.» - БГ 18.67
> 
> PS: Все остальное, что вы написали, я не понял, ни что это значит, ни как это связано с моими вопросами и вашими утверждениями.


Ладно, проехали  :smilies: .

----------


## Амира

> Ок. Надо еще уточнить. Вот например дед у меня свиней держит, а у меня с соседнего участка лекция Прабхупады вещает на всю округу. Совершают ли свиньи одну из форм того, что на вашем местном диалекте вы называете "шудха бхакти" и являются ли они в таком случае шудха бхактами, если каждый день слышат лекции? Если они являются шудха вайшнавами, стоит ли мне учиться у них есть испражнения и совокупляться со всеми подряд без разбору, как это делают они?


Простите, что вклиниваюсь в вашу беседу. Это вам решать кому и чему вам следовать. Если вас родители с детства не воспитали, если общество не дало вам должного образования, способствуюшего принятию верного решения, если гуру не привил вам нужных духовных качеств, если ваш уровень самоосознания настолько низок, что вы затрудняетесь в принятии простых решений, то этот один ответ на ваш вопрос не поможет вам всю жизнь принимать правильные решения. Читайте Маха-мантру и свиням вашего деда ставьте тоже, потому что лекции для них бесполезны.

Моя страшая сестра не преданная и не верующая, следуя моему примеру, уже достаточно давно ежедневно повторяет небольшое количество кругов Маха-мантры. Я даже не пыталась выяснить что побуждает ее к этому, но это безусловно для нее благо. Мой попугай иногда садится на плечо, и внимательно слушает Маха-мантру. Так что даже для неверующих и животных не все потеряно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ок. Надо еще уточнить. Вот например дед у меня свиней держит, а у меня с соседнего участка лекция Прабхупады вещает на всю округу. Совершают ли свиньи одну из форм того, что на вашем местном диалекте вы называете "шудха бхакти" и являются ли они в таком случае шудха бхактами, если каждый день слышат лекции? Если они являются шудха вайшнавами, стоит ли мне учиться у них есть испражнения и совокупляться со всеми подряд без разбору, как это делают они?


О! Да Вы уже говорите о "шуддха-бхакти"?  :smilies:  
Я то пока о бхакти вообще. То есть не о совершенном исполнении анг преданного служения, и соответственно совершенном результате, а даже и о первоначальных попытках совершать преданное служение. Что же до Вашего примера, то необходимо уточнить несколько существенных нюансов:

Во-первых "бхакти" - это нечто, совершаемое осознанно и добровольно. И свиньи Вашего деда в лучшем случае приобретают агьята-бхакти-сукрити. Но это если конечно слышат хоть что-то из транслируемого...

И во-вторых - Вы сами сможете отличить шуддха-бхакт от бхакт иного уровня. И если свиньи Вашего деда явственно являют вот эти признаки шуддха-бхакти, которая:
1) устраняет все виды страданий; 
2) приносит в жизнь человека все благоприятное; 
3) в его присутствии освобождение кажется незначительным; 
4) оно очень редко; 
5) само по себе является источником безграничного трансцендентального счастья; и, что наиболее важно, 
6) способно привлечь Кришну

тогда можно поздравить Вашего деда и его свиней. Одних с достижением возвышенного положения, а второго - с правильным руководством, которое и привело его подопечных к совершенству  :smilies:  


Но на мой взгляд есть еще и "в-третьих". И вот это самое интересное. Вот смотрите:
Вы так или иначе владеете кришнаитской терминологией и онтологией, Вы так или иначе проявляете определенный интерес к кришнаитской тематике. 
Однако почему-то это все подается Вами в явно негативной окраске. И может быть было бы правильнее задать здесь какой-либо конкретный вопрос, могущий помочь понять Вам самому причины подобной окраски? Или хотя бы поделиться Вашим пониманием, которое собственно и окрашивает Ваши посылы именно так, как окрашивает? 
Если Вы конечно таки заинтересованы в достижении чего-то определенного, а не просто в невербальной трансляции недовольства.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Простите, что вклиниваюсь в вашу беседу


О, нет, уважаемая Амира  :smilies:  Особой беседы пока нет. Эмоционируем пока.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> О! Да Вы уже говорите о "шуддха-бхакти"? Я то пока о бхакти вообще.


Если в вашем диалекте бхакти подразделяется на бхакти "вообще" и "не вообще", классифицируется по процентам "жирности", то я напомню изначальный вопрос :




> Вы можете кратко и тезисно сформулировать ваше определение "бхакти" (уттама бхакти)?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

То есть в Вашем понимании бхакти не может быть никакой иной, кроме как уттама?  :smilies:  
И кстати Вы невнимательны: на Ваш вопрос мной уже был дан ответ:




> Что же до терминологической этимологии, то на местном кришнаитском диалекте принято считать что "бхакти" - это любовь к Богу, или скажем преданность Ему же. И все это должно быть выражаемо скажем в девяти формах.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> на Ваш вопрос мной уже был дан ответ: "бхакти" - это любовь к Богу, или скажем преданность Ему же. И все это должно быть выражаемо скажем в девяти формах.


Вы определитесь тогда, а то я у вас про свиней дедовских уточнил, вы сказали, что имели ввиду "бхакти вообще". Итак, это ваше "определение" уттама бхакти правильно?




> То есть в Вашем понимании бхакти не может быть никакой иной, кроме как уттама?


У меня нет никакого "Нашего" понимания, я использую определения разработчика. И да, согласно Его определению "бхакти" означает "уттама бхакти". 

"bhakti-yoga means pure bhakti-yoga." - Srimad-Bhagavatam
Date: Nov. 13, 1973
Location: Delhi

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Уважаемый прабху, мы уже давным-давно определились с бхакти. И с определением и с процессом. 
А вот уттама ли оно, мишра или какое-то иное - зависит главным образом от практикующего.
И нам с Вами, как людям, проживающим в Кали-йугу, достаточно для совершенства в практике самого простейшего определения. Впрочем простите: возможно этого простейшего определения достаточно для меня, как для человека практикующего, а для Вас, как для возвышенной личности, необходимо и возвышенной определение. Но уж простите – как понимаю, так и доношу.
Теперь если позволите, хочу Вас вернуть к структурной этике диалога: Вы задали мне два своих вопроса, и на оба получили от меня достаточно внятные ответы. 

Ответ о духовном статусе свиней Вашей семьи:



> Что же до Вашего примера, то необходимо уточнить несколько существенных нюансов:
> Во-первых "бхакти" - это нечто, совершаемое осознанно и добровольно. И свиньи Вашего деда в лучшем случае приобретают агьята-бхакти-сукрити. Но это если конечно слышат хоть что-то из транслируемого...
> И во-вторых - Вы сами сможете отличить шуддха-бхакт от бхакт иного уровня. И если свиньи Вашего деда явственно являют вот эти признаки шуддха-бхакти, которая:
> 1) устраняет все виды страданий; 
> 2) приносит в жизнь человека все благоприятное; 
> 3) в его присутствии освобождение кажется незначительным; 
> 4) оно очень редко; 
> 5) само по себе является источником безграничного трансцендентального счастья; и, что наиболее важно, 
> 6) способно привлечь Кришну
> тогда можно поздравить Вашего деда и его свиней. Одних с достижением возвышенного положения, а второго - с правильным руководством, которое и привело его подопечных к совершенству



А также ответ на Ваш вопрос об этимологии термина "бхакти":



> Что же до терминологической этимологии, то на местном кришнаитском диалекте принято считать что "бхакти" - это любовь к Богу, или скажем преданность Ему же. И все это должно быть выражаемо скажем в девяти формах.


Это не мое личное определение, но меня таковое удовлетворяет.

И теперь, уважаемый прабху, как собственно и принято среди цивилизованных людей в цивилизованных диалогах, я прошу Вас ответить на мои вопросы:



> …окончательного вывода дальнейшего Вашего пространного текста, лично я понять не могу.
> Так собственно объясните пожалуйста самыми простыми словами и кратко и тезисно - зависят ли бхакти и варнашрама друг от друга или не очень?


И



> Вы так или иначе владеете кришнаитской терминологией и онтологией, Вы так или иначе проявляете определенный интерес к кришнаитской тематике. 
> Однако почему-то это все подается Вами в явно негативной окраске. И может быть было бы правильнее задать здесь какой-либо конкретный вопрос, могущий помочь понять Вам самому причины подобной окраски? Или хотя бы поделиться Вашим пониманием, которое собственно и окрашивает Ваши посылы именно так, как окрашивает? 
> Если Вы конечно таки заинтересованы в достижении чего-то определенного, а не просто в невербальной трансляции недовольства.


Ну или если и не на все, то хотя бы на некоторые.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Андрей Донской

Мы по кругу ходим. Вы можете просто процитировать определение чистого преданного служения из шастр, с которым вы согласны? Вы когда процитируете, и затем уточните значение слова "анукула", то сами же ответите на свой вопрос. Просто варнашрама предполагает деятельность ради удовлетворения Кришны, а ум, заходящий за разум, убежден в выгодности эгоизма, и потому он стремится оправдаться абстрактными понятиями, которые в их точном значении на самом деле означают прямо противоположное от того, чем занимается человек. По этой причине ум очень боится разбора понятий, ведь это все равно, что ставить зеркало перед голым королем. 

Ведавада раты называются в Ишопанишад самыми низкими, отвратительными и опасными ракшасами, при этом большая их часть искренне убеждена своим разумом, оперирующим абстрактными понятиями, в том, что они как минимум каништхи. Они внешне ничем не отличаются от садху, та же одежда, те же данды, те же административные посты в Исккон, Гаудиа Матхе или других организациях, но стоит им заговорить, и тот, кто зная шастры, умеет отличать ракшасов от вайшнавов, сразу же может понять : " Это существо, называющееся вайшнавским именем, есть ракшас". А тот, кто знает шастры в совершенстве, будет думать : " О, этот ракшас, такой замечательный чистый преданный, он инструмент высшей единой воли, он часть игр Кришны." Самое неприятное для ракшасов, это уточнение значений того, что они несут, поскольку несут они всегда один сплошной нонсенс, противоречия которого становятся очевидными при уточнении понятий. 

Представьте, что я живу за счет того, что продаю вам свои испражнения в упаковке с надписью "золото", если вы спросите меня, что такое золото, согласно химической таблице Менделеева и толковому словарю, то я смогу лишь уклонятся от ответа, ведь как я вам скажу, что золото это блестящий метал, если я живу за счет продажи вам жидких испражнений, которые явно не похожи на золото? Тоже самое и с преданным служением, если я себе или другим представляюсь мудрым советчиком или если тем более меня приглашают в ятры и дают пожертвования как преданному, на которые я кормлю себя, жену и ребенка, а я при этом обычный ракшас, не исполняющий наставления ачарии, то приводить вам определения бхакти, которое есть исполнение всех наставлений ачарии, смерти подобно для меня. Мой успех в таком случае будет прямо пропорционален уровню абстракции моих слов и вашего их понимания. На этом выстроено все псевдорелигиозное мракобесие, самбандха и прайоджана абстрактны, а абхидея конкретизирована - дать денег информационному источнику. В Бхакти рассамрита синдху дается определение уттама бхакти, оно же продублировано в Мадхья лиле Чайтанья Чаритамриты. Приведите его.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вы можете просто процитировать определение чистого преданного служения из шастр, с которым вы согласны? Вы когда процитируете, и затем уточните значение слова "анукула", то сами же ответите на свой вопрос


Уважаемый прабху, мне ну никак не удастся ответить на свой же вопрос, потому что мой вопрос таки обращен к Вам, и что именно Вы на него ответите – даже я предугадать не смогу:



> Но вот окончательного вывода дальнейшего Вашего пространного текста, лично я понять не могу.
> Так собственно объясните пожалуйста самыми простыми словами и кратко и тезисно - зависят ли бхакти и варнашрама друг от друга или не очень?


Ну ладно в конце-концов, не хотите выражать свое мнение о соответствии варнашрамы и бхакти – не выражайте. Но хотя бы ответьте на вопрос о том, что Вы хотели сказать своим пространным текстом?

----------


## Андрей Донской

> ответьте на вопрос о том, что Вы хотели сказать своим пространным текстом?


Мой текст исключительно конкретен, хоть и объемен. Как я вам могу что то сказать, если я не знаю на каком языке разговаривает ваш ум? "Сказать" что то наверное означает передать некий смысл? А откуда я знаю как будут на вашем языке звучать те слова, смысл которых я вам хочу передать? Я поэтому и попросил привести определение уттама бхакти. Вы тоже ведете себя странно, как и предыдущая джива, Вы пытаетесь выстраивать какие то слова и действия в своей жизни на основе понятия "бхакти", при этом складывается впечатление, что значение этого понятия сложенно в вашем разуме из обрывков других понятий и наслоений где то услышанных фраз. Получается "идем туда не знаем куда, чтоб найти то, не знаем точно что". Хорошо, давайте я вам помогу, чтоб как то сэкономить время и силы, вот определение уттама бхакти, данное Рупой Госвами, вы согласны с ним?

"анйабхилашита-шуньям гьяна-кармади-анавритам
анукульена кришнану шиланам бхактир уттама" - БРС 1.1.11 

Если вы с ним согласны, то скажите, что значит слово "анукульена" в этом определении в соответствии с определением (переводом) Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> "Сказать" что то наверное означает передать некий смысл?


Именно. Кратко и тезисно, то есть  в формате сутры.
И не переживайте за мой ум - он способен понять гораздо больше, чем кажется со стороны.
Кстати, могу поделиться несложной, но таки действенной структурой выстраивания какой либо идеи:
1) Описание уже существующего 
2) Желательная цель 
3) Метод достижения цели

И если в процессе выстраивания того, что Вы таки хотите сказать, воспользоваться этой несложной формулой - то донести смысл Вашей идеи будет несложно до любого ума.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> "анйабхилашита-шуньям гьяна-кармади-анавритам
> анукульена кришнану шиланам бхактир уттама" - БРС 1.1.11 
> 
> Если вы с ним согласны, то скажите, что значит слово "анукульена" в этом определении в соответствии с определением (переводом) Шрилы Прабхупады?


Ну как же не согласиться с признанным садху-вайшнавом? Разумеется соглашусь.
Однако что некий термин в определении одного садху значит в понимании другого садху - знает только тот самый другой садху, понимание которого Вы и хотите узнать. И вот что говорит по этой теме сам Прабхупада: https://bhaktilata.ru/resources/articles/sadhu-sanga

----------


## Андрей Донской

Я не понял к чему вы привели эту подборку, пробежал бегло, конкретного перевода слова " анукульена" там не увидел. Хорошо давайте помогу вам найти его. Вот перевод данного слова, указанный Прабхупадой в контексте всего перевода данного стиха в Чатйанья Чаритамрите, вы согласны с ним? 

"anukulyena — favorable (...) favorably, as Krsna desires ( "так, как того желает Кришна")" - ЧЧ Мадхья 19.167 (посл. перев.), ЧЧ Мадхья 19.167

Если вы согласны, то скажите теперь от чего зависит бхакти? То есть от чего зависит, является ли то, что вы делаете уттама бхакти или нет? ( в контексте именно этого понятия "анукульена") Что нужно делать, чтобы это было бхакти?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Похоже уважаемый прабху, Вы задаете мне уже третий вопрос, не ответив на мои предыдущие? Ладно, допустим что у Вас такая особенность ведения дискуссий.
И ответ на этот Ваш третий вопрос Вы снова поему-то не увидели в отсылке к словам Прабхупады. Или не захотели увидеть:

"Первой квалификацией садху является его непоколебимая преданность Кришне или Богу. Не так важно, как вы назваете. Это садху. Это базовое определение…Религия означает исполнять заветы Бога. А садху означает непоколебимый преданный Кришны. Это описание садху. Таким образом, садху-санга (ЧЧ. Мадхья 22.83) означает общение с преданными, теми, кто предан Кришне. Это садху-санга. Чайтанья Махапрабху, в другом месте, говорит: садху-санга, садху-санга, сарва-шастре кайа
лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа (ЧЧ.Мадхья 22.54) Садху-санга очень важна. Если у нас есть возможность общаться с настоящим садху, то есть с настоящим преданным, чистым преданным, анйабхилашита-шуньям гьяна-кармади-анавритам анукульена кришнану шиланам бхактир уттама,(«Бхакти расамрита синдху, 1.1.11) тогда просто от общения с ним придет все совершенство. (Лекция 12 декабря 1972)"

https://bhaktilata.ru/resources/articles/sadhu-sanga

----------


## Андрей Донской

Вычлените то предложение или фразу, которую вы считаете ответом на мой вопрос. Я не могу понять связи всего того, на что вы ссылаетесь с поставленным вопросом. Давайте я упрощу вопрос, чтоб вам нужно было просто выбирать из двух вариантов ответа. Уттама бхакти, совершаемое бхактой, зависит от исполнения бхактой желаний Бхагавана? ( Да или Нет)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Похоже это уже четвертый вопрос?
Вы знаете, уже как то немного надоедает общаться с человеком, задающим вопросы, но не отвечающим на вопросы собеседника. И более того, не желающего хоть немного вдуматься в получаемые ответы на свои же вопросы.
Ну хорошо, попытаюсь в очередной раз и пошагово:

Ваш вопрос:



> ...скажите теперь от чего зависит бхакти? То есть от чего зависит, является ли то, что вы делаете уттама бхакти или нет? ( в контексте именно этого понятия "анукульена") Что нужно делать, чтобы это было бхакти?


Ответ Прабхупады вот отсюда: https://bhaktilata.ru/resources/articles/sadhu-sanga
приведенный мной:



> "Садху-санга очень важна. Если у нас есть возможность общаться с настоящим садху, то есть с настоящим преданным, чистым преданным, анйабхилашита-шуньям гьяна-кармади-анавритам анукульена кришнану шиланам бхактир уттама,(«Бхакти расамрита синдху, 1.1.11) тогда просто от общения с ним придет все совершенство. (Лекция 12 декабря 1972)"]


Сейчас Вы поняли ответ или снова будет утверждать что ответа не получили?

----------


## Андрей Донской

Так зависит или нет?

Вот как ответите на этот простой вопрос, далее почитайте, нет ли среди желаний Кришны желания того, чтобы каждый центр Исккон, и каждый преданный следовал принципам варнашрамы, и чтобы, являя собой пример, Исккон расширялся как организм варнашрамы, трансформируя асуров, адхарму ( не следование ВАД) в вайшнавов ( тех, кто исполняет свои обязанности ВАД, для удовлетворения Вишну), в бхагавата дхарму ( следование ВАД), и тогда сами ответите на свой вопрос " Зависит ли уттама бхакти от ВАД?". Ну а если уттама бхакти не зависит от исполнения желания Кришны, то значит она не зависит и от ВАД. Правильно?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Так зависит или нет?


Уф-ф-ф-ф-ф-ф-ф...
Если Вы таки хотите конкретного и действенного ответа, от чего зависит Ваше, либо чье-то иное бхакти, так это Вам точно разъяснит тот садху, которого Вы попросите Вас наставлять. Но это если Вы конечно попросите какого-то садху Вас наставлять. 
Прабхупада говорит о важности садху-санги, и о том, что в процессе такой садху-санги придут все совершенства. В том числе и совершенства понимания всего того, что нам возможно понять. 
Ну а если не будет наставника, то все кажущееся совершенство будет не более чем жонглированием каких-то звучных терминов и таких же звучных идей. И к реальности не будет иметь никакого отношения.
Простите, но на мой предвзятый взгляд, общение должно приносить пользу - и в идеале обоюдную. 
И если этого не происходит, то никакого смыла в этом общении нет.
Если Вам таки нужны мои пожелания, то желаю Вам придти к однозначному выводу о том, что без садху-санги совершенство невозможно. И придя к такому выводу - ухватиться за любую возможность подобного общения, как за единственно-спасительную.

----------


## Андрей Донской

Да, кстати, если кто то думает, что ВАД означает немедленное претворение в жизнь законов Ману Самхиты, или образа жизни доисторических аборигенов, помпезных царей и полуголодных забитых крестьян в глинобитных деревнях, то он глубоко заблуждается. ВАД это диктатура разума и власть советов, причем так определяет закон ВАД сама Ману Самхита. Дхарма Шастра это не средневековая книга о том, как все должно быть, дхарма шастра это решения научного совета в зависимости от времени, места и обстоятельств, иными словами плановая экономика. "Какую дхарму утвердит собрание, состоящее из десяти или даже из трех ученых брахманов, познавших Веды, такую дхарму следует считать истинной.(...) даже один ученый брахман, воистину познавший Веды, может утвердить дхарму" - Ману Самхита 12.110-113. Для Исккон ВАД означает просто следовать всем наставлениям Прабхупады, вот и все, должны быть четыре департамента, военный потенциал, плановая экономика , отсутствие частной собственности и товарно денежных отношений у членов организации, должна вестись активная пропаганда организации, и одновременно классовая борьба. Обычный коммунизм, только собственность раз и на всегда закрепляется за незыблемым владельцем, которого даже если бы не было, нужно было бы создать, как минимум для защиты коллективного имущества от контрреволюций. Поэтому если ВАД значит следовать наставлениям ачарии, то как может уттама бхакти ( следование наставлениям гуру) не зависть от ВАД? Это синонимы, сама постановка вопроса неправильная в корне.

----------


## Андрей Донской

Вы там наверное страницу не обновили. Я вам там метод дописал того, как вы сами можете ответить на свой вопрос.

"Так зависит или нет?

Вот как ответите на этот простой вопрос, далее почитайте, нет ли среди желаний Кришны желания того, чтобы каждый центр Исккон, и каждый преданный следовал принципам варнашрамы, и чтобы, являя собой пример, Исккон расширялся как организм варнашрамы, трансформируя асуров, адхарму ( не следование ВАД) в вайшнавов ( тех, кто исполняет свои обязанности ВАД, для удовлетворения Вишну), в бхагавата дхарму ( следование ВАД), и тогда сами ответите на свой вопрос " Зависит ли уттама бхакти от ВАД?". Ну а если уттама бхакти не зависит от исполнения желания Кришны, то значит она не зависит и от ВАД. Правильно?"

Прежде чем говорить о садху санге, вы сперва с понятием "бхакти" разберитесь. Потому что садху это бхакта, поэтому как вы узнаете в садху санге вы или я , или не в садху санге, если понятие "бхакти", и следовательно "бхакта" не определены? Сперва определите что такое бхакти, потом сможете идентифицировать бхакту, а бхакта вам уже расскажет, что такое садху санга, а то может и это понятие не определено вами до конца.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Определяться с понятиями я полностью предоставляю Вам  :smilies:  
Мне же достаточно самого процессе и той садху-санги, которая у меня есть.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Определяться с понятиями я полностью предоставляю Вам  
> Мне же достаточно самого процессе и той садху-санги, которая у меня есть.


Да это то понятно, что вы сами с усами, главное чтобы ваши представления о понятии бхакти, бхакта и садху санга совпали с представлениями Ямараджа на этот счет, а они то как раз содержат в себе точные определения шастр, чтоб потом никто не плакал : " Не знали. Думали иначе. Нас обманули" и тд.

----------


## Амира

> Да это то понятно, что вы сами с усами, главное чтобы ваши представления о понятии бхакти, бхакта и садху санга совпали с представлениями Ямараджа на этот счет, а они то как раз содержат в себе точные определения шастр, чтоб потом никто не плакал : " Не знали. Думали иначе. Нас обманули" и тд.


Вы юморист. :rgunimagu: . Но я вот тоже с трудом поняла вашу мысль. Вы же умный человек и могли бы писать проще и понятнее и всем бы было хорошо. А то потом Ямараджа скажет: "Я же предупреждал, что писать нужно понятнее и чувствовать ответственность? Предупреждал. Вот и не обижайся".  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Да это то понятно, что вы сами с усами, главное чтобы ваши представления о понятии бхакти, бхакта и садху санга совпали с представлениями Ямараджа на этот счет, а они то как раз содержат в себе точные определения шастр, чтоб потом никто не плакал : " Не знали. Думали иначе. Нас обманули" и тд.


Вы знаете, уважаемый прабху, обычно запугивают других те, кто весьма запуган сам. Такая, знаете ли, попытка трансляции своего внутреннего состояния на внешние объекты. 
И это все от неуверенности: в своем знании, в своем положении: вообщем во всем "своем". А это в свою очередь обратная сторона самоуверенности. Которая в свою очередь основывается на преобладании бессвязной теории при отсутствии устоявшейся практики.
Заметьте - я не ставлю именно Вам диагноз, я просто говорю "так обычно бывает". 
Лечится все это обычно именно садху-сангой и реальной практикой. На харинаме кстати или на уличном распространении книг давно были? 
Тогда и с понятиями и терминами гораздо проще будет разобраться, потому что будет реальный опыт. И настоящую садху-сангу кстати легко отличить именно по этому признаку - по энтузиазму в формах бхакти и по пониманию и структурированию теории. 

И вот еще что, милый юноша, настоящий мужчина, кем Вы видимо себя позиционируете, нацепив на шею муляж какого-то огнестрельного оружия на фотографии, никогда не будет ни спорить с женщиной, ни тем более запугивать ее. Вот это то как раз адхарма в чистом виде, и вот именно за подобное и можно вполне себе дать развернутые и влажные разъяснения у Яма Раджа.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> писать нужно понятнее


«Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.02.74 Вриндаван

«указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13

« ученик должен быть готов отбросить все личные интересы и посвятить жизнь исполнению воли духовного учителя » - ШБ 4.28.50 ком.

« Так же как человек не может отделять свою жизнь от тела, ученик не может отделить приказ духовного учителя от своей жизни.» - ШБ 3.24.13 ком

«Приказ духовного учителя — это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным.»  - Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади лила 12.10.

« …такого человека следует считать мертвым, хотя он и дышит.» — ШБ 3.23.56

« ...[такой человек] не имеет права становиться духовным учителем, мужем, отцом, матерью или полубогом, которому поклоняются простые смертные.» —ШБ 5.5.18

« Если человек не повинуется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом состоянии. Он не может являться шикша-гуру или кем-либо ещё. С ним покончено, немедленно.» - Лекция 04.07.74

« Те, кто не следует авторитетным наставлениям, попросту создают беспокойства.» - Лекция 22.06.1972.

«если в нашем Обществе есть какие-либо недостатки, то это лишь признак того, что игнорируются указания Духовного Учителя» - Письмо Карандхаре 10.02.72 Мельбурн

«Если бы вы сформировали варнашраму, то тогда общество было бы в порядке. Но вы не следуете наставлению Кришны. Вместо этого вы выдумываете свои чертовы идеи» - Прогулка 16.10.75 Йоханнесбург

«В нашем Обществе сознания Кришны мы получаем достаточно денег, но никто из нас не должен думать, что эти деньги принадлежат нам; они принадлежат Верховной Личности Бога, и их следует в равной мере распределять между теми, кто трудится, преданными.» — ШБ 8.1.10 ком

« Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь. - прогулка 03.02.75

« Если вы не следуете правилам и предписаниям данным авторитетом, то какой смысл вступать в это сообщество?» - Лекция ШБ и беседа 28.06.74

« Послушание – первый признак дисциплины. Если нет послушания представителю Кришны, – то убирайтесь сейчас же!» - Беседа 12.12.70

Куда уж понятнее?

----------


## Амира

> Куда уж понятнее?


Вообще то я о вас, а не о Шриле Прабхупаде. Он то как раз понятно писал. Я за ваш личный текст. Обычно когда человек хочет выразить свою мысль он выражает ее в четком, ясном, понятном, недвусмысленном предложении, а потом чтобы подтвердить авторитетность добавляет цитату.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Андрей, вам надо ко мне в группу. Там много единомышленников по соц. устройству. В личке напишу

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Вообще то я о вас, а не о Шриле Прабхупаде. Он то как раз понятно писал.


Из выше приведенных понятно написанных, цитат Прабхупады вы поняли что то?

А из этих наставлений, вы что поняли:

« у нас есть равные права владения собственностью Отца» - Беседа с Лалитой Прасад 02.03.72 Бирмагар

« Если каждый обладает равными правами владеть собственностью отца, то почему кто либо должен иметь больше?» - Беседа 02.03.72 Бирнагар.

«Поскольку все принадлежит Богу, то распределение богатств должно быть равным. ("The equal distribution of wealth—everything belongs to God.")» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.

«Если кто либо посягает на доли остальных (if one interferes with the allotments of others), то он является вором.» - ШБ 8.1.10 ком 

« Блага должны распределяться равно по потребностям каждого.» - Беседа 31.05.74. Женева

« мы являемся коммуной, мы должны всё распределять по потребностям каждого » - Прогулка 27.05.74 Рим

«Isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1). Мы должны сделать все собственностью Бога, а не чей то частной собственностью. И мы можем использовать доступные природные ресурсы . Предположим, есть железный рудник. Каждый может брать из него, столько сколько ему требуется. Но если кто-то сделает железную шахту своей частной собственностью, тогда согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам он становится вором. Он становится вором, и он подвергается наказанию »- Лекция 17.08.66 Нью-Йорк

« Частная собственность незаконна («unlawfully to create a personal property» )» - 1956 Обратно к Богу. 3.09 Hope Against Hope.

« Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1). Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. ("nothing is private property. That is our philosophy. isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1)").» - Беседа 22.05.75 Мельбурн.

«Ваше посягательство на собственность Бога незаконно» - Беседа 11.01.77 Аллахабад

« Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности.( Everything belongs to God. No private proprietorship.)» - Письмо Харикеше 28.10.76 Вриндаван.

«На каком основании вы наслаждаетесь собственностью Кришны? Это аморально. И поэтому вы будете наказаны.» - Беседа 11.01.77 Аллахабад

«Господь Рамачандра сказал Раване: Ты самый мерзкий из людоедов. Ты подобен их испражнениям. Ты похож на собаку, ибо собака ворует из кухни еду, пока хозяин отлучился. Так и ты похитил Мою жену Ситадеви, когда Меня не было рядом. За это Я покараю тебя, как Ямараджа карает грешников. Ты — бессовестный грешник, поэтому сегодня Я, чьи усилия никогда не бывают бесплодны, непременно накажу тебя» - ШБ 9.10.22 ком.

«Ма грдхах касйа свид дханам - не трожь чужую собственность. Такова инструкция Ишопанишад» - Лекция Шб 17.08.68 Монреаль

«любой, кто берет собственность Бога и утверждает, будто она принадлежит ему, является вором» - Молитвы царицы кунти 9

« Приговор ворам - смертная казнь» - Ману Самхита 8.34

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Бхакти не зависит ни от чего. 
Не только от варанашрамы не зависит. 
Вообще ни от чего.

----------


## Амира

> Из выше приведенных понятно написанных, цитат Прабхупады вы поняли что то?
> 
> А из этих наставлений, вы что поняли:


Из общения с вами я поняла только одно, что вы не хотите кому-то что-либо дать, поэтому вас и не волнует поймут ли другие то что вы пишете, вы пришли обвинять, а значит используете полученное от Шрилы Прабхупады знание не по назначению и являетесь вором и эти цитаты можно применить к вам.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Бхакти не зависит ни от чего. 
> Не только от варанашрамы не зависит. 
> Вообще ни от чего.


Ну да. Бхакти зависит только от бхакти: http://www.harmonist.today/blog/bhak...olko-ot-bhakti
А все остальное может помочь. В умелых руках разумеется.
И с Божье помощью.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> «Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.02.74 Вриндаван


В фолио этого нет. 
Какими вы пользуетесь источниками, с каких сайтов копируете?

----------


## Амира

Вот тут разбирается тот же вопрос https://acyutapriyadas.com/krishna-z...myi-ot-bhakti/

БХАКТИВИНОДА ТХАКУР — ШРИ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ ШИКШАМРИТА

Таким образом, хотя заповеди варнашрама-дхармы связаны с затратами сил и времени, их нужно выполнять, поскольку они помогают развитию бхакти[3_4_5]. По мере развития в человеке бхакти предписанная варнашрамой деятельность будет отнимать у него все меньше и меньше времени, превращаясь в преданное служение. Вначале для этого нужно тщательно практиковать пять форм преданного служения, рекомендованных Господом Чайтаньей, и одновременно с этим добросовестно выполнять предписания варнашрамы. Затем следует постепенно отказаться от тех обязанностей, которые противоречат принципам бхакти. В конце концов обязанности в системе варнашрамы, освященные преданным служением, станут вспомогательным по отношению к садхана-бхакти средством. Так можно избежать противоречия между обязанностями в рамках варнашрамы и практикой бхакти. Благодаря очищающей силе бхакти грань между шудройи брахманом стирается. Шудра, достигший просветления благодаря служению Богу и преданным, поднимается на один уровень с безгрешным брахманом. Святое вайшнавское братство изменит жизнь четырех сословий настолько, что весь мир превратится в Вайкунтху. Устранив препятствия, основанные на отождествлении себя с телом, можно действительно достичь всеобщего равенства[3_4_6].

Подобно тому как на смену атеистическим моральным принципам приходят теистические моральные принципы варнашрама-дхармы, теистические моральные принципы варнашрамы, в свою очередь, преобразуются в вайдхи-бхакти, избавляясь тем самым от всех несовершенств. В варнашрама-дхарме поклонение Господу представляет собой лишь один из многих ритуалов. Но когда варнашрама-дхарма становится частью вайдхи-бхакти, поклонение Господу начинает играть главную роль по отношению к другим предписаниям. Хотя, на первый взгляд, это изменение несущественно, оно полностью преображает жизнь человека, когда его вера становится стойкой. *Следовательно, между образом жизни приверженца варнашрамы и образом жизни вайдхи-бхакты существует огромная разница*.

Священные писания гласят, что преданным служением способен заниматься любой[3_4_7]. Поскольку преданность Богу извечно присуща душе, этому ее качеству необходимо уделять особое внимание. Таким образом, преданное служение открыто для представителей всех четырех варн и четырех ашрамов. Разумеется, люди, не принадлежащие ни к одному из сословий, тоже имеют право служить Богу, но возможностей у них для этого меньше. Поскольку происхождение, круг общения, образ действий и сама натура таких людей оставляют желать лучшего, они, как правило, имеют очень сильные материальные привязанности и ведут животный образ жизни. Заботясь лишь о том, как бы набить собственный желудок, они поступают очень эгоистично, жестоко и безнравственно. Черствость сердца мешает им по достоинству оценить бхакти[3_4_8]. *Тем не менее, люди, не принадлежащие к обществу варнашрамы, могут заниматься преданным служением. Свидетельство тому – Харидас Тхакур*, спасенный Нарадой охотник, а также Иисус и апостол Павел. Однако даже из этих примеров видно, что многочисленные трудности, с которыми подобные люди сталкиваются, встав на путь бхакти, могут привести к преждевременной смерти.

Право преданно служить Богу имеют все люди, однако те из них, кто соблюдает заповеди варнашрамы, находятся в гораздо лучшем положении, чем все остальные. *Несмотря на это преимущество, многие приверженцы варнашрама-дхармы не проявляют желания приобщиться к бхакти*[3_4_9]. Дело в том, что человеческая жизнь представляет собой лестницу к совершенству. Люди, стоящие вне четырех сословий и укладов жизни, находятся на первой, низшей, ступени; моралисты, отрицающие существование Бога, – на второй; моралисты, верующие в Бога, – на третьей; вайдхи-бхактызанимают четвертую, а рагануга-бхакты – пятую. Душе свойственно подниматься с одной ступени на другую, но она не должна делать это преждевременно или же слишком быстро. Переходить на следующую ступень можно, только прочно закрепившись на предыдущей. Вот почему говорится, что на каждой ступени нужно как следует обосноваться. Однако когда человек готов подняться выше, он должен без колебаний оставить привязанности к предыдущему уровню. Склонность подолгу оставаться на одном уровне называется ниямаграхой, приверженностью к предписаниям, которые уже изжили себя. Из-за этой склонности аморальные люди не испытывают должного почтения к сторонникам атеистических моральных принципов, сторонники атеистических моральных принципов – к последователям псевдотеистических моральных принципов, последователи псевдотеистических моральных принципов – к моралистам, верующим в Бога, верующие в Бога моралисты – к вайдхи-бхактам, а последние зачастую не проявляют особого интереса к рагатмика-бхакти. Это объясняет, почему приверженцы варнашрамы нередко пренебрегают вайдхи-бхакти[3_4_10]. Такое отношение никоим образом не преумаляет значение преданного служения, а лишь свидетельствует о неудачливости людей, которых не интересует их собственное духовное развитие. Достигшие вершин духовной жизни испытывают естественное сострадание к тем, кто находится на более низком духовном уровне. Но последние смогут обрести желание подняться на более высокий уровень, только если им выпадет особая удача.

*Когда сознание приверженца варнашрамы возвышается до понимания преданного служения, он встает на стезю бхакти, но до тех пор вся его деятельность считается кармой.*Карма не является неотъемлемой частью, илиангой, преданного служения. Преданное служение – это высшая ступень кармы, которая называется уже не кармой, а бхакти. Тот, кто развивает в себе истинную веру в Бога, выходит за рамки кармы. Ритуалы, совершаемые на восходе солнца, в полдень и на закате, относятся к деятельности, предписанной законами морали. Подобные ритуалы не имеют никакого отношения к преданному служению, основанному на вере в Бога. Обретя веру в Бога, человек посвящает Ему всю свою деятельность, причем значение, которое он придает этой деятельности, зависит от того, насколько она способствует развитию бхакти. Например, если вечером вайшнав слушает проповедь о преданном служении, он не станет прерываться, чтобы совершить предписанные для этого времени суток ритуалы, ибо вайшнав знает, что у него нет необходимости отказываться от того, что само по себе является сутью вечерних ритуалов.

Подобно карме, гьяна и вайрагья тоже не являются неотъемлемой частью бхакти, ибо они ожесточают сердце, что противоречит самому принципу преданного служения. Однако гьяна и вайрагья могут помочь в духовной практике тому, кто еще не встал на путь бхакти. Иногда они также бывают полезны на начальных этапах преданного служения[3_4_11].


Из книги  Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита. Бхактивинода Тхакур

*По словам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, те, чьи материальные привязанности очень сильны, должны следовать правилам варнашрамы, чтобы таким образом постепенно обрести преданность Кришне. Однако если человек строго придерживается принципов варнашрамы, но не ставит своей целью преданное служение Кришне, то он окажется в аду, несмотря на то, что выполняет предписанные обязанности.* Более подробно садхана-бхакти будет описана в третьей главе. Заметим лишь, что в неоскверненном виде вайдхи садхана-бхакти (преданное служение, регламентированное правилами священных писаний) позволяет достичь премы. Любовь к Богу является вечной неотъемлемой дхармой дживы и одновременно истинной целью ее жизни, то есть тем, к чему джива должна стремиться. Но почему же мы тогда говорим о достижении любви к Богу, если она и так всегда присуща дживе ?

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал об этом так: «Дорогой Санатана, услышь о регулирующих принципах преданного служения (садхана-бхакти), с помощью которых можно достичь высшего совершенства и обрести величайшее сокровище любви к Богу. Слушание, повторение, памятование и другие духовные методы являются главным признаком преданного служения. А его вторичным признаком является способность пробуждать любовь к Богу. Чистая любовь к Кришне не привносится извне – она вечно царит в сердце живого существа. Когда благодаря слушанию и повторению сердце живого существа очищается, душа естественным образом пробуждается ото сна» («Чайтанья-чаритамрита». Мадхья. 22.104–22.107).

----------


## Андрей Донской

> В фолио этого нет. 
> Какими вы пользуетесь источниками, с каких сайтов копируете?


So everywhere, in each center, this system should be introduced, and there must be practical application of the Varnasrama.
740312 - Morning Walk - Vrndavana

https://vanisource.org/wiki/740312_-...|center|system

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Вот тут разбирается тот же вопрос https://acyutapriyadas.com/krishna-z...myi-ot-bhakti/
> 
> БХАКТИВИНОДА ТХАКУР — ШРИ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ ШИКШАМРИТА





> Ну да. Бхакти зависит только от бхакти: http://www.harmonist.today/blog/bhak...olko-ot-bhakti


«Каждый ачария дает какие то особенные вещи. Предыдущий ачария дал что то, и следующий ачария дает нечто большее. (…) Таким образом каждый ачария дает дополнительный подъем.» - Лекция 14.06.70 Лос Анджелес.

«Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. (...) Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей. - Лекция ШБ 8.12.73 Лос-Анджелес

«Чтобы постичь смысл этого учения, необходимо обратиться к духовному учителю, действующему звену цепи ученической преемственности» ШБ 2.9.7 ком.

«Весь бхакти марг зависит от милости Господа» - Лекция ШБ 08.12.73 Лос Анджелес

«Все живые существа предназначены для удовлетворения Верховного Господа посредством исполнения соответствующих обязанностей (сва-карма там абхйарчйа)» - ШБ 4.21.27

«Хари-тошанам» означает удовлетворять Верховного Господа, Хари. Это совершенство. Неважно, что вы делаете [в рамках] Варнашрама-вибхагаши. Прежде всего, слова «что бы вы ни делали» не означают, что вы можете делать какую угодно ерунду, и это будет принято. Нет. Варнашрама-вибхагашах. Согласно ведической цивилизации, существует подразделения варн: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры. Поэтому действия должны совершаться в соответствии с предписанием варнашрамы» - Лекция БГ 31.07.73 Лондон

« Нет иного пути должным образом удовлетворить Его, кроме следования принципам варнашрама-дхармы» - Беседа 30.07.73 Лондон

« Зная об этом преданные исполняют свои профессиональные обязанности и это называется бхакти-йогой» ЧЧ Мадхья 8.57 ком.

« Для того, чтобы стать вайшнавами необходимо установить Варнашрама-дхарму. Стать вайшнавом не так просто. Поэтому это должно быть сделано.» — Беседа 14.02.1977, Майапур

«Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.03.74 Вриндаван

«указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13

« Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь. - прогулка 03.02.75

« Если человек не повинуется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом состоянии. Он не может являться шикша-гуру или кем-либо ещё. С ним покончено, немедленно.» - Лекция 04.07.74

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> https://vanisource.org/wiki/740312_-...|center|system
> 
> 
> Prabhup?da: No. According to our present calculated, about 180 maunds. So there should be 120 maund excess of grain. Instead of excess, they want ten thousand rupees for maintenance. This is... This management is going on. These things were not discussed in GBC? So what kind of discussion was there? Simply talking? No practical? And the estimate of budget was presented for ten thousand rupees per month. And... And when it was scrutinizingly studied, immediately it came down to six thousand. So what kind of budget? So management should be in that way, that nobody is sitting idly. Automatically he'll fall sick. Sickness means idleness. Or excess eating, sleeping. No excess, no less. Yukt?h?ra-vih?rasya yogo bhavati siddha (BG 6.17). Yukta. Yukta means actually what you need. (aside : ) Hare K???a. *So everywhere, in each center, this system should be introduced, and there must be practical application of the var???rama.* At the same time, this program of devotional service. Then it will go on very nicely.


Ну и? Ведь совсем другое Шрила Прабхупада сказал: что в каждом центре менеджмент должен быть таким, чтобы никто не сидел без дела, надо делать все необходимое практическое для этого центра - и вот *такая система* должна быть введена и стать практическим воплощением варнашрамы. 

И это март, а не февраль, как вы написали. 

Сами-то английским не очень владеете.
Вынуждены кому-то слепо доверять, кто там  у вас слово "варнашрама" в скобках добавил, это отсебятина,  а не перевод.
И это только одну первую строчку взяла, что там в остальных цитатах, представляю. 

 В вашем случае практическое применение варнашрамы означает загрузить вас так практическими делами по службе, чтобы было неповадно отвлекаться на темы, до серьезного обсуждения которых вы еще не доросли.

И смените тон, разговаривая с матаджи, которые много старше вас по опыту и статусу. Ваш стиль очень глупо выглядит.
Юношей отправляют в армию, чтобы они там поумнели, надеюсь, до вас дойдет эта фраза.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Дорогие Амира и Гаятри, я очень счастлива, что на форуме есть такие разумные преданные, 
как вы, которые совершенно верно понимают и транслируют послание Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Только научитесь быстрее определять, кто перед вами, и лучше отвечать коротко, 
а время тратить на Кришна-катху, оставляя споры - спорщикам, а обучение прабху - (???)... 
по сути, их надо прямиком к их гуру, в приказном порядке, 
иначе все это выглядит как сплошной юмор.  

Смеяться можно без остановки, особенно с вами... 
Поскольку все разумные прабху, следуя наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, 
реальными делами заняты. 

Я уже спрошу в стиле Бхактивиноды Тхакура: когда же здесь настанет то время Кришна-катхи )

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Ну и? Ведь совсем другое Шрила Прабхупада сказал: что в каждом центре менеджмент должен быть таким, чтобы никто не сидел без дела, надо делать все необходимое практическое для этого центра - и вот *такая система* должна быть введена и стать практическим воплощением варнашрамы. Сами-то английским не очень владеете.
> Вынуждены кому-то слепо доверять, кто там  у вас слово "варнашрама" в скобках добавил, это отсебятина,  а не перевод.
> И это только одну первую строчку взяла, что там в остальных цитатах, представляю.  В вашем случае практическое применение варнашрамы означает загрузить вас так практическими делами по службе, чтобы было неповадно отвлекаться на темы, до серьезного обсуждения которых вы еще не доросли.


Это смешно. Вы прогулку то почитайте, или послушайте, она целиком посвящена введению системы варнашрамы в каждом центре Исккон. В самом первой же реплике Прабхупада дает наставление ввести институт варнашрамы в каждом центре, а потом просто несколько раз дублирует уже сказанное в самом начале : "The varnasrama college has to be established immediately. Everywhere, wherever we have got our center, a varnasrama college should be established to train four divisions: one class, brahmana; one class, ksatriya; one class, vaisya; and one class, sudra. (...) So in our Society, this division should be there(...) everywhere, in each center, this system should be introduced, and there must be practical application of the varnasrama(...) for management, this division must be there. Otherwise it will be mismanagement.(...) he should work in different position for management."

(Перевод: " Колледж варнашрамы должен быть установлен немедленно. Повсюду в каждом нашем центре должен быть установлен колледж варнашрамы для обучения четырех подразделений : один класс брахманов, один класс кшатриев, один класс вайшь, один класс шудр (...) В нашем Обществе должны быть эти подразделения. (...) Повсюду в каждом нашем центре должна быть введена эта система, и в них должно быть практическое применение принципов варнашрамы. (...) Для менеджмента должны быть эти подразделения. Иначе будет дезорганизация.(...) Для менеджмента трудовая деятельность человека должна осуществляться в различных подразделениях.")




> и смените тон, разговаривая с матаджи, которые много старше


Во первых мой тон выдержан и корректен, а во вторых :

«Человек становится великим не благодаря возрасту, сединам, богатству и друзьям — мудрецы говорят: великим считается тот, кто глубоко постиг учение Вед. Седая голова не делает человека мудрым и знающим, однако, даже если человек юн, но обладает знанием Вед, даже полубоги почитают его как знающего мудреца.» - Ману Самхита 2.154,156




> матаджи, которые много старше вас по опыту и статусу.


По опыту чего? Преступления закона Бога, данных Ачарией:

« Частная собственность незаконна («unlawfully to create a personal property» )» - 1956 Обратно к Богу. 3.09 Hope Against Hope.

« Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности.( Everything belongs to God. No private proprietorship.)» - Письмо Харикеше 28.10.76 Вриндаван.

« Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1). Никакой частной собственности. ("nothing is private property. That is our philosophy. isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1)").» - Беседа 22.05.75 Мельбурн.

По какому статусу? По статусу преступников:

«Вы пришли сюда, посягнув на чужую собственность. Таким образом изначально вы воры»- Лекция 26.06.68 Монреаль.

« Со дней отцов ваших вы отступили от уставов Моих и не соблюдаете их; (…)  Можно ли человеку обкрадывать Бога? А вы обкрадываете Меня.» - Ветхий Завет, Малахия 3:1-3,7,8

« То чем мы владеем, так называемая собственность, это не законно» - Беседа 13.08.72 Лондон

« если кто-то сделает [например]железную шахту своей частной собственностью, тогда согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам он становится вором. Он становится вором, и он подвергается наказанию.»- Лекция 17.08.66 Нью-Йорк

« это проклятие, исходящее на лицо всей земли; ибо всякий, кто крадет, будет истреблен» - Ветхий Завет, Захария 5:3

« тот, кто не знает кому принадлежит собственность, и кто глупо заявляет права « это моя собственность является мудхой» - Лекция БГ 22.11.72 Хадырабад.

« Каждого, кто присваивает себе имущество Кришны, мы рассматриваем как убийцу» - Письмо Раяраме 19.11.68 Лос Анджелес.

«Ведь имущество – одна из основ жизни.» - Коран 4:5

« Те, кто бросает вызов Кришне, кто хочет конкурировать с Кришной, кто хочет владеть собственностью Кришны, являются демонами. Все они враги Кришны, и они должны быть убиты.» — Лекция 05.08.73 Лондон.

«Демоны уверены, что их собственность принадлежит им» - ШБ 3.18.11 ком.

«Такие асуры, отрицающие самореализацию и знание ишавасьи, глобальное право собственности Господа, попадают в самые мрачные области.» - Ишо 3 ком.

«Их, исполненных ненависти и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я всегда низвергаю в океан материального существования, в разные демонические формы жизни.» — Бг 16.19

«Проклятием вы прокляты, потому что вы — весь народ — обкрадываете Меня.» - Ветхий Завет, Малахия 3:9

Спасибо мне такой опыт и статус не нужен, я предпочитаю быть на стороне армии коммунистов Кришны.




> Юношей отправляют в армию, чтобы они там поумнели, надеюсь, до вас дойдет эта фраза.


Юношей отправляют в армию для того, чтобы они могли уничтожать воров, убийц и врагов.

« Достаньте какое то количество винтовок, и пусть сколько то парней тренируются как кшатрии» - Письмо Киртанананде 14.06.73.Маяпур

« Кшатриев надо учить воевать. Для них должна быть военная подготовка. Их надо учить убивать.» - Прогулка 14.03.74. Вриндаван.

«Немедленно приобретите винтовки, и как минимум 10,12 человек должны пройти [боевую] подготовку» - Письмо Киртананаде 22.06.73

«Необходимо обучать [кшатриев] навыкам ведения боевых действий. Потому что будет война.» -  Беседа 04.07.75 Чикаго

« Будет война между существующими сейчас двумя группами , коммунистами и анти- коммунистами.» - Беседа 15.08.71 Лондон.

«Прабхупада: Это Курукшетра битва.
Рамешвара: Значит, этот конфликт состоится ?
Прабхупада: Поддержите Махараджа Юдхиштхиру и убейте Дурьодхану. Это Курукшетра.(...) Противостояние уже идет. Пока что это психологическая война, но затем мы будем воевать по настоящему. И мы обязаны принять участие в этой войне» - Беседа 21.01.77 Бхуванешвар

«Анти-коммунисты будут уничтожены. Коммунисты победят.» - Беседа 15.08.71 Лондон.

«Стань коммунистом» - письмо Дваракеше 18.01.76.

« Мы коммунисты. Коммунисты Кришны.»  -  Прогулка 18.06.75 Гонолулу.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Не мое конечно дело, но на мой предвзятый взгляд, Вы явно позволяете себе лишнее:




> Во первых мой тон выдержан и корректен, а во вторых :
> «Человек становится великим не благодаря возрасту, сединам, богатству и друзьям — мудрецы говорят: великим считается тот, кто глубоко постиг учение Вед. Седая голова не делает человека мудрым и знающим, однако, даже если человек юн, но обладает знанием Вед, даже полубоги почитают его как знающего мудреца.»
> 
> По опыту чего? Преступления закона Бога:
> 
> По какому статусу? По статусу преступников:
> 
> Спасибо мне такой опыт и статус не нужен, я предпочитаю быть на стороне армии коммунистов Кришны.
> Юношей отправляют в армию для того, чтобы они могли уничтожать воров, убийц и врагов


Так к слову, юноша: антикультисты разного рода очень любят собирать подобные пламенные фразы от адептов различных сект, то есть это ... различных религиозных объединений, а потом используют данные фразы в разного рода процессах по признанию экстремистскими каких-то религиозных книг, или даже целых религиозных групп.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Не мое конечно дело, но на мой предвзятый взгляд, Вы явно позволяете себе лишнее:
> Так к слову, юноша: антикультисты разного рода очень любят собирать подобные пламенные фразы от адептов различных сект, то есть это ... различных религиозных объединений, а потом используют данные фразы в разного рода процессах по признанию экстремистскими каких-то религиозных книг, или даже целых религиозных групп.


И что теперь, из за этого киртан, то есть дословное повторение сказанного ачарией, и причем находящегося в открытом доступе, вы называете лишним? Вы пришли в армию Шри Чайтаньи, с установленными в ней Прабхупадой принципами и задачами, и придумываете собственные методы того как решить проблемы в мире, предлагая в качестве них говорить нечто другое нежели чем шастру, или обрезать шастру, а так же делать нечто другое, нежели то, что предписано шастрой, или не делать что либо из того, что предписано шастрой? Существование антикультистов и связанных с ними проблем это не результат проповеди наставлений Прабхупады и следования им, это как раз есть прямой результат незнания, нераспространения и  нарушения наставлений Прабхупады, и это подтверждается как дедуктивной логикой, так и Его собственными словами: 

«если в нашем Обществе есть какие-либо недостатки, то это лишь признак того, что игнорируются указания Духовного Учителя» - Письмо Карандхаре 10.02.72 Мельбурн

«Если бы вы сформировали варнашраму, то тогда общество было бы в порядке. Но вы не следуете наставлению Кришны. Вместо этого вы выдумываете свои чертовы идеи» - Прогулка 16.10.75 Йоханнесбург

А если вам непонятна логика, как нарушение наставлений ачарии связанно с существованием проблем, в частности проблемы антикультистов и депрограматоров, то почитайте или послушайте например беседу от 19.02.77 в Маяпуре, беседу от 25.02.77 Маяпур, прогулку от 21.01.76 Маяпур, хотя лучше не стоит, поверьте. Лучше просто поразмышляйте над логическим определением бытия, как отрицания небытия, и над определением отрицания небытия, как отрицания (как трансформации) причин небытия.   

И Вы абсолютно верно подметили, что ваш взгляд является предвзятым, о потому излагать его есть праджалпа и спекуляции.
Судить грешников за их воровство имущества Бога и доносить последствия такого воровства и есть миссия каждого члена Исккон:

"Наше дело - указывать, кто не является садху." - прогулка 10.04.74 Бомбей.

«В духовных вопросах принято говорить прямо и откровенно. Компромисс здесь неуместен. Мы говорим: «Если вы не имеете сознания Кришны, вы — негодяй. Вы можете быть кем угодно, даже президентом. Если у вас нет сознания Кршны, вы — негодяй». Мы не идем на компромисс»- Лекция ШБ 31.12.73 Лос-Анджелес

"Там, где необходима жестокая правда, компромиссы и лесть совершенно бесполезны." - Совершенство йоги», гл 4

 « Истину следует говорить прямо в глаза, чтобы люди знали, каково действительное положение вещей. Тот, кто предупреждает других: «Этот человек — вор», — говорит правду. Без сомнений и колебаний нужно говорить людям даже неприятную правду. обладать правдивостью — значит излагать факты как они есть, ради блага других людей. Таково определение правдивости» - БГ 10.4-5 ком.

«[в проповеди] ПРИХОДИТСЯ СУДИТЬ других » - Письмо [кому - имя не указывается]  17.12.72 

«когда дети Всевышнего, погрязшие в невежестве, занимаются воровством, долг каждого человека, хорошо знающего "Бхагавад-гиту", - распространять это высшее знание среди всех живых существ.» - Раджа Видья 7 глава.

« вот совершенное знание, что Isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1). Мы должны сделать все собственностью Бога, а не чей то частной собственностью. И мы можем использовать доступные природные ресурсы . Предположим, есть железный рудник. Каждый может брать из него, столько сколько ему требуется. Но если кто-то сделает железную шахту своей частной собственностью, тогда согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам он становится вором. Он становится вором, и он подвергается наказанию, потому что это собственность Бога.(...) Теперь, предположим, если я скажу: «О, я не знаю этого закона. Поэтому я накопил так много вещей, находящихся под моим контролем», о, это не значит, что вы не будете наказаны. Вы будете наказаны. Вы будете наказаны. Это знание, которое нам нужно знать. И людям современной эпохи не хватает этого знания.
ПОЭТОМУ нам требуются сотни и тысячи духовных учителей, которые поняли ЭТУ науку, чтобы проповедовать во всем мире. Это проблема. Поэтому мы создали это общество, и мы, мы приглашаем всех искренних душ присоединится к нашему обществу, стать духовным учителем и проповедовать ЭТУ науку во всем мире. Существует большая необходимость ЭТОГО знания. »- Лекция 17.08.66 Нью-Йорк

« В этом наша миссия. Ишавасьям идам сарвам. Мы должны научить людей тому, что « Всё принадлежит Кришне. Почему вы бессмысленно присваиваете это? Вы воры. Почему вы заявляете права на собственность Кришны?» -Лекция ШБ 11.11.74 Бомбей.

 "Правду следует говорить прямо и открыто, так, чтобы другие могли понять, каковы же факты на самом деле. Если человек вор, и людей предупреждают, что он вор, то это и есть правдивость. Хотя иногда правда неприятна, но человек не должен воздерживаться от того, чтобы сказать её. Правдивость требует, чтобы для пользы других факты представлялись так, как они есть. Таково определение правдивости." БГ 10 4-5ком 

«Мы не льстим людям и не потакаем их капризам. Мы проповедуем на основе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-Гиты» и представляем их такими, как они есть, без искажений. Такова наша позиция. ».- Лекции ШБ 27.09.74 Калькутта.

" Мудрому человеку не следует находиться среди тех, кто творит беззаконие. Если же, оказавшись в таком обществе, он не возвышает свой голос в защиту истины, говорит неправду или притворяется, что не видит беззакония, он навлекает на себя тяжкий грех." - ШБ 10.44.10 

Я кого то оклеветал? Назвал вором честного порядочного коммуниста Кришны, фактически или юридически не обладающего частной собственностью, и в частности материальным телом, направляя его целиком на исполнение ВСЕХ распоряжений истинного собственника?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> И что теперь, из за этого киртан, то есть дословное повторение сказанного ачарией, и причем находящегося в открытом доступе, вы называете лишним?


Я называю лишним всего лишь оскорбительный тон.
Мне вообщем-то все равно - Вы меня Вашим тоном не заденете, но вот для Вас оскорбительное умонастроение может быть весьма опасным. 
И если уж Вы тут с кем-то сражаетесь за истину, то поимейте в виду, что эту самую истину необходимо доносить так, чтобы ее захотелось принять.
И это называется "искусством проповеди". И дай Бог чтобы Вам когда нибудь довелось овладеть этим искусством.

Простите, но для Вашего же блага, я из беседы именно с Вами выхожу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, незачем разговаривать с теми, с кем не стали бы говорить в реале.
Видите, насколько полезно наличие аватарок. 
Пусть таких учат их гуру и командиры. 

Мало ли у кого возникнет здесь желание поговорить.
Даже если аватарка просто отражает менталитет, то и тогда незачем тратить драгоценное время. 
Здесь есть кому таких успокаивать, из прабху. 

Можно просто посигналить, и пусть модерация разбирается, это их прямой долг.  

Молчание не означает неспособность ответить, оно означает разборчивость в общении.
Посмеялись, и ладно ))

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Только научитесь быстрее определять, кто перед вами, и лучше отвечать коротко, 
> а время тратить на Кришна-катху, оставляя споры - спорщикам, а обучение прабху - (???)... 
> по сути, их надо прямиком к их гуру, в приказном порядке


Думаю, что Вы правы.
Мы похоже несколько увлеклись мягким увещеванием, которое видимо было неверно понято.







> Я уже спрошу в стиле Бхактивиноды Тхакура: когда же здесь настанет то время Кришна-катхи )


Наверное тогда, когда ни в чем ином кроме Кришна-катхи мы не будем находить ни иного вкуса, ни иного смысла для обсуждений.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы похоже несколько увлеклись мягким увещеванием, которое видимо было неверно понято.


У прабху развитие интеллектуальных структур завершается годам к 24. 
Мало того, им противопоказано обучение от матаджи.  
Они не воспримут половину того, что матаджи скажут, а оставшееся поймут неправильно. 
В особенности таких не надо просить что-либо "разъяснить"... будет понято так, что неразумная матаджи спрашивает. 
Поэтому надо просто четко дать команду, куда пойти - к гуру. 
Гуру должны им элементарные вещи объяснять, что надо быть не просто гипотетическим "защитником",
а в первую очередь понимать, кого их готовят защищать-то. 
А тут еще и перенос с физического плана на духовный, якобы "защитник Истины". 
А по сути, возмутитель спокойствия. Разве настоящие защитники так себя ведут? 
Нет, они обучаются уму-разуму сначала, обращаются к гуру для этого. 




> мы не будем находить ни иного вкуса,  ни иного смысла для обсуждений


Это интересно проанализировать... и в чем же здесь был вкус? 
Может быть, поупражняться в остроумии? 
Но это же есть и в духовном мире (!), поэтому простительно. 
Надо просто искать достойных оппонентов своего статуса, 
иначе получается.......  немилосердно ))) 
Конечно, Кришна - высший объект наших устремлений и потребностей, 
но ведь и сообщество его дорогих бхакт отражает Его качества   :smilies:

----------


## Амира

Все правильно, с этом человеком говорить не о чем. Он материалист. Не понимает смысла Вед и вместе с тем приводит цитату согласно которой он думает что он великий человек. Отрицает авторитет Господа Чайтаньи и Бхактивинода Тхакура, и вместе с тем хочет сказать нам что мы не правильно распоряжаемся своей собственностью, в частности материальным телом, потому что не служим Кришне. А когда мы пытаемся показать ему в чем состоит служение Кришне он переключается на цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады и доказывает нам, что истинное служение - это материальная деятельность.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> если уж Вы тут с кем-то сражаетесь за истину, то поимейте в виду, что эту самую истину необходимо доносить так, чтобы ее захотелось принять.И это называется "искусством проповеди". И дай Бог чтобы Вам когда нибудь довелось овладеть этим искусством.Простите, но для Вашего же блага, я из беседы именно с Вами выхожу.


В беседу со мной вам изначально вступать не следовало до тех пор, пока все ваши доводы и выводы не приняли бы авторитетную форму цитат Прабхупады, или как минимум форму дедуктивных выводов и предпосылок. А что касается "искусства проповеди", то детских духовных психологов и педиатров хватает и без меня,  и я искренне восхищаюсь их мастерством, если конечно они осознанно действуют в таком качестве, а не являются банальными невеждами, ведущих других слепых невежд в пропасть. Помимо психологов и педиатров в любом обществе естественным образом должны существовать хирурги и полицейские, в задачи которых не входит уважать обусловленность, вместо этого они её отрицают ( трансформируют) как совокупность материальных элементов, и в таких специалистах ( кшатриях и брахманах) Прабхупада видел большой дефицит: 

«Я хочу маленькое вайшнавское государство идеальной варнашрамы. […] Сделайте это немедленно » - Беседа 20.03.77 Маяпур

«Для формирования государства необходимо насилие.» - Прогулка 08.05.75 Пертх

«Если кто либо не следует социальной структуре, он должен быть принужден силой.»  — Прогулка 27.05. 74 Рим.

« Руководители, кшатрии, они заставят : «Вы должны сделать это!»  - Беседа 21.01.77 Бхуванешвар 

«Царство Небесное силою берется» - Евангелие от Матфея 11:12 

«Из всех средств ученые люди всегда рекомендуют для процветания государства переговоры и военную силу» - Ману Самхита 7.109

« Шастра означает книги, переданные [нам] властью. И так же шастрой называют оружие, например меч или винтовку. Правят эти две вещи. У государства есть авторитетные книги закона, и если кто либо не следует книгам закона, тогда следующим словом является винтовка и меч » - Лекция 23.03.69 Гавайи.

« Есть два варианта победы. С помощью логики, рассуждения, образования, вы можете убивать демонические наклонности.» - Лекция ШБ 03.05.73 Лос Анджелес.

« Если же человек не принимает логические аргументы, тогда необходима палка, в логике это называется "Argumentum ad baculum". Если между двумя сторонами есть разногласие и одна из них не принимает логические аргументы, то необходима палка, и это война. Так же как с животным. Животное не может воспринимать логические доводы, вы должны использовать палку, тогда животное согласится. Если собака проникает в комнату, и вы не желая этого скажите : «Собака, не входи», она не услышит, но если вы покажите палку, то она уйдет. Поэтому для собак, для животных необходима палка, и этой палкой является война. Когда логические аргументы не работают, вы должны вступить в войну. Не безрассудно. Вы пытаетесь избежать войны. Но когда другая сторона не соглашается с логикой, тогда необходимо воевать. Это необходимо, потому что не все люди принимают логические доводы. Хорошая цель оправдывает любые средства ( everything is necessary if it is used for good purpose.). Так же как хирургическая операция. Пациент кричит : « не режьте меня, хирург!» Но это необходимо, иначе он не вылечится. Если цель правильная - то война это хорошо.» - Беседа 22.04.1976 Мельбурн

« Это наша обязанность. Пациент не знает как его будут лечить, и когда хирург будет оперировать и вычищать гнойники, пациент может возражать: «О, вы зачищаете мои гнойники» Но это обязанность хирурга - силой зачистить гнойники, и таким образом облегчить [страдания] пациента. И несмотря на то, что пациент может сопротивляться чистке гнойников, они не должны быть сохранены, эти гнойники необходимо зачистить. Это пара упакара, делать добро другим. Пациент возразит: « О, этот негодяй доктор, убивает меня, убивает меня, убивает меня!» «Да, я не убиваю тебя. Я спасаю тебя. Ты можешь обвинять меня как угодно, но я должен выполнить свой долг». Это главное. (…) Мы подобны опытному хирургу, не допускающим никаких компромиссов. [Если хирург будет думать]: « Вы страдаете от фурункула. У вас гнойник. Вы не хотите оперироваться? Ну ладно, [как хотите]» Разве это вылечит [пациента]? Нет, глупец! Пойди возьми нож, режь и дави. [В итоге пациент воскликнет] восторженно: «О, я так рад! Вы просто Бог. Вы просто Бог». В этом наша обязанность - зачистить все гнойники, скопившиеся в результате заражения материальной инфекцией. Это наш долг » - Беседа 21.01.77 Бхуванешвар

«Мои благословения уже даны, Кришна благословляет. Вы должны сражаться» -  Прогулка 09.12.73 Лос Анджелес

« Для верующих сражение – долг.» - Коран 4:102

« Поэтому, о Арджуна, всегда думай обо Мне в образе Кришны и в то же время сражайся, исполняя свой долг.»- Бг. 8.7

« Препояшь Себя по бедру мечом Твоим, Сильный (…) поспеши, воссядь на колесницу ради истины и кротости и правды, и десница Твоя покажет Тебе дивные дела. Остры стрелы Твои, [Сильный], – народы падут пред Тобою» - Псалтирь  44:4-6

----------


## Амира

Очевидно дочитать Бхагавад-гиту до конца вы так и не смогли и прочли только те главы где Кришна говорит Арджуне "Сражайся!". До самого сокровенного знания так и не дошли, при этом  считаете себя Арджуной у которого было мягкое и чистое сердце.
Знание о Боге это еще не понимание Бога. Согласно христиансткой мифологии больше всего знает о Боге Сатана, потому что он был Его ангелом, видел Его и знает о Нем всё. Но бхакти (*любовное* преданное служение) это только положительная деятельность направленная на удовлетворение Кришны и кстати без *материальных примесей*.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Очевидно дочитать Бхагавад-гиту до конца вы так и не смогли и прочли только те главы где Кришна говорит Арджуне "Сражайся!". До самого сокровенного знания так и не дошли


Не напомните, что все таки Арджуна понял из этого самого сокровенного знания, и что стал делать после того, как выслушал всю Бхагавад Гиту? Может он понял вот это:

«Вся Бхагавад-Гита была поведанна только для того, чтобы побудить Арджуну убивать безбожных грешников.» -Прогулка 09.12.73 Лос Анджелес.

« Если ты враг ты должен быть убит. В этом вся философия Бхагават Гиты » - Беседа 04.08.73 Лондон.

«Господу Кришне и Его вечному другу Арджуне не было нужды участвовать в битве на Курукшетре, но они вступили в сражение, желая показать людям, что насилие тоже бывает необходимо в тех случаях, когда исчерпаны все мирные средства. До битвы на Курукшетре Пандавы и даже Сам Господь Кришна приложили все усилия к тому, чтобы избежать войны, но их противники были непреклонны. В таких случаях, чтобы восстановить справедливость, бывает необходимо вступить в бой и сражаться за правое дело. Хотя человеку, развившиму в себе сознание Кришны, ничего не нужно в этом мире, он все равно продолжает трудиться, чтобы своим примером научить людей тому, как следует жить и действовать.» - БГ 3.20 ком.

«Кришна объявил войну грешникам: « Ты должен убить их, Арджуна. Ты должен убить их.» Арджуна отказывался: « О, давай позволим им уйти, ведь они мои братья.» [Но Кришна возразил]: « Нет, не говори ерунды, ты должен убить их.» В этом идея Кришны. В этом идея Бхагавата Гиты» - Лекция БГ 09.12.73 Лос Анджелес

Кстати, если вам так нравится противопоставлять слова предшествующих ачарьев Прабхупаде ( вы не последовательница матаджи Арчи, кстати?) то они не поддерживают вашу интерпретацию их слов: 

« Священные писания ни в коем разе не предписывают верующему избегать насилия и быть пассивным наблюдателем насилия агрессивных неверующих, которое они проявляют по отношению к Вишну и Его преданным. Это неверное понимание учения Верховного Господа Шри Кришна Чайтаньи, согласно которому преданный должен быть смиреннее травинки и терпеливее дерева. Эти качества нужно использовать для поддержки, но не для дезертирства с войны за Истину.» - Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, «Гармонист», 29.113-114, октябрь 1931

----------


## Амира

Я вам и без цитат скажу почему Кришна приходит на Землю: Первое и самое важное пробудить в живых существах любовь к Нему, явив свои необыкновенные игры и вторая менее важная и второстепенная цель, которую даже Кришна Сам лично не выполняет, а выполняет Вишну - это утвердить принципы религии, убить безбожников и помочь праведникам.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Я вам и без цитат скажу


Без цитат мне достаточно мешающих думать и работать лающих собак под окном. Попугай соседский тоже, повторяет всякую чушь весь день за другими, покоя не дает. Пытался научить его цитатами щебетать, чтоб толк был от него, не хочет, хочет без цитат говорить.

«О те, которые уверовали! Избегайте многих предположений, ибо некоторые предположения являются грехом.» - Коран 49.12
« не облекайте ниспосланную Мною Истину для руководства в выдуманную вами ложь.» - Коран 2:42

«Никто не должен приводить свое мнение. Чтобы подкрепить свои слова, мы обязаны цитировать авторитетное свидетельство » - Лекция БГ 30.07.73 Лондон

« в Обществе сознания Кришны не может быть двух мнений.» - ШБ.4.30.8 ком

«Каждый отец, духовный наставник или царь обязан учить своих сыновей, учеников или подданных тому же, чему учу вас Я.» - ШБ 5.5.15

«Если же вы препираетесь о чём-нибудь и возникнет спор между вами, обратитесь к Книге Аллаха и к Сунне Его пророка, чтобы рассудить это дело и выяснить, кто прав.» - Коран 4:59

«Те же, которые не принимают решений в соответствии с тем, что ниспослал Аллах, являются неверующими.  - Коран 5.44

« Ведический подход заключается в цитировании. Так же, как в суде вы обязаны цитировать статью и пункт из кодекса законов, а не из стряпни и выдумок вашего ума. Ни один глупец не сможет спорить в суде, потому что ему придётся на каждом шагу ссылаться на кодекс законов. Садху означает: тот, кто приводит доказательства из писаний. Никаких «я думаю…», «по моему мнению, ты можешь делать это». [Если человек говорит так], он не садху, он глупец. Что из себя представляет «твоё мнение»? Ты обусловленная душа. Можешь ли ты выдумывать что-то? Нет. Ты не можешь ничего выдумывать. Ты должен приводить ссылку на авторитетные писания.» - Лекция ЧЧ Мадхья 24.11.66 Нью-Йорк

« Никакие последователи ведического принципа не скажут: «Это мое мнение». Твое мнение - вздор. Кто ты есть? » 
- Лекция ШБ 21.12.70 Сурат
«Всякого, кто находится во власти материальной энергии следует считать одержимым, а все, что он говорит - бредом.» - Бесценный дар 1 гл. 

«Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания.»  -   БГ 17.15ком

«Толкование, которое противоречит писаниям, не может служить доказательством» - ЧЧ Ади 2.73

«Став экспертом в логике, способным приводить ссылки из шастр, он становится преданным первого класса» - ЧЧ Мадхья 22.71

«Это наша обычная практика - всегда, когда мы что-то говорим, мы цитируем из авторитетных шастр. » - Лекция ШБ  08.07.75 Чикаго

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Это интересно проанализировать... и в чем же здесь был вкус? 
> Может быть, поупражняться в остроумии? 
> Но это же есть и в духовном мире (!), поэтому простительно. 
> Надо просто искать достойных оппонентов своего статуса, 
> иначе получается.......  немилосердно ))) 
> Конечно, Кришна - высший объект наших устремлений и потребностей, 
> но ведь и сообщество его дорогих бхакт отражает Его качества



На мой взгляд основной "вкус" этого мира - это желание победить инакомыслие вместе с инакомыслящими, для того, чтобы потом воспользоваться жизненной силой побежденных: "джива-дживасья-дживанам" иначе говоря. На грубом или тонком планах.
Глубинный смысл всего этого  - недостаток энергии для счастливой и насыщенной жизни, присущей обусловленной дживе, у которой не проявлена связь с Бхагаваном. Связь, она же йога, с Бхагаваном, придает и смысл и необходимую энергию для насыщенной жизни. Однако при отсутствии йоги, недостаток энергии и смысла жизни обусловленные дживы пытаются компенсировать с помощью притока энергии от разного рода конфликтов, глобальных или локальных. 
Причем желание конфликта может быть в разных гунах. Например в невежестве, когда человек явно не понимая, да собственно и не желая понимать позиции и аргументации собеседника, упрямо гнет свое и при этом обвиняет собеседника во всех смертных грехах исключительно из-за того, что собеседник имеет наглость иметь какое-то свое мнение: "...знание, привязывающее человека к одному виду деятельности (одному виду понимания) как к единственно важному, не дающее представления об истине и отличающееся узостью и скудостью, называют знанием в гуне невежества"

Или например в раджасе (прошу прощения, но этот перевод Шридхара Свами, потому что как мне кажется он достаточно точно переводит мотив: "...знание, благодаря которому человек испытывает различные эгоистичные устремления противоречивой природы, согласно личным интересам, с множеством отдельных, то есть независимых, пониманий истины, находится в страсти".
То есть иначе говоря, здесь то же самое желание доминировать, просто более закамуфлированное и менее внешне агрессивное. И ловлю себя на грешной мысли, что это похоже на мой мотив участия в подобной дискуссии  :smilies: 

Есть и более совершенный вариант в саттве, но скорее всего это в полной мере нельзя соотнести с желанием конфликтовать, а скорее с желанием принести благо: "Знание, позволяющее человеку, несмотря на многообразие видов и форм живых существ, видеть их единую духовную природу, следует считать знанием в гуне благости". 
И на мой взгляд данное понимание, хоть и разделяет живые существа по материальным формам, однако утверждая общую духовную составляющую всех живых существ, побуждает к такой форме ведения дискуссии, в процессе которой у оппонента должно прийти понимание своей духовной природы.

----------


## Амира

> Без цитат мне достаточно мешающих думать и работать лающих собак под окном. Попугай соседский тоже, повторяет всякую чушь весь день за другими, покоя не дает. Пытался научить его цитатами щебетать, чтоб толк был от него, не хочет, хочет без цитат говорить.


Ну если вы до сих пор не поняли в чем смысл Вед, даже не изучили их, не поняли Кришну, то хотя бы не причиняйте другим беспокойств. Вставлять заранее заготовленные цитаты, могут даже интернет-боты. Человека же отличает умение понять суть.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Ну если вы до сих пор не поняли в чем смысл Вед, даже не изучили их, не поняли Кришну, то хотя бы не причиняйте другим беспокойств. Вставлять заранее заготовленные цитаты, могут даже интернет-боты. Человека же отличает умение понять суть.


Не путайте суть со спекуляциями. Суть не может быть понята и обозначена никак иначе кроме как цитатой, вы наверное не читаете, то что я привожу или делаете это невнимательно:

«Толкование, которое противоречит писаниям, не может служить доказательством» - ЧЧ Ади 2.73

Сами подумаете, какой смысл внимать лаю собак под окном, возможно уверенных в том что они лают суть Гиты, или же детскому лепету, когда можно внимать катхе махабхагавата ачарии, который уже изложил суть Гиты, например в такой его грани:

«нираших — без стремления к личной выгоде; нирмамах — без прав собственности («without ownership»); бхутва — став; йудхйасва — сражайся» — Бхагават Гита 3.30 пословный перевод.
«В этом стихе [БГ 3.30 ] ясно сформулирована цель «Бхагавад-гиты» — БГ 3.30 ком.

« Если ты враг ты должен быть убит. В этом вся философия Бхагават Гиты » - Беседа 04.08.73 Лондон.

Или суть сознания Кришны:

« [Первая мантра Ишопанишад] - это суть сознания Бога» - Беседа 14.03.75 Тегеран

« Это наше основное понятие : ишавасйам идам сарвам (Ишо 1)» - Беседа В 05.07.75. Чикаго.

« Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1). Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. ("nothing is private property. That is our philosophy. isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1)").» - Беседа 22.05.75 Мельбурн.

« Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности.( Everything belongs to God. No private proprietorship.)» - Письмо Харикеше 28.10.76 Вриндаван.

«Равное распределение богатств - все принадлежит Богу. ("The equal distribution of wealth—everything belongs to God.")» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.

« блага должны распределяться равно по потребностям каждого.» - Беседа 31.05.74. Женева

А на счет ботов, вы абсолютно правы, никто не сравнится по знанию шастр с программой фолио, поэтому я обращаюсь к нему за знанием, а не хожу и не анализирую, что пролаяла та собака, или другая, ведь это было бы не логично. Когда вы хотите узнать научную информацию вы открываете Гугл, Википедию, а не бежите в детский сад к переодевшимся в ученых и врачей детям, погруженных в свои выдуманные ими роли специалистов. Здравый смысл.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Да, спасибо! Останавливаюсь.


Это не значит, что Вы вообще не должны участвовать в этом общении. Может быть Вы, ведомые естественной женской сострадательностью, хотите помочь и облегчить  :smilies:  Просто не спорьте и не настаивайте на своем. 
Можно запитать страждущего не только агрессивной энергией, которую он хочет из Вас "надоить", а еще и энергией заботы и любви. В этом случае огладив ментально по эго  :smilies:  
Однако это потребует от Вас немалого терпения и реальной сострадательности. А это всегда непросто...

----------


## Амира

Я конечно сострадаю, но когда вижу что нужен врач не хочу быть не компетентной. Привожу цитаты - их отвергают. Пишу без цитат - доказывают что они нужны. Но судя по тому как применяет их мой оппонент, т.е. побольше чтобы угадать, вдруг какая подойдет к теме вопроса, не задумываясь о смысле, цитаты приводить бесполезно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Весь этот посыл - это просто требование внимания, любви, заботы и признания смысла собственного существования. 
Просто выраженный в той форме, в которой может быть выражен той или иной личностью.
Так что совершенно верно говорила наша подруга Raja Kumari – необходимо разбираться с кем общаешься, как и для чего.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> побуждает к такой форме ведения дискуссии, в процессе которой у оппонента должно прийти понимание своей духовной природы


Какая удача общаться с вами.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Это я многому учусь у Вас, у Амиры и у многих других хороших людей  :smilies:

----------


## Yudzhesh

Андрей, кшатрий не треплется с тремя женщинами на форуме. Если реально хотите действовать, выходите в личку, я подключу к реальной работе.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Кшатрий...  :smilies:  не просто не треплется с женщинами на форумах: кшатрий с женщинами всегда корректен, вежлив и галантен.
И если уж кто-то хочет позиционировать себя с какой-то высшей варной, то в первую очередь должен проявлять и соответствующие возвышенные качества.
Глупость же и неуместная агрессия настоящим кшатриям не к лицу.

----------


## Андрей Донской

Женщина, преступающая закон Бога, не является женщиной, она есть преступница, и так же как преступник теряет все свои права гражданина по приговору судьи, точно так же и существо преступившее закон, карается кшатрием не зависимо от пола, теряя соответствующие права и статус. Мы не женщины и не мужчины, мы вечные души, граждане государства Бога, а тела лишь механизмы, единственной моралью в отношении которых выступает целесообразность. Когда дом приходит в негодность его разбивают кувалдами и строят новый на его месте без " извольте, и позвольте" и независимо от того, была ли это в прошлом элегантная вила, или угловатый барак. Между домом и телом нет никакой разницы. 

«Так называемая нравственность и этика - это вздор. Потому что вы пытаетесь распоряжаться чьей то чужой собственностью. Где же здесь ваша нравственность? Поэтому эти сантименты - морально, аморально, хорошо, плохо - они просто искусственно созданы.» - Лекция ШБ 17.06.72 Лос Анджелес

«не следует ограничивать свое духовное развитие соблюдением моральных норм; мы должны подняться над ними и обрести сознание Кришны.» - Бг 3.16 ком.

«предписания шастр предназначены для не очень разумных людей, стоящих в начале духовного пути. Они нужны лишь до тех пор, пока человек не почувствует истинный вкус сознания Кришны.» - 2.59 ком.

«Люди со скудным запасом знаний прельщаются цветистыми словами Вед и утверждают, что нет ничего превыше этого» - ШБ 4.7.27 ком.

«Настоящего преданного Кришны не волнует так называемое общественное мнение или утверждения, содержащиеся в Ведах » - ШБ 7.13.45 ком.

----------


## Амира

Ничего с этим не поделаешь, таков материальный мир и его обитатели. 

А может быть, я из другого века -
Где люди верят в силу доброты,
И где душа, и сердце Человека,
И помыслы его всегда чисты?

Возможно, я оттуда, где нет боли,
Где понимают смысл слова «честь»,
Где не играют никакие роли,
И принимают всех, какими есть.

Быть может, я совсем с другой планеты -
Где небо голубое, нет войны,
Где души ценят больше, чем монеты,
И людям снятся лишь цветные сны;

Где у детей всегда есть папа с мамой,
И теплый дом, и дружная семья,
Нет слез и лжи, измены и обмана,
Не предают родные и друзья…

…Мне этот мир безумный не понятен,
Кругом борьба, куда ни посмотри.
Пусть говорят: на солнце много пятен,
Но пятна эти сверху, не внутри.

Очистить свою душу очень просто,
И каждый смог бы, если б захотел.
Взять, измениться никогда не поздно,
И наверстать все то, что не успел!

Я так хочу, чтоб жизнь была светлее,
Сияли счастьем сердце и глаза,
И люди стали чуточку добрее,
И научились верить в чудеса!

https://www.stihi.ru/2016/12/21/1523

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ничего с этим не поделаешь


Особенно матаджи не должны позволять себе общаться с анонимами. 
Это против _стри-дхармы_, не будьте так наивны... 
Ни один Ачарья не позволил бы матаджи в своей миссии общаться не пойми с кем. 

Так что с этим не просто можно, а нужно бороться. 
Для этого и ввели новые правила форума, чтобы здесь не было таких безответсвенно дерзких "писателей".

----------


## Амира

Вы правы. Избирательность в общении важное качество для преданного. Но пока не пообщаешься с человеком этого не поймешь. Мы уже поняли и прекратили общение.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Особенно матаджи не должны позволять себе общаться с анонимами. 
> Это против _стри-дхармы_, не будьте так наивны... 
> Ни один Ачарья не позволил бы матаджи в своей миссии общаться не пойми с кем. 
> 
> Так что с этим не просто можно, а нужно бороться. 
> Для этого и ввели новые правила форума, чтобы здесь не было таких безответсвенно дерзких "писателей".



Пожалуй таки соглашусь. Женщины - должны быть женственными и целомудренными и на работе, и в быту, и в проповеди и в интернете  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Быть может, я совсем с другой планеты...


Именно...  :smilies:  
А здесь мы просто опыту набираемся и уму-разуму.

----------


## Андрей Донской

Метаданные цитат из компиляций смотри под текстом. 

*Противоречия спикера позиции Шрилы Прабхупады:*




> 1:57:54 Спикер: " Наша квалификация на то, чтобы вообще иметь какое то отношение не просто к Варнашраме, а вообще к нормальной человеческой жизни, это наша практика воспевания и проповеди святого имени Господа, особенно проповеди"


1) Сложно разобрать если честно что он говорит, употребляя все эти абстрактные выражения " какое то отношение" , " нормальная человеческая  жизнь вообще", однако если речь идет о разделении понятий ВАД и "нормальная человеческая жизнь", то это является ошибкой, эти понятия идентичны:  

«Отличие между человеком и животным в том, что любой цивилизованный человек должен принадлежать к одному из подразделений варнашрама-дхармы. В противном случае он животное. » - Лекция ШБ 17.12.73 Лос Анджелес

«человеческая цивилизация начинается [с варнашрамы] » - Еще один шанс 9 глава. 

« до тех пор, пока живое существо не достигло точки следования варнашрама-дхарме, оно является животным.» - Лекция ШБ 08.11.72 Вриндаван

2)Утверждение что принадлежность к ВАД или человеческой форме жизни обеспечивается звуковым воспроизведением мантры или информационной проповедью является спекуляцией, не подтверждаемой шастрой, и противоречащей ей. ВАД есть объективная категория с четкими параметрами первичных качеств, выражающихся прежде всего в практическом преданном служении, исполнении профессиональных обязанностей в пользу всего социального организма, тождественного Хришекеше:   

*Компилияция №1*: 

"Самый главный принцип человеческой цивилизации заключается в том, что человек должен удовлетворить Верховного Господа исполнением своих обязанностей. В этом высшее совершенство жизни. Бхакти йога означает удовлетворять Кришну. [Кришна говорит]: "Приняв прибежище во Мне, с умом, утвердившимся в преданном служении, как это поведано Мной, человек должен следовать варнашрама-дхарме". Иного способа удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога не существует. Зная об этом преданные исполняют свои профессиональные обязанности и это называется бхакти-йогой. Бхакти это анукулйена кршнану-шиланам - мы должны удовлетворить Кришну. Если вы хотите удовлетворить Верховного Господа, тогда вы должны выполнять свои функциональные обязанности так, как они предписаны в системе варнашрамы. Тот, кто не старается удовлетворить Кришну, не следует должным образом заповедям варнашрама-дхармы." Все просто.

И это единственная квалификация преданного, поскольку кроме Полного Целого, неделимой совокупности шакти и источника больше нет ничего, а глобальный социальный организм варнашрамы это и есть Полное Целое, Кришна со всеми своими энергиями, никакому другому Кришне и никакой другой шакти служить невозможно, поскольку их просто не существует в философии бхагаваты, и надо полагать в природе. Локализованной манифестацией Полного Целого, организма ВАД согласно сидханте является ачария, Шрила Прабхупада, соотвественно  нашей необходимой квалификацией причастности к ВАД является причастность к нему, то есть исполнение его наставлений и миссии , а его наставлением и миссией является следовать принципам ВАД:       

*Компилияция №2:*

Бхакти йога означает действовать в соответствии с наставлением духовного учителя. Исполнять желание духовного учителя значит исполнять желание Кришны. [Мой духовный учитель] Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур хотел, чтобы дайва-варнашрама была восстановлена. [Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сказал]: "В наше время преданные Шри Гауранги и их последователи должны занимать подобающее место в варнашраме". Я принял слова моего гуру как свою жизнь и душу.[Поэтому] Движение Харе Кришна, или Движение сознания Кришны, ставит перед собой эту цель [установить варнашрама-дхарму]. Движение сознания Кришны состоит в том, чтобы установить эту программу [варнашрамы]. Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы].Указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений. Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь. Тот, кто не следует принципам своей религии, тот не более чем животное. Ни одна общественная организация не может расти в здоровом состоянии [без наличия в ней подразделений варнашрамы], [и] если в нашем Обществе есть какие-либо недостатки, то это лишь признак того, что игнорируются указания Духовного Учителя. Если бы вы сформировали варнашраму, то тогда общество было бы в порядке. Но вы не следуете наставлению Кришны. Вместо этого вы выдумываете свои чертовы идеи. Не пытайтесь открывать больше никакие центры. Я думаю пока что больше не увеличивать количество филиалов. Давайте обеспечим идеальное управление каждым уже открытым филиалом. Первый принцип хорошего управления — это, то что должен быть институт этой системы варнашрамы. Наше Общество следует разделить на четыре класса, но эти классы не материальны. Каждый, кто следует правилам, регламентирующим жизнь своего сословия, находится на трансцендентном уровне."

3) Мало того, живое существо не имеет права проповедовать, не являя собой пример полного следования наставлениям ачарии, а его повторение мантры при этом не более чем пустые материальные звуки алфавита:

*Компилияция №3:* 

"мы должны очень внимательно следить за тем, чтобы те, кто являются проповедниками, были чистыми вайшнавами. Проповедовать должны те , кто понял философию и применил ее в собственной жизни. Нам не нужна педагогика, мы должны быть примером. Я требую, чтоб прежде всего вы сами следовали вайшнава ачару, а потом пытались учить других. В противном случае вы не имеете права. [Кришна говорит]: "В минувшие времена все освобожденные души обладали знанием о Моей трансцендентной природе и действовали в соответствии с ним. Поэтому ты должен исполнять свои обязанности, следуя их примеру." Личный пример лучше, чем наставление. Если у вас есть идеальный пример, это лучше, чем пытаться исправить их [наставлениями]. Должен быть класс высокоинтеллектуальных людей, идеальный класс людей, чтобы люди могли увидеть, что «вот человеческая цивилизация, вот брахманы, вот [варнашрама]». Если люди не видят идеальных людей, то как они будут следовать? Необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Просто "показной идеал" не поможет. Вы должны построить настоящее человеческое общество в миниатюре, так, чтобы люди, увидев, сказали: «Да, это то, что надо. Нет смысла только и делать, что повторять "Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна" и спать. Нам не нужны такие люди. Простое произношение букв алфавита не являются намой. Намакшара, Харе Кришна, буквы алфавита исходят, но это не является святым именем. Повторение должно быть чистым. Потому что [иначе] это оскорбление. Гурор авагья. Первое оскорбление - это гурор авагья, не следовать авторитету гуру. Это первое оскорление. А как может тот, кто  совершает оскобление, прогрессировать в воспевании? Это невозможно для него. При таком раскладе все кончено еще самом начале. Гурор авагья. Все описывается. Если человек не подчиняется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом статусе жизни. Он не может быть шикша-гуру или кем-то еще. Ему конец, сразу же . Если вы совершаете оскорбления, как вы можете прогрессировать, воспевая? Это невозможно."




> 1:58:16 спикер :" Он [Шрила Прабхупада]говорил например о варнашраме очень часто, он говорил ученикам о том, что мы должны построить варнашраму, при этом СРАЗУ ЖЕ, ВСЕГДА , практически всегда, даже в тех в тех знаменитых его беседах в 77 году, где он говорил, своим ученикам, что варнашрама необходима, потому что иначе люди падают. Почему они падают если они выше варнашрамы? Но обычно преданные, которые цитируют эту часть, не идут дальше, не цитируют следующее предложение Шрилы Прабхупады, в котором он поясняет что он имеет ввиду. Он говорит, что варнашрама нужна для людей, которые не могут принципам преданного служения следовать, четырем рег. принципам и не могут 16 кругов повторять и для них варнашрама. То есть те преданные, которые на уровень каништха адхикари строго говоря не поднялись"


1)Дезинформация. Речь идет о беседе от 14.03.77 в Майапуре, вот этот фрагмент: 

"Сатсварупа: Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали заниматься своей работой, но также и воспевали.
Прабхупада: Да. Бхактивинода Тхакура. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал, стхине стхита. А если они не станут стхита, тогда их воспевание станет сахаджией. У сахаджиев тоже есть чётки и ..., но у них есть и три дюжины женщин. И такое воспевание будет продолжаться. Как наш (имя скрыто). Он не подходил для санньяси, но он получил санньясу. Но он был привязан к пяти женщинам, и он был разоблачён. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарма необходима. Просто "показной идеал" не поможет. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарма должна быть представлена по всему миру.
Сатсварупа: Она должна быть представлена, начиная с общества ИСККОН?
Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть постоянное образование.
Хари-Шаури: Но в нашем обществе, мы воспитываемся как вайшнавы...
Прабхупада: Да.
Хари-Шаури: ...тогда как мы сможем проводить разделение в нашем обществе?
Прабхупада: Не так легко быть вайшнавом. Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена для того, чтобы стать вайшнавами. Не так просто стать вайшнавом.
Поэтому это должно быть сделано. Быть вайшнавом, стать вайшнавом - это не так легко. Если так легко быть вайшнавом, если это так легко, то почему многие падают? Это не легко. Санньяса - для брахманов, которые имеют самую высокую квалификацию. Просто одеваться как вайшнав - это падение.
Хари-Шаури: Где мы будем представлять систему варнашрамы?
Прабхупада: В нашем обществе, среди членов нашего общества.
Хари-Шаури: Но если каждый поднимется до брахманической платформы...
Прабхупада: Не каждый. Почему ты неправильно понимаешь? Варнашрама не означает, что каждый является брахманом.
Хари-Шаури: Да, но в нашем обществе практически каждый поднялся до этого уровня. Поэтому могут спросить, что...
Прабхупада: Да, поднимаются, но и падают. Невозможно шудру силой заставить стать брахманом. Вы не можете улучшить. Это невозможно. Но даже если он останется шудрой, и будет действовать соответствующим образом, то он получит такое же положение, как преданный.
сва-кармана там абхйарчйа сиддхим виндати манавах
/БГ 18.46/
Он достигнет совершенства. В настоящий момент идея такова: если человек остаётся шудрой, то он не может достичь совершенства. Нет. Даже шудра может достичь совершенства при условии, что он выполняет работу шудры совершенным образом."

Никаких "следующих предложений" в которых Прабхупада говорил бы , что "варнашрама нужна для людей, которые не могут принципам преданного служения следовать, четырем рег. принципам и не могут 16 кругов повторять" ни в этой беседе, ни во всем фолио не существует, это всего лишь ментальная флуктуация спикера, или попросту измышления, противоречащие шастрам.  

2) Четыре регулирующих принципа ( о которых идет речь) и джапа вообще не являются фундаментальными принципами преданного служения, коим единственным является беспримесная анукулья по определению, то есть как раз ВАД, являющаяся реализацией желания Кришны, обозначенного бхагавата книгой и бхагавата ачарией, а 4 принципа и джапа могут как относится к преданному служению, так и быть препятствием в зависимости от контекста целесообразности. Например для Пандавов это было нецелесообразным в процессе преданного служения (ВАД) и они не следовали ни одному принципу и не повторяли джапу, являясь при этом чистыми преданными, следуя высшим принципам религии, принципам варнашрамы. 

« Высшие принципы религии начинаются с разделения общества на четыре варны и четыре ашрама» - БГ 4.7 ком. 
« сражаясь, вы можете стать великим преданным, как Арджуна. Он не повторял джапу , но он сражался. Но, тем не менее, бхакто 'си ме прийо 'си ме (BG 4.3), говорит Кришна. « Ты мой великий преданный » - Лекция БГ 15.07.73 Лондон

Если вы маленький ребенок, то для того чтобы вам научится профессиональной деятельности, удовлетворяющей потребности вашего отца, вам для развития понимания даются куклы и постулаты взрослой деятельности, составленные в форме детских стишков. Ваше послушание ( можно сказать преданность) в этот период прямопропорционально тому, насколько активно и ответственно вы играетесь в предписанные отцом развивающие игры, но если тем же самым, вы, не будучи каким нибудь воспитателем детского сада, будете злоупотреблять в период зрелости в ущерб исполнению обязанностей, то это уже станет показателем степени вашей недоразвитости и безразличия к отцу. Отец ориентируется на определенный срок периода вашего созревания, после наступления которого, он уже не будет доволен вашими детскими играми, осуществляемыми в ущерб полезной работе. Верховный Отец, Кришна, так же устанавливает такой срок периода имитации, абхаса, тени взрослой жизни, с использованием симуляторов в форме абхйарчаны, поклонения образу Бога и повторения мантр. Что такое мантра? Вы просто просите в течении двух часов занять вас преданным служением, например " О, энергия Бога, займи меня в приготовлении воскресного пира, который прямо сейчас готовится тобой на кухни", а потом вы идете вкушать этот пир, который уже будет готов к моменту завершения вами ваших просьб поучаствовать в его приготовлении, заглушаемых время от времени криками о помощи несправляющихся джив с кухни. В коране сказано : «Те, которые веруют в Аллаха и в Последний день, не спрашивают у тебя дозволения на то, чтобы сражаться » - Коран 9:44. Арджуне не требовалось просить служение, определив общий фронт задач, он просто решал их на благо государства Бога, тождественного Ему Самому. Кришна пером Прабхупады утверждает временность периода использования симуляторов ( имитации) преданного служения, и то с неотъемлемым условием исполнения обязанностей:

*Компилияция №4*

"[Кришна говорит]: "Я пребываю в каждом живом существе в как Сверхдуша. Если кто либо игнорирует то, что Сверхдуша находится повсюду, и пренебрегает ей , но при этом занимает сам себя поклонением Божеству в храме, то это просто имитация." Храмовое поклонение предназначено для преданных-неофитов. В самом начале дети получают возможность преданного служения: танцуют, поют, видят Божество, дарят цветы. Преданный материалист занимается поклонением Божествам, но на самом деле он не осознает себя, он не знает, кто является преданным, и он не знает своих обязанностей перед другими людьми, н еще только учится тому, как стать преданным. [И Кришна говорит]: "Тот, кто не знает о том, что Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, никогда не доставит Мне удовольствия, поклоняясь Божеству в храме, даже если при этом он совершает все необходимые обряды и предлагает Мне все атрибуты поклонения. [Поэтому] исполняя предписанные обязанности, преданный должен поклоняться Божеству, образу Верховной Личности Бога, до тех пор, пока не поймет, что Я присутствую в его сердце, и в сердцах всех остальных живых существ." [То есть]  мы не должны вечно оставаться преданными материалистами. Мы должны достигнуть уровня мадхьяма-бхакт. Мадхьяма-бхакта означает, что он знает, что такое  Бог, что такое Кришна. А храмовое поклонение следует оставить новым людям, неофитам, [ведь] высшая цель жизни заключается в том, чтобы превратить исполнение предписанных обязанностей в преданное служение Верховной Личности Бога"        

То есть все с точностью да наоборот, нежели чем заявляет спикер, джапа ( и четыре принципа), абхйарачана, нужны как раз непреданным, чтобы за счет удерживания себя через ваидхи бхакти рядом с источником информации, однажды укомплектовать ей свой разум, "очистив" таким образом "зеркало ума" от заблуждений и стать настоящими преданными, исполняющими свои обязанности для Кришны в соответствии с БГ 18:66, как это делал Арджуна, деятельность которого и была истинным киртаном:

*Компилияция №5:*

"Высшая цель жизни заключается в том, чтобы превратить исполнение предписанных обязанностей в преданное служение Верховной Личности Бога. В «Бхагавад-гите» такая деятельность названа карма-йогой. [Маханлал]: Вайдхи-бхакти считается выше карма-йоги? [Прабхупада]: Нет. Карма-йога лучше. Карма йога означает бхакти. До тех пор, пока кто то не обладает преданностью, он не может практиковать карма йогу. Те, кто находится на уровне вайдхи-бхакти, еще не готовы к полному и бескорыстному вручению себя Господу.  [Хари-Шаури]:  Итак, на самом деле мы рекламируем процесс преданного служения, а не просто бессистемное пение. [Прабхупада]: Прежде всего мы поем только для того, чтобы немного привлечь людей. Самое лучшее это сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа [БГ. 18,66]. Но если вы не можете этого сделать, тогда в вашем положении вы можете заниматься абхйарчйа, поклонением Ему посредством повторения «Харе Кришна». Эта мантра [Харе Кришна], апавитрах павитро ва сарвавастхам. Сарвавастхам, означает, что в любом условии жизни вы можете просто помнить Пундарикшакшам, Кришну. Как только вы повторяете «Кришна», вы все помните. Поэтому вся суть в этом напоминании. Шастры рекомендуют повторять святое имя Бога из за того, что люди не следуют строго варнашрама дхарме. Принимать участие в этом [повторении] может каждый, даже ребенок, и всё же необходимо утверждать стандарт культуры Бхараты, как это рекомендуется Господом Кришной, чатур-варнйам майам сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах. Должно быть общество поделенное на четыре подразделения (Варнашрама).Любой, если он поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога через сва-дхарму, через свои профессиональные обязанности, он также становится совершенным. Например, как Арджуна. Он был военным, и его сва-дхарма, его профессиональный долг - сражаться. Используя свою военную специальность, он посвятил себя  служению Кришне и стал преданным. Кришна подтвердил, бхакто си ( ты преданный). Что он сделал? Он не повторял Харе Кришна мантру. Конечно, он постоянно повторял Харе Кришна мантру, потому что думал о Кришне. Нет разницы между повторением святого имени в сознании Кришны и трудом во имя сознания Кришны. Вы не понимаете, что такое киртан. Любая тема связанная с Кришной - это киртан. Вы думаете, что киртан будет продолжаться только барабанами и караталами. [Нет] Все что мы тут делаем нематериально и является киртаном. Если что то связанно с Кришной, то это так же хорошо как и воспевание.Научное знание, применяемое в служении Господу, и всякая другая подобная деятельность на самом деле являются хари-киртаной. Какой бы ни была деятельность , если вы делаете её для Кришны - это бхакти. Не думайте, что бхакти означает просто повторять «Харе Кришна», сидя на одном месте. Нет. Бхакти означает все виды деятельности. Сознание Кришны — это не бездеятельность. Я пойду сяду где-нибудь, буду повторять Харе Кришна, буду есть за счет других и воспевать Харе Кришна. Нет. Сознание Кришны — это карма-йога"




> На 1:58:58 спикер говорит : " И он ( Шрила Прабхупада) там говорит также, что каништха адхикари это уже брахман."


Это подмена понятий, Прабхупада наговорит там таких слов, он говорит : "Kani??ha-adhik?r? means he must be a br?hma?a. That is kani??ha-adhik?r?.(Каништха адхикари означает, что он должен быть брахманом. Тогда это каништха адхикари. )" Чувствуете разницу? Не абстрактный каништха адхикари ( кто это вообще???) является брахманом, а конкретное " Каништха адхикари ДОЛЖЕН быть брахманом", иначе это даже не каништха. Тот кто не обладает качествами брахмана вообще не является ни преданным, ни даже тенью преданного, каништхой, потому что: 

«Нельзя стать преданным не обретя качеств брахмана»(ШБ 1.2.20 ком.) 
« если вы не проявляете даже брахманических качеств, то какой же вы Вайшнав? » -  Лекция 01.10.1972, Лос-Анджелес. 
"Прежде чем стать вайшнавом, необходимо достичь уровня брахмана, и затем, когда я занимаю себя в служении Брахману, то тогда это вайшнав. Но для того, чтобы подняться на самый высокий стандарт жизни, необходимо следовать принципам варнашрама дхармы. " - Лекция ШБ 07.03.72 Калькутта 

А какое первичное качество брахмана, равно как и остальных трех варн системы варнашрамы? Правильно, системность в ВАД, следование принципам ВАД. « брахманы хранят эту систему [варнашрамы] и неукоснительно следуют ее принципам» - ШБ 4.6.44
«Брахманы, как самые разумные люди в обществе, должны дать обет неукоснительно следовать принципам этой системы [варнашрамы] » — ШБ 4.6.44 ком.
А какой базовый принцип ВАД? Правильно, "духовный коммунизм", указанный в Ишо 1 и ШБ. А какой базовый принцип духовного коммунизма? Правильно обобществление собственности и равное распределение благ:

*Компилияция №6:*

"Если мы хотим освободится от анартх мы должны следовать [варнашрама дхарме].[Варнашрама-дхарма] является решением всех проблем человечества. Мы не ставим своей целью возрождение индуистского общества древности. Это невозможно. Наша задача — взять лучшее из первоначальной идеи. Так, например, в “Шримад-Бхагаватам” содержится идея коммунизма. Варнашрама дхарма это духовный коммунизм. Ишавасйам идам сарвам. Такой всеобщий коммунизм может решить все проблемы в мире. Почти во всех Пуранах эта система [варнашрамы] описывается примерно одинаково, и в Шанти-парве «Махабхараты», начиная с шестидесятой главы, Бхишмадева также подробно объясняет ее. Всем людям Бхишмадева советовал равно распределять богатства. В соответствии с системой варнашрамы каждый человек должен следовать этим главным принципам: самвибхагах — равное распределение, таков стандарт этой варнашрамы. [Тамала Кришна]: настоящий коммунизм. [Прабхупада]: в этом стандарт.Такой коммунизм и равенство - это совершенство. [Первая мантра Ишопанишад] - это суть сознания Бога. Это совершенное знание: Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1)- мы должны сделать все собственностью Бога, а не чей то частной собственностью. И мы можем использовать доступные природные ресурсы. Предположим, есть железный рудник. Каждый может брать из него, столько сколько ему требуется. Но если кто-то сделает железную шахту своей частной собственностью, тогда согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам он становится вором. Он становится вором, и он подвергается наказанию, потому что это собственность Бога. Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности. Это наше основное понятие : ишавасйам идам сарвам (Ишо 1) - Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. Частная собственность незаконна. На каком основании вы завладели собственностью Кришны?  [Трипурари]: Они говорят: «Бог дал нам землю».[Прабхупада]: Нет. Бог не давал вам землю, Бог дал это всем, так же, как отец дает всем сыновьям, а не какому то конкретному сыну. Почему же вы заявляете права? Вы воры. Никто не имеет права объявлять что бы то ни было своей собственностью. Это земля Бога, и поэтому она принадлежит всем, так как все являются детьми Бога. Все сыновья Бога имеют равное право пользоваться этим.У нас есть равные права владения собственностью Отца.Если каждый обладает равными правами владеть собственностью отца, то почему кто либо должен иметь больше? Всё является собственностью отца, и если ты ешь больше всех хороших вещей в семье, это не позволительно. Как мало бы еды у нас не было, мы должны делить её.Я не говорю о еде. Я говорю о благах. Должно быть равное распределение благ. Блага должны распределяться равно по потребностям каждого.Равное распределение благ - все принадлежит Богу. Один владелец означает, что не должно быть частных собственников какого-либо имущества. Что бы не было у грихастхи, он должен равно распределить это между всеми. Вся собственность должна принадлежать всему обществу. Деньги, находящиеся в различных банках на моих именных счетах должны стать собственностью Общества и расходоваться на нужды Общества.[Любая оформленная на мое имя собственность ] принадлежит Обществу. Это движение сознания Кришны или Бхагавата Дхарма - это совершенный коммунизм. Мы являемся коммуной, мы должны всё распределять по потребностям каждого. Мы имеем право только пользоваться чем-либо, но у нас нет права накапливать или присваивать это."

Таким образом, каким необходимым качеством должен обладать каништха адхикари, чтобы быть брахманом, и собственно каништхой, а не асуром ( ведь ниже преданного-материалиста, только просто материалист, демон)? Он должен обладать первичным качеством брахмана, вытекающим из первичного качества варнашрамы под названием ишавасья, или акинчана, то есть не обладать частной собственностью, пожертвовав её ачарии, его организации, как его телу и как механизму реализации второго фундаментального качества варнашрамы "самвибхагах" — равного распределения благ, которым так же должен обладать брахман. То есть брахман должен исполнять дхарму брахмана, которой как раз и является жертвоприношение и равное распределение благ.

« брахманы проводят жертвоприношения и равно распределяют богатства (distribute wealth equally).» - Krishna Book 20.
« брахман должен следовать брахманическим правилам и предписаниям. Иначе ему не должно быть позволено называть самого себя брахманом.» - Лекция БГ 13.12.76 Хадырабад
«Жизнь брахмана не предназначена для того, чтобы владеть каким-либо имуществом » - ШБ 9.11.5 ком.
«[Брахман] будет принимать пожертвования от других, и снова будет раздавать пожертвования другим» -Лекция ШБ 24.09.72 Лос Анджелес 

Прабхупада мечтал, что его деятельность сможет породить хотя бы одного брахмана, то есть того, кто целиком следует Его наставлениям, дхарме брахмана, следовать пусть и слепо которой, способен и должен преданный даже с самой минимальной квалификацией каништхи.

«Я хочу одного ученика, который следовал бы моим наставлениям. Я не хочу миллионы. Экаш чандрас тамо ханти на ча тара-сахасрасах. Одна луна способна осветить все небо. Нет нужды в миллионах звезд.»- Лекция 15.07.1975 Сан Франциско.
«Я готов сидеть под деревом с одной искренней душой, и таким образом я буду свободен от всех болезненных последствий.» - Письмо Брахмананде 11.10.67
«Мой Гуру Махарадж считал, что если хотя бы один человек поймет суть проповеди, то тогда Его миссия будет успешной.» - Письмо Рупануге 28.04.74

Пранипат, предание или обращение к духовному учителю является минимальной квалификацией каништхи. Преданием, или обращением чего является пранипат? Это предание всей украденной им у Бога материальной энергии, кармы, из за которой он и страдает, в руки гуру, будь то ум, тело или имущество. Это предание, как приданное невесты переходящее в распоряжение мужа, это обращение к духовному учителю есть обращение кармы в собственность гуру, которая трансформируется в огне этого жертвенного акта в бхакти, в следствии соответствия действия желанию Кришны:

«Шаранагати. Когда человек предается Господу, припадая к Его лотосным стопам, он вручает себя вместе со всем, что у него есть, — своим домом, телом, умом и другими владениями.» — ЧЧ Мадхйа 10.55 ком. 
« Духовный учитель принимается как представитель Божества.» - Лекция ШБ 14.08.68 Монреаль
« продвинутого преданного следует принять своим духовным учителем. Все, чем вы владеете, нужно отдать в его распоряжение, поскольку в шастрах говорится: все свое достояние человек должен отдать духовному учителю.» - НН 5 ком.
«Долг каждого человека — принять истинного духовного учителя. Отдав ему всё — свое тело, ум и разум, — следует получить у него посвящение и стать вайшнавом» - ЧЧ Мадхья 15.108 ком
«О Гурудев, Я вручаю твоим лотосным стопам все, включая собственное тело. Я буду следовать каждому твоему наставлению.» - Шри Чайтанья-бхагавата, Ади-кханда 17.54
« Служить мне означает служить Кришне» - Письмо Упендре 13.02.68 
«Всю свою собственность человек должен принести в жертву духовному учителю.» - ШБ 7.7.31

То есть соблюдение закона ишавасьи о фактически предании ачарии, пранипате, о прекращении совершения преступления посягательства на имущество Бога, на положение Бога, распорядителя имуществом, за совершение которого живое существо классифицируется асуром и низвергается в самые темные области бытия, является водоразделом, отделяющим демона от преданного, дикое животное от человека, материалиста от брахмана, каништхи адхикари. Шрила Прабхупада мечтал чтобы его организация была как минимум организацией каништх, то есть брахманов следующих принципу ишавасьи, выражающимся в равном распределении благ. Ориентируясь на это неотъемлемое качество как сообщества брахманов- каништх, так и каждого из них в отдельности, он постановил соответствующее постановление о равном распределении благ в Исккон, обязательных к принесению их каждым каништхой в жертву в полном объеме социальному телу Прабхупады. Сделал он это в комментарии к закону ( ведь книги Прабхупады есть закон для его последователей) ШБ 8.1.10, дублирующему Ишо 1 : «В нашем Обществе сознания Кришны мы получаем достаточно денег, но никто из нас не должен думать, что эти деньги принадлежат нам; они принадлежат Верховной Личности Бога, и их следует в равной мере распределять между теми, кто трудится, преданными.» — ШБ 8.1.10 ком

То есть это как раз и есть принцип варнашрамы и принцип брахмана, вайшнава, и соответственно чтобы стать вайшнавом, каништхой, нужно ввести варнашраму в форме этого принципа, а точнее акцептировать его в своей собственной жизни. Именно поэтому Прабхупада говорит: 
« Для того, чтобы стать вайшнавами необходимо установить Варнашрама-дхарму.» — Беседа 14.02.1977, Майапур
« Варнашрама-дхарма означает, что человек должен акцептировать эти принципы варнашрама-дхармы» -  Лекция ШБ 17.12.73 Лос Анджелес

А теперь я обращаюсь к вам, в том числе и к спикеру, утверждающему что Международное Общество сознания Кришны изобилует как минимум каништхами адхикари, возвышенными над установленными Богом и ачарией принципами чистой варнашрама дхармы, не укажите ли вы мне милостиво хотя бы на одного такого бхакта абхаса, обладающего выше перечисленными качествами брахмана, и следующего водораздельному закону Ишо 1, конкретизированному Прабхупадой в ШБ 8.1.10 ком? В шастрах говорится, что лучше находится в обществе хищных животных, чем в обществе материалистов, насколько же тогда нахождение пусть даже в тени величественного бхакти, дарующей живительную прохладу посреди палящего зноя пустыни разума, насколько же пребывание в обществе бхакти абхаса, предпочтительнее общества хищной стаи асуров материалистов? Можете ли вы 1в соответствии с вышеуказанными авторитетными параметрами качеств бхакти абхаса указать мне хотя бы на тень, хотя бы на намек бхакти в созданной Прабхупадой организации? А если вы не сможете назвать человека, обладающего данными качествами стандарта каништхи, то я спрошу тогда у вас, а кем тогда наполнены храмы ачарии? Кто руководит в них? Кто дает лекции и инициации? Кто принимает поклонение и деньги? Кто в конце концов этот спикер, несколько предложений которого мы сейчас разбираем? Кто вы сами в конце концов? 

Однако вернемся к заявлениям спикера:




> На 1:59:11 он говорит :" Мы должны предостерегать себя (...) от чрезмерной социализации ведической. Когда варнашрама становится главной целью и все остальное, включая процесс бхакти начинает подчинятся ей и варнашрама становится мерилом успеха в практике преданного служения. Это не мерило успеха. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны развить любовь к Кришне.


1) А Прабхупада говорит, что вся Гита поведана для социализации, или организации социума:

« Бхагавад-гита поведана Богом, для того чтобы человеческое общество могло быть организовано совершенным образом во всех отношениях: политическом, социальном, экономическом, философском и религиозном.» - ЧЧ Мадхья 19.167 ком

Прабхупада говорит, что "ведическая" социализация, или политическая организация социума в соответствии с предписаниями шастр, естественная варнашрама, это и есть главная наша цель: 

« Наша главная цель - принять участие в политике, потому что Кришна занимался политикой, мы должны следовать Его примеру.» - Письмо Балаванте 04.10.76 Вриндаван.
« Йогешвара: Каковы наши политические принципы в сознании Кришны?  Есть ли у нас политическая программа?                                              Прабхупада: (...) По принципу организма, (...) должна быть [варнашрама]. - Беседа 11.06.74 Париж

2) Происходит искусственное противопоставление спикером понятий варнашрамы и бхакти с любовью к Богу. Тождественность чистого бхакти и следования ВАД была уже показана цитатами первой и второй компиляции. Спикер вводит новое, абстрактное понятие "любовь к Кришне", противопоставляя его ВАД, хотя оно тождественно понятию бхакти (беспримесной анукульи), а то в свою очередь тождественно понятию ВАД:

"Бхакти означает любовь к Богу." - Прогулка 06.02.76 Маяпур

Хридаянанда: Итак, преданный на самом деле означает тот, у кого есть любовь к Кришне.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Беспримесная, без каких-либо условий. анйабхилашита-шуньям ( гьяна-кармади-анавритам анукульена кришнану шиланам бхактир уттама - "Для развития преданного служения высшего уровня нужно избавиться от всех материальных желаний, отказаться от изучения философии монизма и от кармической деятельности. Преданный должен непрестанно служить на благо Кришны , как того хочет Сам Кришна." - прим.) - ЧЧ Мадхья 19.167

И этого совершенства можно достичь только действуя в ВАД, то есть истинным мерилом успеха в процессе удовлетворения чувств Хришекеши, в процессе бхакти (синонимы), является уровень профессионализма в системе ВАД :

атах пумбхир двиджа-шрештха
варнашрма-вибхгашах
сванушхитасйа дхармасйа
самсиддхир хари-тошанам

« наивысшее совершенство, которого может достичь человек, выполняя предписанные ему в соответствии с положением и укладом жизни профессиональные обязанности — это удовлетворять Личность Бога. Комментарий: (...) Ради высшего интереса человеческого общества в нем должны присутствовать обозначенные подразделения [варнашрамы] » - ШБ 1.2.13
"Самсидхир хари-тошанам. Самсидхир означает совершенство. И в чем заключается это совершенство? В том, что Кришна будет удовлетворен : " Да, ты очень хороший инженер, " Ты очень хороший бизнес администратор, " Ты очень хороший химик" - Беседа 13.09.72 Арлингтон
« према(любовь) - это желание удовлетворять чувства Кришны » - ЧЧ Ади 4.165 
«Хари-тошанам» означает удовлетворять Верховного Господа, Хари. Это совершенство. Неважно, что вы делаете [в рамках] Варнашрама-вибхагаша. Прежде всего, слова «что бы вы ни делали» не означают, что вы можете делать какую угодно ерунду, и это будет принято. Нет. Варнашрама-вибхагашах. Согласно ведической цивилизации, существует подразделения варн: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры. Поэтому действия должны совершаться в соответствии с предписанием варнашрамы» - Лекция БГ 31.07.73 Лондон
«Все живые существа предназначены для удовлетворения Верховного Господа посредством исполнения соответствующих обязанностей» - ШБ 4.21.27




> В завершение на 1:59:58 спикер говорит (якобы воспроизводя смысловую структуру ШБ 10.13. 53 ком.) : " Он (Шрила Прабхупада) говорит: " Да, тамогуна и раджа гуна очень опасная вещь, вайшнавы должны остерегаться т.г р.г они должны всемерно избавляться от их влияния, для этого необходима варнашрама, а варншрама утверждается благодаря посещению мангал арати, и благодаря слушанию Шримад Бхагаватам. и благодаря поклонению Радхи и Кришне. Вот как мы варнашраму осуществляем, вот как мы развиваем гунну благости и поддерживаем"


Ничего подобного о таком методе организации ВАД, якобы в форме посещения мангал арати и класса бхагаватам, на которые итак уже все преданные ходили с самого начала зарождения движения, ни в видео, ни в отредактированном тексте нет. Вот перевод транскрипции звука с видеозаписи последний урок ( на ютуб ролик называется Шрила Прабхупада. Последний урок. Уход. с 9:50 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHphvLu_jw&t=732s):

"Поэтому так важна варнашрама дхарма, это необходимо для того, чтобы люди жили в саттва гуне. Раджа гуна усиливает наше вожделение и жадность и это запутывает живое существо, которое существует в этом материальном мире во множестве форм. Это очень очень опасно. Поэтому, с помощью установления варнашрамы дхармы их нужны поднять до саттва гуны. Как поднять людей до сатва гуны - привить им брахманические качества, чтобы люди были очень чистыми аккуратными, поднимались рано утром, приходили на мангал арати и таким образом оставались в саттва гуне." 

Мы не будем опровергать несуществующие в реальности аргументы и объяснять существующие. Просто утверждение спикера является дезинформацией, ни в данном комментарии, ни в каком ином, ВАД, в своей первооснове будучи по большому счету просто набором информации объективных законов природы, а в феноменальном бытие самой природой, не связывается в своих первичных качествах ни с какими конкретными обрядами и ритуалами, будь то мангал арати, или что угодно другое, за исключением объективных процессов своей системы. Спикер использует в своем утверждении абстрактное понятие "поклонение Радхе и Кришне", подменяя им обозначенное в комментарии ( в книге) понятие "преданное служение", и связывая его с варнашрамой, и с этим мы полностью согласны, варнашрама и преданное служение, или бхакти, являются синонимами. И Шрила Прабхупада  говорит в этом комментарии, что преданное служение есть то, с помощью чего достигается очищение качеств личности до её сатвичного брахманического состояния. И не трудно сопоставить почему, ведь "очищение" название весьма условное, поскольку по факту живое существо просто делает осознанный выбор с вожделения и жадности, то есть корыстно мотивированную деятельность и планы, в пользу преданного служения, которое и характеризуется деятельностью в гунне благости, а точнее наоборот характеризует деятельность в гунне благости, являясь её (такой деятельности) первичным качеством. 

« Преданное служение это качество первоклассной саттва гуны» - Беседа Б 14.02.77 Маяпур.

« Упорядоченные профессиональные обязанности , предписанные шастрами с точки зрения различных социальных укладов и групп, выполняемые без привязанности и прав собственности на имущество (proprietary rights ), и потому без всякой любви или ненависти выполняемые в Сознании Кришны для удовлетворения Всевышнего, а не ради личного удовлетворения или вознаграждения , называются деятельностью в гуне благости » - БГ 18.23 ком.

И именно это и является сущностью ВАД, на которую ориентируется Шрила Прабхупада - анукулья, выраженная в бескорыстном и стабильном ( благость же), целесообразном служении Кришне, интерпретируемому недвойственным ( сама даршана) восприятиям, как совокупность своей энергии, как пракрити. И никакие мангал арати, чтение книг и повторения мантр само себе, в рамках субьекта, не являются такой деятельностью, но могут лишь поспособствовать его выбору в сторону саттвы, в сторону варнашрамы, в сторону чистого преданного служения.

 на 2:00:44 : " Шила Щупа гос-вами говорит, что [ВАД] это не является ангой преданного служения."

А Шрила Прабхупада, говорит, за истиной того, является ли что то ангой чего то, нужно обращаться к нему, а не к предшествующим ачариям, которые давали ту информацию, которую требовали время, место и обстоятельства. И сам Шила Прабзупада учит нас , как мы видим тому, что чистая ВАД это вообще принципе единственная анга чистого преданного служения, ведь это деятельность, целиком направленная на удовлетворение реальных, физически действующих чувств Кришны, распространенных между молекулами Его тела, с которыми Его связывают не абстрактные представления ума неофита, а настоящие нервные окончания. Неплохо бы напоминать упрямо пытающемуся забыть это уму, мы не слуги некоего абстрактного "бога" или его изображения, мы слуги слуг, то есть энергий Бога, живущих, желающих, а зачастую и нуждающихся здесь и сейчас.

«Каждый ачария дает какие то особенные вещи. Предыдущий ачария дал что то, и следующий ачария дает нечто большее. (…) Таким образом каждый ачария дает дополнительный подъем.» - Лекция 14.06.70 Лос Анджелес.
"Вы не можете понять, что сказал мой духовный учитель. Или даже если прочитали какую-то книгу, вы не можете ее понять, пока не услышите мое объяснение. Это называется «система парампары». Нельзя перескочить к старшему гуру, пренебрегая следующим ачарьей, непосредственно следующим за ним ачарьей." - Лекция ШБ 8.12.73 Лос-Анджелес 
«Чтобы постичь смысл этого учения, необходимо обратиться к духовному учителю, действующему звену цепи ученической преемственности» ШБ 2.9.7 ком.

----------------------------
*
« Самый главный принцип человеческой цивилизации заключается  в том, что человек должен удовлетворить Верховного Господа исполнением своих обязанностей. В этом высшее совершенство жизни. » - ШБ 4.21.27 ком.
"Бхакти йога означает удовлетворять Кришну" - Лекция БГ 24.08.68 Монреаль
"Приняв прибежище во Мне, с умом, утвердившимся в преданном служении, как это поведано Мной, человек должен следовать варнашрама-дхарме"  - ШБ 11.10.1
"Иного способа удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога не существует" - ШБ 8.20.11 ком.
"Зная об этом преданные исполняют свои профессиональные обязанности и это называется бхакти-йогой"- ЧЧ Мадхья 8.57 ком.
"Бхакти это анукулйена кршнану-шиланам - мы должны удовлетворить Кришну" - Лекция НП 26.12.72
"Если вы хотите удовлетворить Верховного Господа, тогда вы должны выполнять свои функциональные обязанности так, как они предписаны в системе варнашрамы." - Philosophy Discussion on John Dewey
"Тот, кто не старается удовлетворить Кришну, не следует должным образом заповедям варнашрама-дхармы." — БГ 2.48, ком.

**
"Бхакти йога означает действовать в соответствии с наставлением духовного учителя." - Прогулка 01.04.74 
"Исполнять желание духовного учителя значит исполнять желание Кришны" - Лекция ШБ  28.10.74 Маяпур
«"Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур хотел, чтобы дайва-варнашрама была восстановлена.» - ШБ 5.1.24 ком.
"В наше время преданные Шри Гауранги и их последователи должны занимать подобающее место в варнашраме" - Брахман и вайшнав (БССТ). Вайшнавские и невайшнавские смрити. 
"я принял слова моего гуру как свою жизнь и душу."  Лекция ШБ 12.07.75 Филадельфия  
«Движение Харе Кришна, или Движение сознания Кришны, ставит перед собой эту цель [установить варнашрама-дхарму]» - ШБ 9.10.51 ком.
« Движение сознания Кришны состоит в том, чтобы установить эту программу [варнашрамы]»- Беседа 04.07.75 Чикаго
«Повсюду в каждом центре необходимо ввести эту систему [варнашрамы]» - Прогулка 12.03.74 Вриндаван
«указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13
« Если вы не следуете наставлению гуру, вы сразу падаете. Таков путь. - прогулка 03.02.75
«Тот, кто не следует принципам своей религии, тот не более чем животное» -  Лекция БГ 02.09.73 Лондон
« ни одна общественная организация («social institution» - прим.) не может расти в здоровом состоянии («grow in a healthy state» - прим.) [без наличия в ней подразделений варнашрамы]» - ШБ 1.2.13 ком. 
«если в нашем Обществе есть какие-либо недостатки, то это лишь признак того, что игнорируются указания Духовного Учителя» - Письмо Карандхаре 10.02.72 Мельбурн
«Если бы вы сформировали варнашраму, то тогда общество было бы в порядке. Но вы не следуете наставлению Кришны. Вместо этого вы выдумываете свои чертовы идеи» - Прогулка 16.10.75 Йоханнесбург
« Не пытайтесь открывать больше никакие центры » - Письмо Карандхаре 17.10.73 Бомбей.
«Я думаю пока что больше не увеличивать количество филиалов. Давайте обеспечим идеальное управление каждым уже открытым филиалом » - Письмо Карандхаре 27.09.73 Бомбей
«Первый принцип хорошего управления — это, то что должен быть институт этой системы варнашрамы.» - ШБ 9.10.50 ком.
«Наше Общество следует разделить на четыре класса, но эти классы не материальны.»  - Письмо Махамсе 19.01.75
« Каждый, кто следует правилам, регламентирующим жизнь своего сословия, находится на трансцендентном уровне.» - Бг. 16.5 ком.

*** 
"мы должны очень внимательно следить за тем, чтобы те, кто являются проповедниками, были чистыми вайшнавами" - Лекция НП 14.11.72.
« Проповедовать должны  те , кто понял философию и применил ее в собственной жизни."  - Беседа с учениками 02.05.76 Фиджи.
«Нам не нужна педагогика, мы должны быть примером» - Прогулка 14.12.73
« Я требую, чтоб прежде всего вы сами следовали вайшнава ачару, а потом пытались учить других. В противном случае вы не имеете права.» - Беседа 26.06.75 Лос Анджелес.
«В минувшие времена все освобожденные души обладали знанием о Моей трансцендентной природе и действовали в соответствии с ним. Поэтому ты должен исполнять свои обязанности, следуя их примеру.» - Бг. 4.15
«Личный пример лучше, чем наставление. Если у вас есть идеальный пример, это лучше, чем пытаться исправить их [наставлениями] , потому что они утратили даже свои мозги.» -  Беседа А 15.06.75 Гонолулу
« Должен быть класс высокоинтеллектуальных людей, идеальный класс людей, чтобы люди могли увидеть, что «Вот человеческая цивилизация», вот брахманы, вот [варнашрама]. Если люди не видят идеальных людей, то как они будут следовать? » - Лекция БГ 27.04.74 Хайдарабад
« Необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Просто "показной идеал" не поможет.» — Беседа 14.03.1977, Майапур
« вы должны построить настоящее человеческое общество в миниатюре, так, чтобы люди, увидев, сказали: «Да, это то, что надо.» -  прогулка 28.05.74  Рим
«Нет смысла только и делать, что повторять "Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна" и спать. Нам не нужны такие люди » - Беседа по менеджменту на ферме 10. 12.76 Хадырабад
«простое произношение букв алфавита не являются намой». Намакшара, Харе Кришна, буквы алфавита исходят, но это не является святым именем.
» - Беседа 25.02.77 Маяпур
повторение должно быть чистым. - 000000 - Lecture BG 17.01-3 - Unknown
«Потому что это оскорбление. Гурор авагья. Первое оскорбление - это гурор авагья, не следовать авторитету гуру. Это первое оскорление. А как может тот, кто  совершает оскобление, прогрессировать в воспевании? Это невозможно для него.  При таком раскладе все кончено еще самом начале. Гурор авагья. Все описывается.  Если человек не подчиняется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом статусе жизни. Он не может быть шикша-гуру или кем-то еще. Ему конец, сразу же . (…)  если вы совершаете оскорбления, как вы можете прогрессировать, воспевая? Это невозможно.»- 000000 - Lecture BG 17.01-3 - Unknown

****
«Я пребываю в каждом живом существе в как Сверхдуша. Если кто либо игнорирует («neglects») то, что Сверхдуша находится повсюду, и пренебрегает ей («disregards»), но при этом занимает сам себя поклонением Божеству в храме, то это просто имитация («that is simply imitation») — ШБ 3.29.21.
« храмовое поклонение предназначено для преданных-неофитов » - Письмо Ямуне 12.08.69
« В самом начале дети получают возможность преданного служения: танцуют, поют, видят Божество, дарят цветы» -  Лекция ШБ 10.05.73 Лос Анджелес
« Преданный материалист занимается поклонением Божествам, но на самом деле он не осознает себя, он не знает, кто является преданным, и он не знает своих обязанностей перед другими людьми(…) он еще только учится тому, как стать преданным.» - Лекция НН 23.10.72 Вриндаван
«тот, кто не знает о том, что Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, никогда не доставит Мне удовольствия, поклоняясь Божеству в храме, даже если при этом он совершает все необходимые обряды и предлагает Мне все атрибуты поклонения.» — ШБ 3.29.24
«Исполняя предписанные обязанности, преданный должен поклоняться Божеству, образу Верховной Личности Бога, до тех пор, пока не поймет («realizes»), что Я присутствую в его сердце, и в сердцах всех остальных живых существ.» — ШБ 3.29.25
« Поэтому мы не должны вечно оставаться преданными материалистами. Мы должны достигнуть уровня мадхьяма-бхакт. Мадхьяма-бхакта означает, что он знает, что такое  Бог, что такое Кришна» -  Лекция НН 23.10.72 Вриндаван
«Высшая цель жизни заключается в том, чтобы превратить исполнение предписанных обязанностей в преданное служение Верховной Личности Бога» - ШБ 4.20.9 ком.
« а храмовое поклонение следует оставить новым людям, неофитам» - Письмо Ямуне 12.08.69 

***** 
«Высшая цель жизни заключается в том, чтобы превратить исполнение предписанных обязанностей в преданное служение Верховной Личности Бога. В «Бхагавад-гите» такая деятельность названа карма-йогой.» - ШБ 4.20.9 ком.
"Маханлал: Вайдхи-бхакти считается выше карма-йоги?
Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. Карма-йога лучше. (…) До тех пор, пока кто то не обладает преданностью, он не может практиковать карма йогу - Прогулка 01.04.74 Бомбей
«Карма йога означает бхакти» - Беседа  05.07.76 Вашингтон
"Примером карма йоги является Арджуна. Он воин, солдат и он воевал за Кришну." - Лекция и обращение. 04.12.68 Лос Анджелес
«Хари-Шаури:  Итак, на самом деле мы рекламируем процесс преданного служения, а не просто бессистемное пение.                                                                            Прабхупада: Прежде всего мы поем только для того, чтобы немного привлечь людей.» - Беседа 25.02.77 Маяпур
« Те, кто находится на уровне вайдхи-бхакти, еще не готовы к полному и бескорыстному вручению себя Господу]» - Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита» - 3.2. Деятельность, способствующая развитию бхакти 
«Самое лучшее это сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа [БГ. 18,66]. Но если вы не можете этого сделать, тогда в вашем положении вы можете заниматься абхйарчйа, поклонением Ему посредством повторения «Харе Кришна»- Беседа 06.07.76 Вашингтон
«Эта мантра [Харе Кришна], апавитрах павитро ва сарвавастхам. Сарвавастхам, означает, что в любом условии жизни вы можете просто помнить Пундарикшакшам, Кришну. Как только вы повторяете «Кришна», вы все помните. Поэтому вся суть в этом напоминании.» - Инициация 16.07.69 Лос Анджеле 
« Шастры рекомендуют повторять святое имя Бога из за того, что люди не следуют строго варнашрама дхарме. Принимать участие в этом [повторении] может каждый, даже ребенок, и всё же необходимо утверждать стандарт культуры Бхараты, как это рекомендуется Господом Кришной, чатур-варнйам майам сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах. Должно быть общество поделенное на четыре подразделения (Варнашрама).» - Письмо Г.Л. Нанде 14.06.75
« Бхагавад-Гита учит нас, что любой, если он поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога через сва-дхарму, через свои профессиональные обязанности, он также становится совершенным. Например, как Арджуна. Он был военным, и его сва-дхарма, его профессиональный долг - сражаться. Используя свою военную специальность, он посвятил себя  служению Кришне и стал преданным. Кришна подтвердил, бхакто си ( ты преданный). Что он сделал? Он не повторял Харе Кришна мантру. Конечно, он постоянно повторял Харе Кришна мантру, потому что думал о Кришне. У него не было другого дела, кроме как думать о Kришне.» - Лекция ШБ 01.06.75 Гонолулу
«Нет разницы между повторением святого имени в сознании Кришны и трудом во имя сознания Кришны.» — ШБ 7.1.64 ком.
« Вы не понимаете, что такое киртан. Любая тема связанная с Кришной - это киртан. (...) Вы думаете, что киртан будет продолжаться только барабанами и караталами. [Нет] Все что мы тут делаем нематериально и является киртаном.» - Беседа 20.06.77 Вриндаван.
« Если что то связанно с Кришной, то это так же хорошо как и воспевание» - Прогулка 10.11.75 Бомбей
«Научное знание, применяемое в служении Господу, и всякая другая подобная деятельность на самом деле являются хари-киртаной » - ШБ 1.5.22 ком.
«Какой бы ни была деятельность , если вы делаете её для Кришны - это бхакти. Не думайте, что бхакти означает просто повторять «Харе Кришна», сидя на одном месте. Нет. Бхакти означает все виды деятельности. » - Лекция ШБ 02.0768 Монреаль.
«Сознание Кришны — это не бездеятельность. Я пойду сяду где-нибудь, буду повторять Харе Кришна, буду есть за счет других и воспевать Харе Кришна. Нет. Сознание Кришны — это карма-йога» - Лекция БГ 20.12.68* Лос-Анджелес 

******
« Если мы хотим освободится от анартх мы должны следовать [варнашрама дхарме]» - Лекция 24.04.75 Вриндаван 
« [варнашрама-дхарма] является решением всех проблем человечества.» - Лекция БГ 27.04.74 Хайдарабад
«мы не ставим своей целью возрождение индуистского общества древности. Это невозможно. Наша задача — взять лучшее из первоначальной идеи. Так, например, в “Шримад-Бхагаватам” содержится идея коммунизма.» -"Наука самоосознания" 30 гл. 
«Варнашрама дхарма это духовный коммунизм.» -Лекция БГ 12.07.66 Нью Йорк
« Ишавасйам идам сарвам. Такой всеобщий коммунизм может решить все проблемы в мире.» - ШБ 8.1.10 ком. 
« Почти во всех Пуранах эта система [варнашрамы] описывается примерно одинаково, и в Шанти-парве «Махабхараты», начиная с шестидесятой главы, Бхишмадева также подробно объясняет ее. (...) Всем людям Бхишмадева советовал (...) равно распределять богатства ( “to equally distribute wealth”) »- ШБ 1.9.26 ком.
« В соответствии с системой варнашрамы (…) Каждый человек должен следовать этим главным принципам: самвибхагах — равное распределение («equal distribution») » - ШБ 7.11 (кратк. опис.), ШБ 7.11.8-12, ШБ 7.11.8-12 (посл. перев.)
«Прабхупада: таков стандарт этой варнашрамы. 
Тамала Кришна: настоящий коммунизм. 
Прабхупада: в этом стандарт.» — Беседа B 08.07.77 Вриндаван.
«Такой коммунизм и равенство - это совершенство.» - лекция 14.01.73 Бомбей
« [Первая мантра Ишопанишад] - это суть сознания Бога» - Беседа 14.03.75 Тегеран
« Это совершенное знание: Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1) . Мы должны сделать все собственностью Бога, а не чей то частной собственностью. И мы можем использовать доступные природные ресурсы. Предположим, есть железный рудник. Каждый может брать из него, столько сколько ему требуется. Но если кто-то сделает железную шахту своей частной собственностью, тогда согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам он становится вором. Он становится вором, и он подвергается наказанию, потому что это собственность Бога.»- Лекция 17.08.66 Нью-Йорк
« Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности.( Everything belongs to God. No private proprietorship.)» - Письмо Харикеше 28.10.76 Вриндаван.
« Это наше основное понятие : ишавасйам идам сарвам (Ишо 1)» - Беседа В 05.07.75. Чикаго.
« Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1). Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. ("nothing is private property. That is our philosophy. isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1)").» - Беседа 22.05.75 Мельбурн.
« Частная собственность незаконна («unlawfully to create a personal property» )» - 1956 Обратно к Богу. 3.09 Hope Against Hope.
«На каком основании вы наслаждаетесь собственностью Кришны? » - Беседа 11.01.77 Аллахабад
Трипурари: Они говорят: «Бог дал нам землю, чтобы делать то, что мы хотим». * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Прабхупада: Нет. Бог не давал вам землю. (…) Бог дал это всем (…)Так же, как отец. Отец дает всем сыновьям, а не какому то конкретному сыну. Почему же вы заявляете права?(…) вы воры » - Прогулка 01.04.75 Маяпур
« никто не имеет права объявлять что бы то ни было своей собственностью.» - ШБ 2.6.23 ком.
« это земля Бога, и поэтому она принадлежит всем, так как все являются детьми Бога.» - Science of Self Realization 6
« все сыновья Бога имеют равное право пользоваться этим. » - Беседа B, 10.08.73 Париж. 
« у нас есть равные права владения собственностью Отца» - Беседа с Лалитой Прасад 02.03.72 Бирмагар
« Если каждый обладает равными правами владеть собственностью отца, то почему кто либо должен иметь больше? » - Беседа 02.03.72 Бирнагар.
« всё является собственностью отца, и если ты ешь больше всех хороших вещей в семье, это не позволительно.» - Утренняя прогулка 01.05.73 Лос Анджелес
« Как мало бы еды у нас не было, мы должны делить её» - Беседа 31.07. 76 Новый Вриндаван.
« Я не говорю о еде. Я говорю о благах. Должно быть равное распределение благ. (...) блага должны распределяться равно по потребностям каждого.» - Беседа 31.05.74. Женева
«Равное распределение благ - все принадлежит Богу  ("The equal distribution of wealth—everything belongs to God.")» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.
«Один владелец означает, что не должно быть частных собственников какого-либо имущества." - Back to Godhead vol 3 part 13 1958
« Что бы не было у грихастхи, он должен равно распределить это между всеми» - ШБ 7.14 Краткое описание главы.
«Вся собственность должна принадлежать всему обществу» - Лекция ШБ 9.12.73 Лос Анджелес
«Деньги, находящиеся в различных банках на моих именных счетах должны стать собственностью Общества и расходоваться на нужды Общества. (...) [ Любая оформленная на мое имя собственность ] принадлежит Обществу» - Беседа 22.05.77 Вриндаван 
«Это движение сознания Кришны или Бхагавата Дхарма - это совершенный коммунизм.» - Лекция 14.01.73 Бомбей.
« мы являемся коммуной, мы должны всё распределять по потребностям каждого » - Прогулка 27.05.74 Рим
«Мы имеем право только пользоваться чем-либо, но у нас нет права накапливать или присваивать это.» - Раджа-Видья - царь знания гл 7.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Андрей (или Алексей? в очередной инкарнации), а вы можете пошагово расписать, как нужно ввести Варнаашраму в ИСККОН? Допустим, вы стали большим руководителем в ИСККОН и в вашем распоряжении есть храм, в котором живут 10-15 практикующих преданных и в этом городе есть еще 100-150 преданных, которые практикуют сознание Кришны в разной степени. Что бы вы стали делать, чтобы в данной ситуации выполнить желание Шрилы Прабхупады и построить Варнаашраму в ИСККОН? Только желательно поконкретнее. Потому что, насколько я знаю, никто особенно не против этой системы в принципе, но никто толком не понимает, как ее практически можно ввести в ИСККОН. Поделитесь своими практическими рекомендациями.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Андрей (или Алексей? в очередной инкарнации), а вы можете пошагово расписать, как нужно ввести Варнаашраму в ИСККОН? Допустим, вы стали большим руководителем в ИСККОН и в вашем распоряжении есть храм, в котором живут 10-15 практикующих преданных и в этом городе есть еще 100-150 преданных, которые практикуют сознание Кришны в разной степени. Что бы вы стали делать, чтобы в данной ситуации выполнить желание Шрилы Прабхупады и построить Варнаашраму в ИСККОН? Только желательно поконкретнее. Потому что, насколько я знаю, никто особенно не против этой системы в принципе, но никто толком не понимает, как ее практически можно ввести в ИСККОН. Поделитесь своими практическими рекомендациями.


Будет сделано. Пределами конкретизации любого физического объекта в сознании, то есть конкретизации описания, является описание физических параметров его элементарных частиц, квантов и их связей. Поэтому конкретизация, решение поставленной в вопросе задачи, также предполагает описание всех элементов затрагиваемой в вопросе системы и параметров их связи. Соответственно это потребует необходимого времени, поэтому предпочтительно двигаться в описании от общего к частному, постепенно углубляясь на более глубокий уровень конкретизации подробностей. Поэтому ответ на вопрос должен представлять из себя динамический цикл ответов, состоящий из какого то необходимого количества статей. Я буду периодически добавлять статьи, каждая из которых будет конкретизацией основных идей статей, предшествующих ей.

Имеющуюся готовую информацию удалось сформировать несколькими с одной стороны не совсем плавно диффузирующими друг в друга, а с другой местами повторяющимися по смыслу  частями, поэтому в рамках намеченного плана дальнейшей конкретизации положений идеи я просто обозначу какую то часть введением, а другие какими нибудь заголовками.


*Введение.*

Чтобы не показаться надменными, для опоры тезиса возьмем несколько цитат или определений, априори принимаемых за аксиому двумя сторонами как общий авторитет, то есть слова Прабхупады в компиляции:

*"Варнашрама-дхарма - это не феномен исторического периода, [даты которого] скалькулированы в современную эпоху. Она природна. Нет необходимости отслеживать историю; Варнашрама-дхарма естественна и существует со дня творения. Варнашрама-дхарма это Вишну. Социальный организм является телом Господа. На самом деле, Он есть вся эта Вселенная. [ВАД] существует [и сейчас].Вы не можете отменить ее. Система варнашрамы распространяется повсюду, она не может быть нарушена [и] её невозможно устранить, но если вы искажаете её форму, то вы страдаете. Сейчас она существует в деформированном виде. Общество должно быть систематизированным и организованным. Вот что мы пытаемся сделать."

Из этого делается вывод, что как бы это противоречиво не звучало, но так же как ВАД невозможно вывести, то есть устранить, точно так же её невозможно ввести, как невозможно ввести или вывести пространство или время. Капля не может влиять на океан, но океан влияет на каплю. То есть, исходя из утверждения о том, что ВАД это Бог, Вселенная, совокупность всего, то мы естественным образом заключаем, что не мы вводим или можем ввести ВАД, а наоборот ВАД вводит нас или может ввести. Бог это Бхагаван, бхакти и бхакты одновременно в единстве целого и различии частей. Мы сами даже не можем захотеть или не захотеть бхакти, стать или даже не стать бхактами, как говорится «Весь бхакти марг зависит от милости Господа» (Лекция ШБ 08.12.73 Лос Анджелес). И это научный факт "общественное бытие определяет общественное сознание", мы вплоть до наших мыслей о ВАД являемся следствием совокупности причин, то есть внешних обстоятельств, а совокупность всех внешних обстоятельств в том числе и общество, как причина индивидуума, и определяется шастрами как "Бог", "карма" или соответственно ВАД. Если условно взять за ВАД социальную систему времен Махабхараты, то мы знаем, что она деформировалась или видоизменялась в рамках сюжета не в результате чьих то независящих от Бога или калы действий, а как раз под влиянием калы или лилы Кришны, или можно сказать лилы самой ВАД. Итак мы не можем ни устранить ВАД, ни ввести, мы и есть ВАД, как все вместе, так и каждый по отдельности, микрокосм как известно, в том числе и из шастр, аналогичен макрокосму. 

Система распределения, производства ( в том числе движения) и потребления по потребностям элементов системы представляют собой сущность любой системы, а первичное значение понятия ВАД согласно определениям Прабхупады - это "система". Организм это система органов, распределяющих, производящих и потребляющих необходимое, и когда несколько организмов объединяются через централизацию распределения, то есть когда два противопоставляемых центра, холодильника, объединяются в один, а две несогласованных деятельности по их наполнению связываются общим планом, то и потребности потребления, то есть интересы из двух противопоставляемых становятся общими. Таким образом две системы ВАД в форме двух организмов становятся подсистемами системы из двух ВАД, то есть организацией. Целью такой систематизации двух подсистем является сверхаддитивный эффект, то есть прибыль, получение сверх данного, появление у системы свойств, не присущих элементам системы. Сверхаддитивный эффект систематизации мужчины и женщины это ребенок. Без связи друг с другом у них не может быть детей, и следовательно связанных с ними дополнительных возможностей. Возможности системы превосходят сумму возможностей составляющих её частей; общая производительность или функциональность системы лучше, чем у простой суммы элементов. 

Для систематизации мужчины и женщины в систему семьи через половую связь и появления у них сверхаддитивного эффекта, то есть ребенка, им неизменно необходимо знание об элементах системы и форме их связей. Мужчине и женщине кто то или что то должно было поведать о том, что сверхаддитивный эффект, дети, рождаются не в капусте, и не приносятся аистами, а возникают благодаря связи мужчины и женщины по строго определенной форме. И эта строго определенная форма половой связи, есть форма или план распределения ресурсов, таких как пространство, время и материя. Ребенок не родится если не распределить материю, то есть семя, в строго определенное для него пространство, а семя не распределится, если не распределить на его производство строго определенное количество времени. При этом основополагающим фактором такой систематизации двух элементов является взаимное акцептирование ими данной формы отношений, то есть данного плана распределения. Женщина и мужчина должны согласится принять данный план распределения своих ресурсов, превратив их таким образом в ресурсы системы. В свою очередь основополагающим фактором согласия является желание. Желательный сверхаддитивный эффект, желанный двумя элементами ребенок, может возникнуть только при тождестве желаний двух данных элементов. Основополагающим же фактором желания является врожденный естественный инстинкт самосохранения, приобретающий в зависимости от интерпретации субъектом своей "самости" форму того или иного желания, а так же его принятие или отвержение разумом. Если я сознаю себя мужчиной, то я хочу женщину, а если я сознаю себя мужчиной расистом, то я принимаю женщин своей расы и отвергаю женщин других рас. Врожденной интерпретацией "Я", базовой прошивкой системы живого организма от разработчика, Брахмы, обеспечивающей самосохранение системы, её целесообразное потребление, является моха, самоотождествление себя с системой организма, включающей непосредственно тело, его органы чувств, ум и разум. 

Целью или функцией органов чувств является деятельность, можно сказать производство, например воспроизведение физических свойств объектов. Целью или функцией ума является потребление, например потребление воспроизведенных чувствами качеств с присущим потреблению расщеплением и трансформацией потребляемого , в данном случае расщеплением воспроизведенных чувствами качеств на приятные и неприятные, и трансформацию приятных качеств в желание потребления объекта, принятия его, а неприятных в желание его не принять, отторгнуть. Цель и функция разума заключается в распределении решений, основанном на выведенном им балансе между производством, то есть объективными потребностями всей системы органов чувств и потреблением ума, то есть приятностью и неприятностью для него объекта производства. Потребности потребления всегда определяют потребности производства а следовательно и план распределения, поэтому решения разума всегда, даже когда ему приходится ограничивать ум в удовлетворении его потребностей, направлены прежде всего на интерес ума в долгосрочной перспективе. Когда ум хочет спать утром вместо того, чтобы идти на работу, то разум поднимает его не потому что работа для него выше чем желание ума, а для того, чтобы ум мог продолжать реализовывать свое желание в долгосрочной перспективе. Разум санкционирует аскезу только потому, что она обеспечивает чувственные наслаждения. Родители ограничивают ребенка в наслаждениях в детстве только для того, чтобы он мог систематически наслаждаться в будущем. Таким образом механизм принятия решений человеком всегда естественным образом основан на бхоге и тьяге, гьяне и карме, то есть естественном стремлении быть счастливым и свободным от страданий. В свою очередь эффективность принятых решений всегда будет зависеть от количества доступной разуму информации об общей системе окружающей среды. Знающий как устроена мышеловка не полезет в нее за сыром, знающий законы геометрии построит надежное помещение, а не разбирающийся в грибах отравится внешне соблазнительным мухомором. Таким образом в конечном итоге решение определяется желанием выгоды, а также знанием возможности её достижения. Тот, кто желает выгадать время и знает прямой путь, тот не решит идти в обход. 

Бхога и тьяга, гьяна и карма являются естественными векторами принятия решений для индивидуального временного организма. Решения, принимаемые по этой же матрице, но вследствие понимания вечности себя, системы и своей связи с ней направленные на систему, называются принципом "принимать все благоприятное и отвергать все неблагоприятное для преданного служения ( то есть для системы)". Этот принцип является первичным качеством шаранагати, предания. То есть бхакти, даже с санскрита переводясь словарем как  «being a part of…» -  быть частью, причастие, подразумевает систематизацию индивидуума в среде, так сказать "счастение" индивидуума со средой, импульс к которому рождается из желания выгоды или счастья, а также знания о счастье и методе его реализации.  

Арджуна в начале третьей главы Гиты обращается к Кришне как раз за знанием о том, как реализовать свое желание выгоды, освободившись от страданий и обрести счастье, и Кришна описал ему принципы варнашрамы, освобождающие от страданий и дарующие счастье. За кажущимся высоким уровнем абстракции Его слов, который с одной стороны необходим для привлечения широких масс, а с другой стороны является на самом деле гениальным сгущением множества точных технологий и законов, скрывается описание системного принципа среды, матрица принятия решений, говорится о распределении, производстве, потреблении, причин деградации этого всего, зависимость этого всего от знания и тд.  Все эти принципы нам и предстоит разобрать по указанному вначале вектору движения об общего к частному. А пока в форме  концептуального вывода первого уровня абстракции в рамках ответа на вопрос “что делать” сведем вышесказанное к следующей формуле: 

Живые существа движимы целью выгоды и знанием средств достижения цели, следовательно если перед нами стоит задача сподвигнуть их из точки А в точку Б, например из состояния атомизированной массы в состояние системы ВАД, то у нас в наличии два варианта действий. Первый вариант заключается в изменении их представлений о выгоде посредством доказательства выгодности системы ВАД и убыточности бессистемной атомизации, то есть представление ВАД, как цели. Например кто то видит своей выгодой, целью, "служить Кришне", но шастры утверждают, что "служить Кришне" означает служить совокупности его энергий, преданным, а ВАД и есть система служения всем осознанным и неосознанным преданным, следовательно служить Кришне, означает служить ВАД и в ВАД. Второй вариант заключается в изменении их представлений о средствах достижения их целей, например кто то не хочет ( как он думает) особо служить Кришне, его целью является экономическое благополучие и ради этого он конкурирует с окружающей средой все больше атомизируясь и уменьшая в результате свои энергетические показатели. ВАД это система активного производства благ, отвечающей всей совокупности потребностей тела и ума, динамика которой за счет синергии непрерывно растет, решая все проблемы дефицита чувственных наслаждений и знания. Итак мы в самых общих чертах ответили на вопрос “что делать?”, а теперь в общих чертах попытаемся разобрать ответ на вопрос “кто виноват?” (в следующей части)

-----------------
* ( Не делил некоторые цитаты по порядку компиляции)
« система [ВАД] существует [и сейчас], поскольку она необходима. Вы не можете отменить ее. Но сейчас она существует в деформированном виде. Общество должно быть систематизированным и организованным. Вот что мы пытаемся сделать.» - Прогулка Пертх 10.05.75  
«Варнашрама-дхарма - это не феномен исторического периода, [даты которого] скалькулированы в современную эпоху. Она природна.(...) Нет необходимости отслеживать историю;  Варнашрама-дхарма естественна и существует со дня творения ». - Наука Самореализации 6 гл.
«Варнашрама-дхарма это Вишну» - Беседа 02.09.73 Лондон
« социальный организм является телом Господа» - ШБ 2.9.36 ком.
«На самом деле, Он (Кришна) есть вся эта Вселенная(«He is in fact this entire universe»)» (Бг. 7.19 ком.) 
«Система варнашрамы это творение Личности Бога и её невозможно устранить.» - Civilization and Transcendence 2

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я просил вас пошагово расписать введение Варнаашрамы в НЫНЕ существующем городском центре ИСККОН. Философии уже более, чем достаточно.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Я просил вас пошагово расписать введение Варнаашрамы в НЫНЕ существующем городском центре ИСККОН. Философии уже более, чем достаточно.


Я этим и занимаюсь. Как же её ввести, если её возможно только принять, акцептировав её принципы, например базовый принцип варнашрамы самвибхагах - равное распределение благ. Вы говорите : " никто особенно не против этой системы", а по существу никто не понимает, что означает понятие "эта система", и потому "никто толком не понимает, как ее практически можно ввести в ИСККОН". Я поэтому и расписал в введении, что её невозможно "практически ввести", её ,например лично вы, или любой другой может только "практически принять":  "Варнашрама-дхарма означает, что человек должен акцептировать эти принципы варнашрама-дхармы» -  Лекция ШБ 17.12.73 Лос Анджелес

У Варнашрамы, принципы, которой необходимо практически принять, не может быть никаких других принципов, кроме тех, что нам дал Шрила Прабхупада, мы же не устроители чьих то иных планов, планов Вед, или даже планов предшествующих ачариев, мы устроители планов действующего ачарии - Шрилы Прабхупады, поэтому для нас "практически принять принципы варнашрамы" означает практически исполнять все наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, следовать всем данным им принципам. Причем для этого даже не нужно знать зачем им следовать и как они работают, каништха адхикари не знает всего этого, он просто беспрекословно практически исполняет их и потому считается тенью вайшнава, то есть делает все тоже самое что и он, только не понимает логики процесса, ведь у тени нет мыслительного аппарата. Поэтому ваш вопрос "как лидеру практически ввести Варнашраму" означает на самом деле " Как лидеру сделать так, чтобы люди следовали наставлениям Прабхупады". Наставления об обобществлении материальной собственности и равном её распределении по потребностям в Исккон даны однозначным утверждением, как же я могу ввести, например в вас, практическое исполнение этого наставления? Вы же субъект действия, а не я, правильно? Но тем не менее механизм "введения" в вас желания практически исполнять эти принципы есть, и я его описал в общих чертах в введении, в следующей статье рассмотрим еще более подробно. Где я не прав?

Да кстати " философии более чем достаточно" это когда для ума достаточно разумных оснований, чтобы принять выводы философии, согласится с решением философии, мы видим, что решения Прабхупады не исполняются, а значит для ума нет достаточных разумных оснований для этого, следовательно философии, а точнее её понимания недостаточно. Об этом как раз первая часть статьи. Которую я хотел опубликовать так же.

----------


## Андрей Донской

*Часть первая.* *Деформация системы ВАД.*

До поступления вопроса,  я как раз занимался написанием статьи об энтропии системы,  процесс написания которой требует значительного временного ресурса вследствии сложности предмета. Поскольку статья не закончена, а план нашей детализации в любом случае предполагает предварительное описание общих принципов решения поставленной задачи, то в этой части мы ограничимся лишь необходимым для связи вопросов "кто виноват” и "что делать" описанием принципа энтропии единой системы интерпретации языковых знаков, лежащей в основе фактической атомизации социальных и культурных общностей. 

Говорится что: «Как погонщик продевает в ноздри быков веревки, так и Верховный Господь связывает людей веревками Своих слов. Его слова — это предписания Вед, определяющие имена и обязанности сословий общества .»(ШБ 6.3.13)

Деградация или деформация любой системы, есть деградация или деформация её связей. Связью элементов социальной системы является информационная коммуникация посредством взаимного акцепта физического референта языковых знаков, следовательно деградация социальной системы есть деградация коммуникации между её агентами, обусловленная экспоненциально растущей энтропией единой системы интерпретации понятий.

*"Ложная интерпретация убила нашу культуру. [В Коране говорится]: "Аллах сотворил Адама и научил его именам и названиям предметов, которые будут употребляться в жизни. Аллах сказал Адаму: "О Адам, сообщи ты им названия этих предметов и их предназначение, которым ты научился!"  [Другими словами]:  настоящая истина находится в системе парампары. Вы не можете ничего взять и неправильно истолковать. Иначе эта [настоящая истина] будет утрачена. Предположим, с самого начала моей жизни отец учил меня, что словом «диктофон» называется вот это . Если сейчас я как то по-другому неверно истолковал это [понятие], значит, оно утрачено. [Необходимо] "Называть вещи своими именами." [В Библии говорится]: "И нарек человек имена. На всей земле был один язык и одно наречие. И сказал Господь: сойдем же и смешаем там язык их, так чтобы один не понимал речи другого. И рассеял их Господь оттуда по всей земле; и они перестали строить город [и башню]. Посему дано ему имя: Вавилон, ибо там смешал Господь язык всей земли, и оттуда рассеял их Господь по всей земле." [Кришна говорит] : "знание, которое Я поведал богу солнца, передавалось по ученической преемственности. Теперь оно утрачено". Мы должны обратить внимание на эти слова. Почему утрачено? Вы думаете, тогда не было ни одного ученого мудреца? Во времена Кришны? О, тогда было множество ученых мудрецов. Ни один и ни два, а десятки ученых мудрецов. И тем не менее Господь сказал, Кришна сказал: " То знание, именно в том виде, в котором Я поведал богу солнца, теперь потеряно". Как оно было потеряно? Было множество пандитов, и все же оно было потеряно. Как? Потеряно значит, что комментарий, понимание было потеряно. Йада йада хи дхармасья гланир бхавати бхарата [БГ 4.7] - это утверждение означает: «Всякий раз, когда утрачивается [правильное] использование слова «дхарма», или чистого свойства, в это время является [Кришна]. Вы должны обратиться к гуру и принять его слово. Обратитесь к правильной личности для того, чтобы получить правильный смысл . Смысл очень точный, но мы создаем какой то неправильный смысл. Не искажайте смысл. Примите его таким как он есть. Тогда вы станете совершенным."

Итак, деформация системы ВАД является следствием энтропии единой системы интерпретации её законов, дхармы. Энтропия единой системы интерпретации приводит к увеличению степени абстракции понятий, а предельная степень абстракции понятия есть полная утрата его связи с каким бы то ни было физическим референтом, то есть смерть понятия, после которой образуется вакуум понимания, непроизвольно заполняющийся близлежащими традиционными интерпретациями. Дхарма, закон, это всегда стути, видхи и нишедхи,  можно сказать утверждение прав , обязанностей и запретов, то есть утверждение того, что такое хорошо и плохо, добро и зло, а также определение источника власти. Если спросить сейчас у разных людей, что такое закон, добро, зло, право, власть, обязанность, что такое Бог, то интерпретация каждого из них будет состоять из традиций того культурного эгрегора в котором они находятся, не совпадая с интерпретаций других эгрегоров. В результате « Когда им говорят: "Не распространяйте нечестия на земле!" — они отвечают: "Только мы и устанавливаем порядок". [Хотя] воистину, именно они распространяют нечестие, но они не осознают этого. Когда им говорят: «Придите к тому, что ниспослал Аллах, и к Посланнику», – они отвечают: «Нам достаточно того, на чем мы застали наших отцов». Неужели они поступят так, даже если их отцы ничего не знали и не следовали прямым путем?.» ( Коран 2.11,12; 5.104)

Если атомизация системы есть энтропия единой системы интерпретации, то организация системы есть восстановление или установление единой интерпретации между элементами системы. И именно с этой целью, как уже было указано в цитате выше является субъект власти, Кришна или Его представитель, восстанавливая устои дхармы, определения закона.  В силу определенной специфики понятия "Бог", физический референт которого обладает абсолютной степенью энтропии, то есть находится во всех возможных состояниях сразу, и ни в каком конкретном состоянии рассматриваемом  в отдельности, при искажении интерпретации данного понятия, в связанных исключительно с ним языковых знаках "Добро и Зло" в силу определенного принципа, который мы когда нибудь рассмотрим в отдельной статье, происходит обратно противоположная смена физического референта, в результате чего агенты коммуникации начинают при любых отличных от истинной интерпретации понятия "Бог"  условиях , считать и называть объективное зло добром, а объективное добро злом. Подробное описание этого принципа, а также естественно возникающего из этого решения проблемы, заключающегося в вынужденном подстраивании информационного потока Парампары под данные обстоятельства, а точнее растворении "молока" истины и "яда" иллюзии в "воде" абстракции , также должны быть рассмотрены в дальнейшем в отдельной статье. Сейчас мы упоминаем об этом лишь в связи с рассматриваемой необходимостью "кипячения молока", то есть синтезировании изначальной сути понятий содержащихся в послании Прабхупады, а также сути самого послания. 

Стоит отметить лишь то, что поскольку любая производственная система  основывается на потреблении благ, можно сказать “добра”, то при смене референтов понятий “добро и зло”,  производственная система становится зависимой от потребления объективного зла,  являющегося добром в субъективном представлении системы. Например производственная деятельность ребенка, не способного различать яд и молоко, а также истину и иллюзию, зависит от потребления им яда иллюзии, который он субъективно считает молоком истины. Например для того, чтобы осуществлялся его процесс производства знания в форме имитирующих реальность игр, такие как игры во врача, повара, солдата на войне и тд, родители создают в его сознании иллюзию, имитируя причинно следственную цепь между действием ребенка и его следствием в реальности. Родители могут побуждать маленькую дочь испечь им пластилиновых пирожков в игрушечной печи, убеждая ее в том, что их голод может быть утолен ими, а когда она приносит им их, то они делают вид, что едят, имитируя насыщение. Родители могут испугать мальчика наступлением вымышленных врагов на них, и призывать его обнажить свой игрушечный меч, чтобы защитить их, а после нескольких взмахов по воздуху убедить его, что враги повержены, проблема решена и похвалить за храбрость и вымышленную эффективность действия.  

На книжной полке родителей хранится объем информации, который  содержит в себе информацию трех качеств, а именно повергающих в иллюзию, например фантастические сказки для детей, не повергающих в иллюзию, но и не проливающих свет истины, например художественные детективы, и проливающих свет истины - познавательные книги, научная литература. Эти три качества информации можно сравнить с ядом, водой и молоком, а дозирование их пропорцией с учетом квалификации и соответственно образовательной потребности индивидуума - ориентацией Парампары на время, место и обстоятельства цикла своей производственной деятельности.  (Внимание дальше не такие простые для понимания понятия диалектической логики и логические построения)

Синтез молока истины из такого раствора, обозначающий прогресс человека в логическом анализе, и следовательно убежденности, а также общего адхикара,  есть выделение первичного качества тезиса через  абстрагирование его составляющих от их вторичных качеств, и устранения противоречия между утверждением тезиса и его отрицанием обратно противоположным тезисом посредством получившегося отрицания отрицания. Это называется “снятие” в диалектике. При кипячении молока находящаяся в нем грязь, противоречащая качествам чистого молока скапливается на поверхности в форме пены, которую необходимо снять для того, чтобы устранить противоречие вторичной пены и первичного молока.  

"Бог зависим", "Бог независим", "Бог одновременно зависим и не зависим", два первых утверждения потенциально являются либо ядом либо молоком по отношению друг к  другу, по закону логики одно из них истинно, а другое нет.  Третье утверждение абстрактно , оно ни отрицает два первых тезиса, а также свои составляющие, ни утверждает их, следовательно оно не может является ни молоком, ни ядом по отношению к ним, а значит является водой. Согласно одному плавающему в нашем растворе сгустку определения первичным качеством понятия "Бог"  является качество беспричинности и "полноцелостности", то есть нахождение вне  бытия внешних обстоятельств и внешней среды, следовательно Он не может зависеть от них, и  можно предположить что тезис "Бог независим" является молоком , а его антитезис - ядом. Однако противоречие отрицания обратно противоположным тезисом не устраняется, нет "снятия", преемственности, невозможно быть зависимо независимым. А вот независимо зависимым быть можно. Рассмотрим это.   

Если молоко перемешивать дальше, то оно со временем сгустится до тезиса, указывающего на такое качество Бога, как системность, то есть составленность из взаимосвязанных частей, и следовательно зависимость Его макросостояния от микросостояний составляющих Его элементов. Возникает самоотрицание тезиса ,  Бог зависим, но поскольку другим Его первичным качеством является беспричинность, то Его системность, зависимость, также не имеют начала, то есть, независимы. Независимая зависимость есть видоизмененная форма независимости или диалектическое самоотрицание независимости, это первая стадия "снятия" - отрицание.  

Понятие "молоко" подразумевает в своем первичном качестве какой то процент воды, без воды это уже не молоко а порошок ("молочность"), поэтому первичное качество зависимости Бога, включает в себя одновременно независимость, которое однако лишь умозрительно и не отменяет зависимость Его макросостояния от микросостояний его элементов, то есть энтропию. Замкнутая система обладает энтропией, то есть зависит от самой себя, но поскольку первичным качеством зависимости является предопределенность конкретного следствия конкретной и внешней по отношению к нему причиной, а внешние причины исключены первичным качеством Бога, то эта независимость существует лишь в форме мысли, поскольку ее объект, внешняя причина никогда не существовал. Например вы плаваете в вечном океане молока, вы независимы от внешнего дефицита лактозы, но внешний дефицит лактозы никогда не существовал и не будет существовать, поэтому ваша независимость также никогда существовала даже в потенции, ведь океан молока вечен и даже потенциально не может иссякнуть, а кроме вас в нем никого нет, конкуренция также потенциально отсутствует. Если не существует объекта независимости, то не существует и независимости от него субъекта. При этом ваше потребление лактозы вечно зависит от внутренней работы ваших клеток, которые должны расщепить молоко на лактозу и распределить её между собой по потребностям через опосредование процесса внутренними органами - сердцем, легкими, желудком и тд.  Отказ от выполнения предписанных обязанностей в составе органов и принципа равного распределения любой из клеток увеличивает дефицит питательных веществ в вашем организме. Таким образом ваше удовлетворение вечно зависит от исполнения клетками предписанных обязанностей в составе органов, и равного распределения питательных веществ. Так видит систему и действует её исправный элемент, чистый преданный : "Кришна голоден, и если мама Яшода не накормит его, то он умрет." И это единственное истинное видение, чистый преданный не пребывает в заблуждении.  Бог тождественен совокупности своих частей, таким образом зависимость от них является Его зависимостью от Самого Себя, а зависимость лишь от самого себя есть независимость. То есть, если при условном разделении феномена на субъект зависимости и объект зависимости, последний зависит только от субъекта, то делается дедуктивное заключение о независимости субъекта от объекта.  Таким образом происходит синтез тезиса и антитезиса, то есть "снятие" - отрицание отрицания, преемственность качеств. Условная независимость "снимается", трансформируясь в фактическую зависимость, переходящую снова в "условную" независимость с сохранением качества фактической зависимости.  

Бог, причина всех причин, есть все и может быть всем, включая причину Самого Себя, Своей собственной матерью. Он может быть одновременно воспринимающим и воспринимаемым, тем, кто зависит, и тем от кого тот первый зависит. Бог абсолютно независим, но так видит Себя только Сам Бог и только в "безличном" ( согласно философии вайшнавов) аспекте Брахмана ( поэтому понятие "независимость", отражающее снятие на второй стадии мы также назвали условным и взяли в кавычки). Таким образом первичным качеством Кришны в рамках системы источника тезисов, философии вайшнавов, является Его вечная абсолютная зависимость, и каждый кто считает иначе, тот отравленный ядом имперсонализма безумец в их представлении.

Синтез воды есть выделение вторичного качества посредством абстрагирования от первичного качества с ложным устранением противоречия между ним и его отрицанием обратно противоположным тезисом с помощью получившейся абстракции. Другими словами вы извлекаете воду, яд остается в молоке, но вы называется воду "молоком" и в вашем субъективном представлении противоречий нет.  То есть противоречие между тезисами  "Бог зависим" и "Бог независим",  вы ложно устраняете их объединением и выделением получившейся абстракции - "Бог одновременно зависим и независим". В результате кипячения раствора без перемешивания, систематического анализа, происходит ложное "снятие" противоречия, вы концентрируетесь на извлечении воды, снимаете пену но не перемешиваете, в результате испарение влаги при отсутствии перемешивания приводит к прекращению синтеза молока вследствии его подгорания. Влага выпарена, осев каплями на вашем лице, но сохранившееся противоречие отрицания тезиса противоположным ему утверждением сохраняется, сладость молока отрицается горечью, возникшей в результате испарения влаги, отсутствия перемешивания и ложного (бессмысленного) снятия пены. В результате вы спускаете весь раствор в унитаз, вытираете остатки синтезированной воды со лба, и глядя на нее, видите молоко, точнее вспоминаете о том, как вы собирались им полакомится, и насколько вы голодны. Движимые чувством голода, вы заглядываете в кошелек, и если там есть достаточная сумма, то идете за новой порцией разбавленного магазинного молока.           

Потребление воды из молочного раствора, не способное само по себе обеспечить формирование и развитие социальных тканей и органов тела Господа, а следовательно и решить проблемы его клетки, то есть индивидуума, удовлетворив тем самым Кришну, является уровнем карми, который накопив достаточное количество благочестия в форме возникших в том числе под влиянием его прошлых действий благоприятных обстоятельств, соприкасается с раствором, основную часть которого составляют абстрактные, при несистематизированном их рассмотрении,понятия. Таким образом «поверхностных читателей Вед, принимающих это знание не по цепи авторитетной ученической преемственности, витиеватый стиль этих книг вводит в заблуждение» (ШБ 1.3.24 ком.) Делая упор на внешних, напрямую никак не связанных с решением его проблем, процессах арчаны и садхана бхакти, такой человек, в результате отсутствия с его стороны производства социальной негэнтропии, и как следствие возрастания энтропии, продолжает порождать своей потребительской деятельностью причины собственных страданий, и если влага шраванам и смаранам испаряется им не систематизировано, без логического анализа совокупности тезисов, то все его понимание будет состоять из капель поверхностных догм, и в результате такой человек перестает инвестировать эту часть своей энергии, снова возвращая её в общий план своей личной экономики, то есть "выгорает". Однако оставшаяся память привлекательности даже внешнего процесса, в совокупности с запахом истины в осевших его голове каплях информации, а также в совокупности с неизбежным болезненным "подгоранием" индивидуума  в неизменно ухудшающихся от кармической деятельности условиях бытия, рано или поздно побуждают его вновь возвращаться к процессу. Таким образом он совершает взлеты и падения, так или иначе возвращаясь к молочному раствору по мере накопления им новых порций благочестия в форме условий, созданных его инвестициями энергии в организацию, торгующую молоком, либо в форме негативного опыта страданий, задающих в совокупности с памятью о процессе, и наличием его в обществе вектор движения карми в сторону раствора. 

Неофит карми не отрицает зависимость Бога, но при этом представляя его абстрактно, убежден что Бог, или Его состояние, или вектор Его "милости" напрямую зависят от обрядов арчаны и ритуалов песнопений или джапы, а отрицание этого противоположным тезисом о прямой зависимости Бога от состояния среды, которую Он из себя и представляет, неофит карми ложно снимает тезисом об "одновременной и непостижимой" независимости Бога от своей энергии, и делает это до тех пор, пока горечь жизни, возникающая от неизбежной, при отсутствии систематизации, энтропии, а также усилия специалиста, способного победить в диспуте его ум, не направят его по необходимому вектору действий. 

Вторичные процессы,  обеспечивающие образование человека, формирование в его разуме общей картины системы, посредством её схематичного обрядово-ритуального представления, безусловно необходимы, также как образовательный процесс развивающих игр для детей, но при этом они являются средством, а не целью, лишь начальным этапом на пути служения системе, которая напрямую зависит от объективных действий, направленных на формирование, поддержание и развитие системы распределения-производства-потребления благ (в т.ч знания). Таким образом результатом потребления воды абстракции является продолжение пребывание человека в положении благочестивого карми, имеющего доступ к раствору. «Для того, чтобы привлечь внимание подобных людей и заставить их действовать благочестиво, наставления их Писаний изобилуют заманчивыми преувеличениями.»(Брахман и вайшнав. Пракрити-джана-канда) «Для достижения своей цели они совершают религиозные ритуалы и церемонии, однако «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называет все это обманом.» (ЧЧ Мадхйа 8.90) «Это нужно лишь для того, чтобы ввести в заблуждение движущихся и неподвижных живых существ. Пусть они до скончания века тешат себя этими иллюзиями.» (ЧЧ Мадхья 20.145)  

Какой карми захочет зависеть от Бога, который Сам зависим от своих преданных, от каких то нищих брахманов, вроде Васудева Датты, да еще и от всех впринципе? Зависеть от такого Бога означало бы зависеть от его преданных, быть слугой слуг, а кто кроме чистого преданного хочет быть слугой слуг, и зависеть от слуг Бога, а не от независимого Бога? Никто. А сколько чистых преданных можно насчитать на этой планете? Поэтому примесь иллюзии и абстракции, подобной "разбавлению молока водой, для того, чтобы обмануть клиента"(с) необходима для привлечения тех, кто жаждет независимости, исчезающей при предании зависимому Богу. Это первая но не самая критичная стадия т.н "чемоданничества"  - стремления убежать в абстрактную среду, где все всегда хорошо само по себе, то есть где все служит карми, а не карми всему, точнее карми абстрактно представляет, что он служит там, но при этом все параферналии, дома, дороги возникают там либо сами, либо по желанию карми. Карми хочет сна, в котором он будет наблюдателем меняющихся сами собой, то есть от работы энергии Бога, приятных декораций, а еще лучше чтоб он мог управлять ими, то есть энергией Бога, одним своим желанием. И Кришна, ради поддержания процесса взросления карми активно удовлетворяет его потребность в такой  иллюзии посредством абстракции понятий, являющейся на самом деле сгущением объективных законов и концепцией, которое без тщательной систематизации лишь выглядит абстрактно, поддерживая иллюзию тех, кто не предался Ему и не следует в полной мере Его представителю, предоставляющему так сказать ключи к разобстрагированию, в форме своих комментариев, которые при этом абстрагированы по той же схеме, но с добавлением в раствор нескольких сгустков точных определений, активизирующих процесс синтеза, но при этом защищенных от случайного несистемного их восприятия таким же количеством обратно противоположных тезисов. Однако вайшнав рационален, он рождает детей не для того, чтобы наслаждаться их детством, забавляясь их имитирующими реальность играми и потакая их иллюзии, а для того, чтобы они поскорее выросли и удовлетворяли Всевышнего исполнением предписанных обязанностей, поэтому Шрила Прабхупада, особенно интенсивно в последние месяцы своих слов, говорит: "Почему я должен обманывать вас, джентельмены? Почему столь великая индийская культура должна быть потеряна из за этих негодяев лидеров? Необходимо остановить это. Должно быть так, как говорит Кришна, должна быть [варнашрама], идеальные кшатрии, идеальные брахманы, идеальные вайшьи. В этом заключается движение сознания Кришны."(Беседа 22.03.77 Бомбей)

На самом деле потенциальный интерес карми и интерес Бога тождественны, наслаждения всех элементов системы, это наслаждение всей системы, и интерес системы не в том, чтобы отнять чувственные наслаждения у карми, а в том, чтобы научить его тому, как наслаждаться систематически, то есть без прерывания наслаждений горечью последствий хаотичного движения. И поскольку карми так или иначе разумен в своих действиях, пусть и ограниченных поверхностными масштабами своего восприятия  причинно следственной цепи, то обладая потенциальной возможностью принимать логический довод, он сохраняет перспективу изменить свои ошибочные представления, услышав однажды этот самый довод. То есть карми может обладать главным качеством необходимым для прогресса, а именно признания того, что “я не знаю”, являющимся основой движения мысли и развития разума. Это делает его существование в той или иной форме совместимым с жизнью системы, в отличии от последней категории разума, синтезирующего яд отрицания из раствора.    

Синтез яда есть выделение вторичного качества посредством отрицания первичного с ложным “снятием” противоречия противоположного  тезиса его абстрагированием. Это когда вы при кипячении раствора вместо того, чтобы отбрасывать ядовитую пену противоречий потребляете её, убеждая других в том, что только это и есть молоко, что все остальное яд, и что нет ничего превыше этого.  Такие «Люди со скудным запасом знаний прельщаются цветистыми словами Вед и утверждают, что нет ничего превыше этого» (ШБ 4.7.27 ком.)  Бхишма играл роль подобного приверженца традиции, смарта брахманы также являются примером, и каждый кто отвергает логический вывод, ссылаясь на “ачинтью” отсутствия логики в своем утверждении, и уверяя что Рамананда Рай, будучи одной из ашта сакхи, поднес сперва яд лжи Господу Чайтанье, когда тот попросил молока истины.  Брахма вади, таттва вади,  ритвик вади, прати ритвик вади, маявади , садхана "бхакти" вади,  любые "вади" и "исты",  кроме "целесообразности-вади" и  истинных рационалистов, или даже истинных материалистов, которые не только умозрительно отделяют дух от материи, но и действуют по отношению к материи как к материи, не видя разницы между камнем и телом ученого "брахмана", равно как и между деформацией головы второго первым, все это препятствующий прогрессу преданного служения тип отравленного эгоистичным догматизмом разума, который внешне будучи наряженным в белоснежные одежды торговца молоком истины, отравляет разум клиентов обратно противоположной подменой референта понятий добра и зла, реальности и иллюзии, деформируя истинную религию "здесь и сейчас" в ложную религию "там и потом" ("чемоданничество"), убивая тем самым живого находящегося прямо перед нами Бога и Его мир, превращая первого в абстрактного потустореннего призрака, а второе в замусоренный вокзал ожидания, кишащий продавцами , бездомными бродягами и ворами всех мастей. Об этой категории говорит Ишопанишад, как о самых опасных элементах в обществе, и связывает формирование религиозного правительства, то есть варнашрама дхарму с их отрицанием. Если те, кто синтезирует воду абстракции являются просто "чемоданщиками", то эта категория, будучи всегда проповедниками и религиозными деятелями является источником чемадонничества. Если первые просто пассажиры в поезде иллюзии, которых еще можно попросить на выход, то эти есть билетеры загробного мира, сделавшие торговлю ядом поверхностных заблуждений основой своего поддержания. Таким образом "распаковывание чемоданов", рациональное, основанное на шастрах обоснование референта понятия " возвращение обратно в духовный мир" как " трансформация материального мира обратно в духовный, через исправление его деформации, посредством исправления деформации понятий и как следствие системы ценностей" является основой формирования ВАД. Иллюзии "потусторонничества" духовного мира мы развеем в отдельной статье.    

На самом деле внешняя деятельность любых заблужденцев, является всего лишь проявлением их заблуждений. Это аксиома, поэтому чтобы разрушить их разрушительную деятельность, то есть через отрицание отрицания трансформировать или даже перенаправить её на другие объекты, необходимо разрушить их заблуждения. Военная наука гласит “ хочешь уничтожить врага - уничтожь его пищу” Все эти “веда-вада-раты” питаются заблуждениями в умах второй категории - благочестивых карми, которые они активно насаждают в них и культивируют подобно тому, как пахарь живет за счет посадок зерна и его культивации. То есть интеллект человека подобен полю, на котором произрастает как питательная пшеница, так и ядовитые плевела, в зависимости от того, кто его осеменял. Иисус Христос говорит, что для того, чтобы возникло царство Бога, то бишь ВАД, на земле, в том числе на земле, поле, разума, для этого ангелы, то есть преданные Господа, должны прежде отделить зрелую пшеницу, то есть "зрелый плод" окончательного вывода,  от плевел нелогичных и противоречивых заблуждений, чтобы первое убрать в житницы, то есть систематизировать все выводы в единую продуктивную систему, а второе связать в снопы и сжечь, то есть публично и также систематизировано разрушить. Причем Иисус и Прабхупада употребляют обратную последовательность.

«соберите прежде плевелы и свяжите их в снопы, чтобы сжечь их, а пшеницу уберите в житницу мою.» - Евангелие от Матфея 13:30
«Это еще одна сторона Его дела. Поскольку одна сторона - это защита преданных,  то другая сторона - это победить всех демонов. Точно так же, как если вы хотите выращивать рис на поле, то в первую очередь вам нужно уничтожить все нежелательные сорняки. Тогда вы сможете вырастить семена, и они хорошо взойдут.» - Лекция БГ 10.07.73 Лондон
Ложный тезис, плевел, произрастающий на поле разума, подобен демону, социально опасному грабителю, крадущему жизненно важное молоко истины, подменяя его ядом, а истинный тезис - праведнику, преданному, обеспечивающего поддержание жизни обладателя поля. Сжигание человеком плевела на поле своего разума есть когнитивный диссонанс, своего рода публичная казнь заблуждения для убеждения граждан-клеток (нейронов) своего головного мозга пересистиматизироваться в иную, более рациональную конфигурацию. 
На уровне социального организма это выглядит как публичный диспут,  Курукшетра со строго определенными правилам логики и принятия обоснованного тезиса. Аудитория также должна принимать эти правила. Аудитория это трудовой народ, основная масса законопослушных граждан, у которых нет времени и необходимости сражаться, погружаясь в кропотливое и энергоемкое изучение множества дисциплин. Основной вектор развития определяется для них Конституцией, например аудитория при любых обстоятельствах платит 25% процентов прибыли в общий бюджет, это означает 6 часовой рабочий день, а детали организации жизнедеятельности в рамках времени, места и обстоятельств они берут как раз из оснований выводов Сената, в котором всегда происходит диспут двух сторон, как процесс производства самого производственного плана. 
То есть Сенат это разум общества, и как в обычном разуме, в нем происходит подсчет минусов и плюсов решений, а аудитория это как нейронная сеть, клетки мозга, она выстраивается в соответствии с окончательным рациональным выводом. Две стороны диспута это и есть аудитория, но в форме представителей, поэтому аудитория делегирует сенаторам право акцепта решения после его обоснования. По сути Сенат ( или Совет) это отрицание отрицания головного мозга индивидуума, его диалектическое снятие, при котором мозг приобретает дополнительную неограниченную оперативную память, плагины и съемный жесткий диск. 
То есть логический анализ, систематизация выводов  и генерация решения на самом деле происходят в головном мозге гражданина при его обращению к протоколу собрания Сената. Поэтому обязательным условием является ведение протокола диспута, как конечного продукта его производственного цикла. Письменный протокол это и есть систематизация нейронной сети мозга аудитории , оперативная память и жесткий диск, позволяющий при обращении к нему, воспроизводить всю логическую цепочку окончательного тезиса и акцептировать его задним числом в своем разуме. Поэтому максимальная эффективность такого процесса достигается посредством ведения именно письменных диспутов, при которых производительность максимальна, каждое слово протоколируется, и конечный продукт затем может также использоваться для производства учебных печатных и видео пособий. Голосовые диспуты хороши лишь для развития речевого аппарата и ораторского искусства, но такая роскошь должна рождаться из изобилия, а не из дефицита. В условиях ограниченной способности индивидуального мозга запоминать аудитория зачастую не помнит и 20% воспроизведенной спикером за час информации. А сами спикеры в диспуте через 5 минут уже испытывают дефицит энергии, не помнят аргументов оппонента, своих собственных тезисов, их речи накладываются, оценка субъективизируется, переходит на личность,  возникает потребность рефери,  одним словом это колоссальные издержки при минимальной производительности. 

** "Наша пропаганда должна осуществляться посредством логической аргументации, философии, науки, дискуссий. Есть человеческое логические мышление, есть философия, поэтому вы можете устанавливать истину с помощью дискуссий. Истина должна устанавливаться в истинной дискуссии, [основанной на принципе]: «Если вы не принимаете, то должны предложить логику, которая будет лучше этой». Слуги Кришны пропускают всё через логику. Если есть [какая то] трудность, мы должны обсудить это между собой и прояснить, но должно быть тщательное обсуждение и понимание. Наставления Кришны – не бессмысленная догма. Зачастую религия становится благодатной почвой для догматизма, однако автор "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты" Шрила Кришнадаса Кавираджа призывает нас постараться понять Господа Чайтанью и философию сознания Кришны с помощью логики. Иначе говоря, не следуйте слепо, на основе одних сентиментов. Того, кто неспособен пользоваться логикой, беспринципные люди могут легко ввести в заблуждение"

Итак, проявлению системы и связей ее элементов в сеть на материальном плане предшествует связь на уровне тонкого плана разума. Для решения этой задачи необходимо связать потенциальные элементы социальной системы в социальную сеть форума, на котором представители элементов, как их органы речи и мышления будут производить общую систему интерпретации понятий и логически связывать их в план решений всей группы. Необходима активная пропаганда этого элемента садханы, не отличного от процессов шраванам, киртанам и смаранам. Для реализации данного шага необходимо сформировать соответствующий департамент и обеспечить его финансирование. Департаменты и финансирование будут рассмотрены в отдельных статьях. 

Неверная, можно сказать "неверующая", т.е противоречащая истинной вере - дхарме, интерпретация, озаглавленная ложным тезисом, опирается на конечности слабых оснований и подобна предателю, то есть непосредственной антитезе преданного, "верующего", верного дхарме. В Коране сказано : « вселю ужас в сердца неверующих. Рубите им головы и рубите им все конечности» (Коран 8:12) Поэтому царь, компетентный президент ятры, в числе своих первых действий должен публично казнить ложные интерпретации. Срубая пустые головы неверных тезисов, он должен отсечь мечом знания слабые конечности их предпосылок и развесить их обезглавленные трупы на воротах форума в назидание аудитории коллективного разума. Наставления Прабхупады изобилуют указаниями на этот счет.         

Таким образом, ответив на вопрос "кто виноват в деформации ВАД?" (энтропия понятий дхармы и её источники), мы конкретизировали ответ на вопрос “что делать” еще на один уровень, и если в введении мы вывели заключение о том, что необходимо изменить ложные представления людей о своих целях и средствах, представив в качестве них ВАД, то в этой статье, мы в общих чертах рассмотрели первичное качество, практическую суть, самого понятия "изменить ложные представления" и "представить". Необходимо прежде всего посредством публичной дискуссии изменить, вернуть к истинной форме, ложную интерпретацию таких понятий как “Бог, добро, зло, право, закон, духовный мир, материальный мир, падение души, регулирующие принципы свободы, преданный, материалист, демон, праведник, бхакти, варнашрама, преданное служение” и тд.  Необходимо представить понятия в истинном свете и точных определениях, систематизировав их в общую образовательную программу. 

Мы концептуально рассмотрели необходимые шаги в сфере действия информации, то есть в сфере образования, лежащим в основе ВАД : “Ведическая цивилизация основана на совершенном знании”(4.18.3 ком.) Это сфера мысли и слова, сфера головы, так сказать. В следующей статье мы также двигаясь от общего к частному начнем рассматривать шаги, которые необходимо предпринять в сфере правильного (от слова "право") действия, в сфере так сказать рук, то есть в политике организации, для исправления деформации варнашрамы в ней до установленных Шрилой Прабхупадой стандартов. Но предварительно благоприятно было бы практически продемонстрировать механизм исправления деформации понятий, и рассмотреть само понятие "право". 

Согласно истории деформации ВАД, а так же официальной позиции науки, первым искажением системы, а в случае научной позиции - первым правом, является искажение понятия "право распоряжения" ( от Бога (общего) в частные руки (к частному), то есть искажение понятия "ишавасьям идам сарвам", определяющий право Бога (стути), так же право (виддхи) и обязанность (нишедху) человека, а в случае с версией официальной науки - возникновение права частной собственности, как первого права. Итак, каждый из нас распоряжается какой то материальной энергией, каким то имуществом, имея для этого какие то основания, которыми он обосновывает, что право распоряжения объектом принадлежит ему, а не всем остальным, соответственно наличие у него права распоряжения обязует других не посягать на его имущество. Если кто либо распоряжается имуществом, не обладая соответствующим правом, то он объективно является правонарушителем, преступником. Таким образом, если здесь есть хоть один человек, не являющийся преступником, правонарушителем, то есть тем, кто неправомерно распоряжается имуществом, кто не украл его, то пусть он в образовательных целях подведет основания своего права распоряжения имуществом, и следовательно моей (например) обязанности не посягать на него, то есть отсутствия у меня права распоряжения им. В упрощенной форме вопрос звучит так : " Могу ли я (например) прийти на тот участок пространства и материи, который вы называете своим домом или квартирой и жить там, без каких либо правовых договоренностей с вами ? Если нет, то почему? ( подведите свои правовые основания под мою обязанность не посягать).             

---------------------------

*«Ложная интерпретация убила нашу культуру.»  - Лекция БГ 08.01.77 Бомбей
«Аллах сотворил Адама и научил его именам и названиям предметов, которые будут употребляться в жизни.(...) Аллах сказал Адаму: « О Адам, сообщи ты им названия этих предметов и их предназначение, которым ты научился!»» - Коран 2:31,33
« настоящая истина находится в системе парампары. Вы не можете ничего взять и неправильно истолковать. Иначе эта [настоящая истина] будет утрачена. Предположим, с самого начала моей жизни отец учил меня, что словом «диктофон» называется вот это . Если сейчас я как то по-другому неверно истолковал это [понятие], значит, оно утрачено. [Необходимо] "Называть вещи своими именами."» - Беседа 09.05.77 Ришикеш
«И нарек человек имена» -Бытие 2:20
«На всей земле был один язык и одно наречие. (...)И сказал Господь: (...) сойдем же и смешаем там язык их, так чтобы один не понимал речи другого. И рассеял их Господь оттуда по всей земле; и они перестали строить город [и башню]. Посему дано ему имя: Вавилон, ибо там смешал Господь язык всей земли, и оттуда рассеял их Господь по всей земле.» - Бытие 11:1-9
« знание, которое Я поведал богу солнца, передавалось по ученической преемственности. Теперь оно утрачено". Мы должны обратить внимание на эти слова. Почему утрачено? Вы думаете, тогда не было ни одного ученого мудреца? Во времена Кришны? О, тогда было множество ученых мудрецов. Ни один и ни два, а десятки ученых мудрецов. И тем не менее Господь сказал, Кришна сказал: " То знание, именно в том виде, в котором Я поведал богу солнца, теперь потеряно". Как оно было потеряно? Было множество пандитов, и все же оно было потеряно. Как? Потеряно значит, что тот комментарий, понимание (...) было потеряно» - Лекция 13.07.66
«Йада йада хи дхармасья гланир бхавати бхарата [БГ 4.7] (…) - это утверждение означает: «Всякий раз, когда утрачивается [правильное] использование слова «дхарма», или чистого свойства, в это время является [Кришна]  ». - Лекция ШБ 24.02.75 Каракас
« Вы должны обратиться к гуру. (...) И принять его слово » - Из видеозаписи лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 6.1.26 Филадельфия, 1975
«Обратитесь к правильной личности для того, чтобы получить правильный смысл [слов]. Смысл очень точный, но мы создаем какой то неправильный смысл.(...) Поэтому мы представляем Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть. Не искажайте смысл. Примите его таким как он есть. Тогда вы станете совершенным.» -  Лекция 02.03.75 Атланта

**« Наша пропаганда должна осуществляться посредством логической аргументации, философии, науки, дискуссий. » - Беседа 24.12.69. Бостон.
« Есть человеческое логические мышление, есть философия, поэтому вы можете устанавливать истину с помощью дискуссий. (…) Истина должна устанавливаться в истинной дискуссии.» - Беседа 04.08.73 Лондон
«Если вы не принимаете, то должны предложить логику, которая будет лучше этой» - беседа, 02.09.1973 Калькута
« Слуги Кришны пропускают всё через логику» - Лекция ШБ 06. 01. 71 Калькута                    «если есть трудность, мы должны обсудить это между собой и прояснить, но должно быть тщательное обсуждение и понимание.» - Лекция ШБ 05.04.72 Мельбурн
« Наставления Кришны – не бессмысленная догма. Зачастую религия становится благодатной почвой для догматизма, однако автор "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты" Шрила Кришнадаса Кавираджа призывает нас постараться понять Господа Чайтанью и философию сознания Кришны с помощью логики. Иначе говоря, не следуйте слепо, на основе одних сентиментов. Того, кто неспособен пользоваться логикой, беспринципные люди могут легко ввести в заблуждение". - "Еще один шанс", глава 14

----------


## Андрей Донской

Желающих поставить под сомнение легитимность своего права распоряжения, свою власть, господство над материальной энергией, судя по всему не нашлось, поэтому воспроизведем исторически сложившиеся доводы карми сами. Как мы уже пояснили в предыдущей статье, выводы материалистов (в отрицательном оттенке этого слова), карми, связанные со всем что соотносится с понятием "Бог", например выводы о праве, законе, добре, зле и тд,  всегда основаны на абстракции, а потому просто физически не предполагают конкретизации. При любых попытках уточнений карми неизбежно будет натыкаться на противоречия своему выводу. 

Мы не будем искусственно сцеживать весь пар водянистых тезисов и оснований карми, ведь именно с этой целью мы и обратились к ним с просьбой аргументировать факт обладания ими частной собственностью, но спросите у благочестивого карми, прямо после его лекции в храме ( ведь наверняка среди основной массы каншитх, мадхъям и уттама адхикари в Исккон может случайно затесаться хотя бы один корыстолюбивый элемент) , чем обосновано его право распоряжения например его ноутбуком, какие варианты ответов могут у него быть? В 99% случаях вас в течении всего доступного для коммуникации времени будут отправлять от одной абстракции к другой после того, как вы укажите на противоречие вывода, вытекающего из первой, а затем ретируются сославшись на отсутствие времени. Карми, как ребенок, он вимукта манинах, он и те, на которых укажет перст его ума, уже освобождены в его субъективном представлении, то есть являются априоре не допускающими ошибок и святыми по умолчанию, следовательно любой намек с чьей то стороны на ошибочность их тезиса или несоответствие их поведения дхарме, автоматически будет расценен как оскорбление, а поскольку первое что усвоил карми, это то, что выслушивание оскорблений, да и вообще критика, сокращает его прибыль, то критический анализ тезисов становится практически невозможным с ним, не говоря уже о критическом анализе его поведения, а так же тезисов и поведения гарантов его загробной прибыли, его кумиров, почитание которых является его залогом своего самопозиционирования благочестивым праведником. Поэтому воспроизведем всю цепочку аргументации благочестивого, то есть способного в диалоге принимать логический вывод и факты, карми своего права распоряжения, без апелляции к личностям. 

Итак, чем карми по определению попытается первым делом обосновать свое право господства, право распоряжения своим например ноутбуком? Правильно, кармой (тезисы "по дайве", "по дхарме" уточняются у карми ровно по той же описанной ниже схеме, и ровно с теми же формулировками, хотя это может зависеть и от того, что карми подразумевает под ними). На стадии уточнения любого своего основания в его связи с тезисом карми натолкнется на их несостоятельность. В аспекте определения кармы, как закона причино следственной связи " имущество, полученное или потерянное  по карме" - это буквально все, что попало к вам в руки, или выпало из них. Поэтому, если вы спросите карми, является ли это правовым основанием распоряжения имуществом, и накладывает ли простой факт попадания его ноутбука к вам в руки обязанность на карми не посягать на возникшее согласно его теории теперь уже у вас право распоряжения им, то карми будет вынужден спускаться на следующий уровень абстракции своих определений, и придумывать чуть менее абстрактные определения кармы, связанные с обоснованием его права распоряжения. И в качестве таковых он приведет традиционную правопреемтсвенность, то есть общественный договор о процедуре перехода имущественных прав в виде таких имущественных взаимоотношений, как купля-продажа, дарение, наследование, аренда и тд. Однако фактический переход права распоряжения во всех формах имущественных взаимоотношений происходит лишь при условии легитимности сделки. Правопреемственность между двумя сторонами не возникает если право распоряжения любой из них в свою очередь не обеспечено правопреемтсвенностью. Правопреемтсвенность права распоряжения (далее ПР) между двумя сторонами имущественных отношений (далее ИО) не возникнет, если один из субъектов ИО незаконно завладел объектом ИО. Вы не получаете ПР при покупке украденного имущества, его дарении вам, наследовании его вами, находке и тд, ПР в этом случае сохраняется за законным собственником. Например если кто то незаконно завладел собственностью Рамачандры и его царства ВАД, коей согласно пуранам является вся земля и любые её производные, то никакой агент ни на каком участке имущественных отношений вплоть до наших дней не обладает правопреемственностью ПР, а любые имущественные сделки не легитимны, как говорится : 

« Вы не знаете владельца. Это имущество принадлежат Ему [Богу], но вы обращаете это имущество в пользу себя.  Я думаю, что «Вы владелец». Но на самом деле вы не владелец; Владелец Он [Бог]. Если в такой ситуации я думаю: «вы не можете владеть этим. Я буду владеть», то на чем будет основано мое владение? Тоже самое. Так же, как вы взяли эту вещь у какого то человека, точно так же я взял её у вас. Моя позиция та же самая. Если собственник не установлен, то вы можете менять руки, но проблема остается, и она в том, что это не принадлежит вам. Вы насильно похищаете это у собственника или без ведома собственника и затем создаете договоренность. Какова ценность этой договоренности? » - Беседа 75.12.26 Сананд.
« Вся эта собственность незаконна. Какой толк в вашем [так называемом] «справедливом» её перераспределении» - Лекция ШБ 21.08.68 Монреаль
«Собственность украдена, а они делят её.» - Беседа А 29.10.75  Найроби

Поэтому если вы попросите карми уточнить, возникнет ли у вас ПР на его ноутбук (а у карми соответственно обязанность не посягать на него) в том случае, если кто либо из присутствующих на лекции завладеет его ноубуком и совершит с этим ноутбуком сделку купли продажи в вашу пользу, то карми снова будет вынужден спустится на еще более очерченный уровень абстракции своего основания, но при этом использовать новое абстрактное определение - "закон". Карми укажет на описанную нами необходимость легитимности сделки, и законной преемственности ПР. При попытке дать определение понятию "закон" в связи с его обоснованием легитимности ПР карми, у него снова возникнут трудности, и он будет вынужден еще больше конкретизировать свой изначальный тезис "по карме", используя при этом еще более абстрактные для него понятия - "власть" и "государство". Карми скажет, что "закон есть нормативно-правовой акт ( можно сказать тезис), который принимается представительным (законодательным) органом государственной власти (Дума, Рада, Совет, Парламент, Сенат)" 

Таким образом тезис карми " право по карме", приобретает при его уточнении значение "право полученное от государства". То есть карми скажет, что законность распоряжения имуществом определяется государственной властью, например судебной, если суд высшей инстанции, используя тезисы законодательной власти, определит распоряжение имуществом не законным, противоречащим государственным "шастрам", то следовательно правопреемственность ПР в отношении данного имущества отсутствует у его обладателя. Понятие "государство" и "власть", равно как и "государственная власть" для карми еще более абстрактны чем понятие "карма" и если спросить его что это означает, то он зайдет в тупик, поскольку "не существует единого юридического определения термина «государство»" - Википедия. А сущность власти определяется так : "Власть — это возможность навязать свою волю другим людям, даже вопреки их сопротивлению. Суть власти не зависит от того, на чём основана такая возможность. Власть может базироваться на различных методах: демократических и авторитарных, честных и нечестных, насилии и мести, обмане, провокациях, вымогательстве, стимулировании, обещаниях и так далее" - Википедия. То есть иными словами тезис карми " ПР ноутбуком по карме" означает " ПР, основанное на доброй или злой волей людей, обладающих в обществе статусом представителей государства". При этом в отсутствии единой интерпретации понятия "государство", карми сходятся на том, что объективный статус государства определенная территория, её население и имущество обретают за счет акцепта, признания данного их статуса другими государствами. При отсутствии такового, определенная территория, население и имущество могут носить такой статус в субъективном представлении какой то части данного населения вплоть до одного человека или узкой группы лиц, с насильственным принуждением остальной массы населения акцептировать статус государства и следовательно его власть над собой и имуществом. Таким образом тезис карми "право по карме" разделяется при конкретизации на три противоречащих друг другу варианта его интерпретации: 

1) право основывается на межгосударственной правопреемственности. 

2) право, основано на договоре большинства с насильственным наложением обязанности его акцепта на меньшинство, при отсутствии межгосударственной правопреемственности.

3) право основано на договоре меньшинства с насильственным наложением обязанности его акцепта на большинство, при отсутствии межгосударственной правопреемственности.

Причем первый вариант, при отсутствии акцепта статуса государства ( и следовательно его власти) ста процентами населения территории, включает в себя один из двух оставшихся, большинство или меньшинство населения на определенной территории могут быть насильственно принуждены к акцепту власти, обеспеченной межгосударственной правопреемственностью статуса государства. Поскольку государства, акцептирующие статус нового государства, сами основаны на одном или нескольких из вышеперечисленных принципов, то и легитимность межгосудартсвенной правопреемственности может быть обоснована карми только одним из трех вышеперечисленных тезисов. Большинство или меньшинство государств могут не принимать государственный статус населения на определенной территории и быть насильственно принужденны к этому большинством или меньшинством других государств. Например какая то часть государств, не акцептирует государственный статус населения на определенной территории, условно обозначенную как "ДНР" или "ЛНР", а фактическая власть на данной территории основывается либо на договоре большинства с насильственным принуждением меньшинства, либо наоборот. Спросите у карми на чем основывается право распоряжения населения данной территории и карми не сможет найти никаких оснований, кроме введения последнего и самого абстрактного из используемых им до этого понятий "право народов на самоопределение". Абстрактное оно даже не из за наличия в нем понятия "право", в попытках обоснования которого карми зашел в тупик ( а точнее пришел к дедуктивному выводы, который мы рассмотрим далее), а из за его опоры на понятие "народ". 

Из википедии : "[Понятие народ] применяли изначально для определения близкородственных групп, которые называли также «племенами», в библейской литературе «родами», которые делились на «колена» и т.п. В дальнейшем, особенно, с появлением государственных образований, слово стало приобретать более размытое значение." То есть понятие изначально подразумевает общность, основанную на родственных связях с соответствующим естественным (семейным) акцептом внутресемейной власти и родового закона (традиции). Современное "более размытое" значение такое : " Наро?д — [это] историческая общность людей." Под "общностью" подразумевается "социальная общность", а под ней "объединение людей, объективно заданное способом их устойчивой взаимосвязи, при котором они выступают (проявляют себя) как коллективный субъект социального действия." - Википедия. То есть "размылась" в понятии "народ" именно форма взаимосвязи между элементами системы "народ", и вместо естественного акцепта основанного на общем семейном экономическом интересе закона рода (традиции), форма взаимосвязи в современном народе теперь определяется как "выступление [проявление себя] людей в качестве коллективного субъекта социального действия". "Проявление себя в качестве субъекта социального действия" - это понятие , которым карми называют добровольно-принудительный акцепт индивидуумом власти большинства над меньшинством или диктатуры, в той или иной своей форме, меньшинства над большинством. То есть при отсутствии добровольного акцепта государственной власти и её законов ста процентами населения права одних и обязанности других аксиоматично могут быть обеспечены, то есть быть основанными, только на насилии одних над другими, или попросту говоря на грабеже и вооруженном разбое, при чем в качестве оружия не обязательно должны выступать армия и полиция, это может быть так же, и впервую очередь, экономическое принуждение " не нравятся наши законы уходи своей дорогой, тебя никто не держит. Но по дороги не ешь и не пей, ведь власть наделять правом распоряжения пищей и водой принадлежит нам на этой территории, а ты её не принимаешь", тут хочешь, не хочешь придется "проявить себя в качестве субъекта социального действия" и внешне акцептировать закон карми, и следовательно установленные ими формы правопреемственности ПР, такие как товарно-денежные сделки, наследование и тд. Причем такой внешний акцепт вами закона и основанных на нем форм правопреемственности ПР создает свою традицию, эгрегор "коллективности" этого "социального действия",  и когда кто то поставит под сомнение коллективность, "народность" власти, и легитимность правопреемственности имущественных прав,  то на него можно будет показать пальцем, и сказать ему: " смотри, весь народ, весь социум, принимает нашу власть и наши формы правопреемственности ПР, следовательно твое отрицание асоциально, а следовательно незаконно, а следовательно наказуемо насилием на законных основаниях". В своих попытках определить сущность абстрактного для карми понятия "государство" они солидарны с изложенными нами выводами о том, что они фактически называют этим понятием : 

«Государство — аппарат насилия в руках господствующего класса» (В.И. Ленин. Полное собрание сочинений (третье издание). Ленинград: Партиздат ЦК ВКП(б), 1935, т. 19, С. 74. почему люди подчиняются?)

«Государство есть особая достаточно устойчивая политическая единица, представляющая отделённую от населения организацию власти и администрирования и претендующая на верховное право управлять (требовать выполнения действий) определёнными территорией и населением вне зависимости от согласия последнего; имеющая силы и средства для осуществления своих претензий» (Гринин Л.Г. 1997. Формации и цивилизации: социально-политические, этнические и духовные аспекты социологии истории // Философия и общество. № 5. С. 20). 

"Первая попытка образования государства состоит в разрыве родовых связей путем разделения членов каждого рода на привилегированных и непривилегированных и разделения последних, в свою очередь, на два класса, соответственно роду их занятий, что противопоставляло их, таким образом, один другому... Родовой строй абсолютно несовместим с денежным хозяйством." – Маркс К., Энгельс Ф. Соч., т. 21, с. 108, 111.

Таким образом понятием "народ" карми называет совокупность народов ( родов, семей, индивидуумов), "устойчивость" социально-экономических связей которых, то есть акцепт ими прав и обязанностей, обеспечивается инструментами насильственного принуждения, то есть государством, в лице своих органов власти, представляющих при этом либо интересы большинства, либо интересы меньшинства.При замене родовой, то есть естественной связи, естественного акцепта регулирующих принципов (закона) людьми, основанного на общем экономическом интересе и взаимной симпатии, искусственными связями, принудительным акцептом, то есть фактически изнасилованием, искусственным или несуществующим в реальности становится и сам народ в своем первичном определении. Это все равно, что назвать семьей коллектив из мужчины и женщины, в котором женщина, движимая инстинктом самосохранения, является проституткой, и сожительствует с мужчиной только по тому, что все ресурсы находятся в его руках и он единственный, кто может заплатить ей, или же она сожительствует с ним по причине насильственного принуждения, хотя сама ненавидит его, и отрицая его право распоряжения имуществом, а так же справедливо полагая, что она не должна быть рабыней ради того, чтобы жить, потихоньку подсыпает ему яд в пищу для того, чтобы поскорее избавится от него и завладеть жизненнонеобходимыми благами и экономической независимостью. 

Соответственно и слово "самоопределение" в аргументе карми о " праве народов на самоопределение", которым он обосновывает легитимность власти, наделившей его правом распоряжения "своим" ноутбуком, также искусственно и не связанно с предполагаемым им физическим референтом, поскольку при отсутствии акцепта власти ста процентами населения приставка "само" в слове "самоопределение" становится ложной, несогласный индивидуум не сам определяет форму власти и следовательно свои и чужие права распоряжения и обязанности, но его насильственно принуждает к внешнему их акцепту большинство или меньшинство. Итак, с помощью дедуктивного логического анализа карми привел свой тезис " основанием права распоряжения является карма" к следующему :" основанием права распоряжения является возможность его  реализовать", то есть "право сильного". И что самое парадоксальное два этих тезиса ("распоряжение по карме" и "распоряжение по праву сильного") полностью тождественны (но не истины), ведь карма в аспекте обозначения причинно следственной цепи есть стечение обстоятельств, то есть фактическая реализация потенциальной возможности этих обстоятельств, возникшая в результате отсутствия препятствий к этому и наличия всех необходимых для этого условий. Таким образом в значении используемых понятий на вопрос " Почему вы распоряжаетесь данным имуществом?", карми совершенно логично отвечает "потому что могу", а на вопрос "А почему я не могу распоряжаться "вашим" имуществом?", карми так же логично отвечает " потому что не можете". А если вы зададите ему глупый (при устранении понятия права) вопрос: " А если я смогу распоряжаться "вашим" имуществом, я смогу им распоряжаться?", то карми ответит : " Что за глупый вопрос? Если вы можете распоряжаться чем то, значит вы можете этим распоряжаться". Благочестивый, то есть здравомыслящий, трезво оценивающий данные карми, когда вы спросите его об основании его права распоряжения ответит " Я не понимаю о чем вы говорите, преемственность интерпретации физического референта понятия "право" давно прервалась, и это мертвое понятие, поэтому его интерпретация всегда субъективна и зависит от культурных эгрегоров агентов коммуникации". И действительно " единого мнения на счёт общепризнанного определения права не существует и в современной науке" - Википедия. То есть если вы спросите благочестивого карми, перейдет ли к вам право распоряжения его ноутбуком, в случае если кто либо насильно завладеет им и продаст его вам, то тот ответит, что к вам перейдет возможность распоряжения им, а что такое "право" он не знает. Так же благочестивый карми скажет, что вместе с возможностью распоряжения его ноутбуком, к вам этом случае перейдет реакция его насильственного сопротивления, реакция несогласия, то есть он будет стараться отнять его у вас с применением насилия. И это второй аспект определения кармы - реакция сопротивления, реакция несогласия. Любое имущество, полученное по карме, то есть по цепи виктимизации, цепи насильственного (в той или иной форме) отчуждения, влечет за собой цепь реакций сопротивления несогласных, реакций внешней среды. Чисто в качестве примера : 

Например, "мы, коммунисты, коммунисты Кришны."(Прогулка 18.06.75), мы исторически несогласны. Я, Прабхупада, и множество других воинствующих коммунистов не согласны с тем, что вы распоряжаетесь имуществом, а точнее мы не согласны с формой его использования вами. Мы считаем что: « Человек вправе иметь ровно столько, сколько ему необходимо для того, чтобы поддержать вместе душу и тело; («столько, сколько может вместить желудок » - посл.перев.) тот, же кто хочет иметь больше, должен считаться вором, и по законам природы заслуживает наказания." - ШБ 7.14.8 То есть точно также как вы придерживаетесь какой то традиции закона, определяющего ваши формы правоопреемственности, и исторически считаете легитимными свои имущественные сделки, так же и мы, вайшнавы, воинствующие арии, придерживаемся своей родовой исторической традиции, парампаре закона дхармы, установленного по преданию наших предков родоначальником нашего рода - Отцом Брахмой, и определяющим наши права и обязанности.     

Мы исторически не согласны с тем, что в условиях дефицита жилья, когда вы ложитесь спать, в квартире вокруг вас остается свободное пространство, которое вы под угрозой насилия отчуждаете у тех, кто замерзает в это время на улице, хотя использование этого пространства другими никак не отразится на целостности вашей души и тела. Мы считаем, что « у нас есть равные права владения собственностью Отца»(Беседа с Лалитой Прасад 02.03.72 Бирмагар)
Мы считаем, что «вся собственность принадлежит всему обществу»(Лекция ШБ 9.12.73 Лос Анджелес)
Мы считаем, что «концепция «Мое и твоё» это определенный вид иллюзии» (ШБ 7.9.31), и что на самом деле « все Мое Твое, и Твое Мое» - Евангелие от Иоанна 17:10

Мы не согласны с тем, что вы один тратите 10 долларов на прием пищи, в то время как на эти деньги могли бы более скромно поесть пять нуждающихся. Мы считаем, что « что бы не было у грихастхи, он должен равно распределить это между всеми»(ШБ 7.14 Краткое описание главы.)
Мы считаем, что « как мало бы еды у нас не было, мы должны делить её» - Беседа 31.07.76 Новый Вриндаван.
Мы не согласны с тем, что вы удерживаете и накапливаете денежные средства на своем личном банковском счете, в то время как другие не могут оплатить элементарные услуги стоматолога, или сменить свою пришедшую в негодность обувь, мы считаем что «[денежные средства] следует в равной мере распределять между теми, кто трудится, преданными.» — ШБ 8.1.10 ком  

Мы считаем, что « никто не должен накапливать излишки, запасаясь ради будущего – ни отдельные семьи, ни общины, ни нации. Люди не должны копить излишки денег, зерна, овощей или других продуктов. У человека должно быть ровно столько всех этих вещей, сколько ему сейчас нужно. Если есть какие-то излишки, их нужно раздать тем, кто в этом нуждается.» -Письмо Раяраме 17.10.68

Мы считаем, что по отношению ко всему имеющемуся движимому и недвижимому имуществу нашего общего праотца «мы имеем право только пользоваться чем-либо, но у нас нет права накапливать или присваивать это.» - Раджа-Видья - царь знания гл 7.

Прежде всего мы несогласны не с фактическими иррациональным накоплением вами излишков, в форме пустого пространства в жилищах, простоя кухонь, инструментов, перевоза воздуха в автомобилях и их простоев, удерживании денежных средств на личных счетах и тд, а с неизбежно возникающим  из за такого иррационального использования энергии дефицитом времени, которое так же должно по потребностям распределятся на самообразование и просвещение других. Право на потребление материальных ресурсов по потребностям физического тела нарушить сложно, это означало бы фактическую смерть тела, и хотя в мире существует проблема смерти от голода, но гораздо больше людей погибает из за отсутствия знания и позитивного наглядного примера рациональных действий. Иными словами, вместо того чтобы просвещаться самому и проповедовать другим, неся в себе пример человеческой арийской организации, гипотетический преданный должен тратить основную часть своей жизни на поиски средств для оплаты аренды жилья и питания, в то время как у гипотетических вас в подавляющем большинстве случаев накапливаются площади и средства, способные, при использовании их преданными, высвободить время для развития миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и себя в ней. Личный комфорт не должен стоять превыше общественного интереса, и интереса Всевышнего, телом которого это общество является. Пределов совершенствования инструментов образования и пропаганды не существует, поэтому сколько бы энергии времени вы не направили на это, этого всегда будет относительно мало, соответственно производство времени, свободного от производства сна,еды,совокупления,обороны и необходимых для них инструментов, является объективной целью всей производственной общественной деятельности. Каждый грамм, цент или сантиметр площади, удерживаемых вами излишков, есть лишение вами общества, в том числе общества Исккон, жизненно необходимой ему энергии свободного времени и знания, и как следствие обречение вами его на стагнацию, деградацию и порожденную, создаваемым вами дефицитом энергии атомизацию и внутривидовую конкуренцию. Таким образом иррациональное накопление и удержание индивидуумом излишков материальной энергии есть преступление против воскресения души индивидуума из неведения, а так же преступление против воскресения целостного общества равного распределения благ, общества ВАД, являющегося проявлением Сверхдуши, телом Сверхдуши, следовательно это является убийством Сверхдуши - лишать её предусмотренного её генетическим планом тела. Исходя из это можно сделать вывод, что обратный процесс, то есть воскресение души индивидуума к знанию, а Сверхдуши к своему здоровому телу есть отрицание их убийства, иначе говоря убийство убийства, отрицание отрицания.             

Поэтому в положении, при котором никто из нас не может быть уверен в том, что его пища или вода не отравлены доведенным до отчаяния эксплуатацией, невежеством и нищетой рабочим, вынужденным работая в две смены, на одной из них производить ядохимикаты, а на другой разливать воду по бутылкам для вас, господа, мы, коммунисты исторически считаем, что для того, чтобы остановить самоистязание и саморазрушение общества, [необходимо принять закон о том, что] все « те кто накапливают [излишки] должны подвергаться демонстративному наказанию. Расстреливать их, да и всё. Тогда никто не будет накапливать. ( the hoarders should be exemplary punished. Shoot them, that’s all. Then nobody will hoard» )- Прогулка 10.07.75 Чикаго. Демократические свободы позволяют нам не только иметь такое мнение и открыто высказывать его с политических и социальных трибун публичного пространства, но и используя демократические методы, выступать за его практическое воплощение в правовом поле.   

Как воинствующие коммунисты, мы считаем что для того, чтобы предотвратить удержание и накопление излишков в ущерб благосостоянию нуждающихся [необходимо принять закон о том, что] « часть тех, кто накапливает нужно повесить, тогда в будущем никто не будет накапливать.» - Прогулка 10.07.75 Чикаго  

Мы не согласны с тем, что вы самостоятельно принимаете решения о том, кто будет спать в "вашем" доме, есть "вашу" пищу или тратить "ваши" деньги, мы считаем, что « вся система должна быть централизована »(Лекция ЧЧ 04.04.75 Маяпур) 
Мы считаем, что « все решения должны приниматься собранием, у президента может быть решающий голос, но решение собрания является настоящим решением.»(Беседа 09.06.69 Новый Вриндаван.)

Мы исторически считаем, что в процессе классовой борьбы между « коммунистами и анти- коммунистами. Анти-коммунисты будут уничтожены. Коммунисты победят.» - Беседа 15.08.71 Лондон.

Это, как уже указывалось выше, изложено чисто для демонстрации сущности принципа "карма в бхоге", которая не устраняется магическими манипуляциями вроде осенения её животворящим крестом, или размещением перед иконами, поскольку: 
« Мало просто устроить в своей квартире или комнате храм, предлагать Господу пищу, а затем есть её самому.(...) обязательным элементом поклонения Божеству является распределение прасада» - ШБ 3.29.24 ком.
И «Царь имеет право казнить любого злодея, будь то мужчина, женщина или бесполый евнух, если он заботится только о собственном благе и не проявляет сострадания к другим живым существам. Такой поступок царя не считается убийством.» - ШБ 4.17.26

Итак благочестивый, способный логически аргументировать свою позицию карми, используя логику целесообразности для ограниченного одной жизнью тела, несомненно будет убедителен в своих доводах, когда скажет : " Тело живет всего несколько десятков лет, поэтому если эффективность плана его поддержания на этот срок математически выверена, то на каком основании я должен руководствоваться издержками будущей жизни, достоверность которой еще не доказал ни один логик, не говоря уже об экспериментальной науке?" Карми честно признает : " Выживает сильнейший. Социал-дарвинизм. Живем один раз, поэтому необходимо ловить момент и наслаждаться, а так же накапливать ресурсы, для того чтобы избавить себя и своих родственников от страха перед будущим дефицитом, предотвратить его и обрести дополнительный потенциал возможностей". Это уже иное звучание изначального тезиса лектора карми, и потому мы рассмотрим его в других статьях на примере Арджуны, а сейчас вернемся к изначальному тезису карми. 

Изначальный тезис карми в одеждах проповедника ( мы ведь гипотетически дискутируем с лектором в храме, после его класса) " ПР по карме" в ходе дискуссии был исправлен им до " [просто] распоряжение по карме". Выяснилось что понятие "право" неопределенно сторонами, следовательно нельзя сказать ни то, что оно, это право, есть у карми, ни о том что его у него нет, а факт распоряжения им его ноутбуком является фактом наличия для этого возможности, условий её реализации и отсутствием к этому препятствий ( третье входит во второе), то есть является кармой в аспекте определения закона причины и следствия. То есть тезис "распоряжение по карме" меняет свой физический референт на прямопротивоположный в восприятии карми, и если до дискуссии карми проповедник связывал свой тезис с правовой составляющей, а так же с неким соответствием его действий воле Бога, которое как бы ставило знак "минус", отрицание, перед понятием "карма", лишая его такого первичного качества - как отрицательная реакция сопротивления внешней среды, Бога, то есть попросту качества греха, то теперь карми, проповедующий нам словом и "примером" акарму в храме, сам же отрицает это отрицание, этот знак "минус", и утверждает, что его "распоряжение по карме" возникло из кармы, является кармой, порождает отрицательную карму, а также отчуждается и снова возвращается к нему кармой, то есть положительным или отрицательным результатом в основанной на насилии конкуренции индивидуума и общества ( остальной совокупности индивидуумов) за реализацию возможности распоряжения тем или иным объемом энергии материальной природы. Отрицание отрицания всегда есть возникновение и трансформация отрицаемого. Тезис об отрицании условным "акарми", проповедующего карму со знаком минус, данного знака "минус" автоматически трансформирует его в фактического карми, соответственно и деятельность условного "акарми" определяемая им как акарма, при отрицании карми минуса ("а") автоматически переопределяется как карма.

Объясним на более понятном языке и более наглядно.        

Проповедь звуком, прачар, есть распространение какой то формы информации, идеи, например проповедь марксизма есть распространение идеи, информации, в форме понятий Маркса и связанных с ними значений, а проповедь акармы есть распространение информации в форме понятия "акарма" и его значения. Соответственно форма проповедника прачара определяется формой распространяемой им информации, так форма проповедника марксизма определяется распространением им информации в форме понятий Маркса и их значений, а форма проповедника акармы определяется распространяем им информации в форме понятия "акарма" и его значения. Форма распространяемой иноформации, определяющая форму проповедника, есть именно форма значения распространяемого им понятия, форма его физического референта. Например тот, кто распространяет понятие "Бог" в его значении "Христос", имеет форму проповедника христианства, и называется христианином, а тот, кто распространяет понятие "Бог" в его значении "Аллах", имеет форму проповедника ислама, и называется мусульманином. Тот, кто распространяет понятие "карма" в его значении "акарма" имеет форму проповедника акармы, и называется акарми, антитезой карми, то есть преданным, а тот, кто распространяет понятие "акарма" в его значении "карма", является проповедником кармы, и называется карми, антитезой акарми, преданного.      

Проповедь образом, то есть ачар, есть практическая демонстрация физической формы, основанной на форме её информационного плана, например ачар образа строителя, есть практическая демонстрация формы деятельности, определенной её информационным планом, например планом строительства дома. Того, кто практически осуществляет действия, предусмотренные информационным планом строительства дома называют строителем, а его действия строительством. Того кто проповедует, распространяет информационный план приготовления пищи  во время практической демонстрации им деятельности по строительству здания, называют строителем, проповедующим рецепты кулинарии во время работы, а того, кто проповедует строительство во время практической реализации действий по приготовлению пищи, называют поваром, проповедующим строительство. Например акарми, преданного, воспроизводящего вслух доводы карми, называют акарми, преданным,воспроизводящим вслух доводы карми, а карми, не преданного, воспроизводящим вслух доводы акарми, называют карми, непреданным,воспроизводящим вслух доводы преданных. Изменение, трансформация проповедником воспроизводимой им формы физического референта проповедуемого понятия (прачара), а так же изменение им формы практического выражения физического образа референта понятия (ачара), автоматически меняет, трансформирует идеологическую форму самого проповедника понятия. Например тот, кто проповедовал понятие "Бог" в его значении "Христос", и потому имел форму проповедника христианства, и назывался христианином, при изменении им в проповеди значения понятия "Бог" на "Аллах", автоматически трансформируется в проповедника ислама, и называется мусульманином, а если при этом он становится послушником буддийского монастыря, и практикует буддизм, то он автоматически трансформируется в буддиста, воспроизводящего тезисы ислама. Таким образом условный "акарми", выглядящий преданным в своих глазах и глазах аудитории, и проповедующий понятие "карма" в его значении "акарма", то есть проповедующий свой тезис "распоряжение по карме" в значении "акарма", трансформируя значение, референт своего тезиса из "акарма" в "карма", тем самым трансформирует себя из проповедника акармы в проповедника кармы, и определяется в своих глазах и глазах аудитории , как карми. Соответственно и трансформация формы его деятельности из обозначенной понятием "акарма" в форму, обозначенную им же теперь понятием "карма", трансформирует его из акарми в объективного карми, а если он при этом воспроизводит доводы вайшнавов, то объективно является карми, воспроизводящим доводы вайшнавов во время своей кармической деятельности. 

Мадхъяма адхикари отличается от карми и каништхи тем, что знает что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, что есть карма, что есть акарма, и что есть викарма, и на основе этого способен идентифицировать преданного и демона, яд и молоко. Только мадхьяма адхикари ( не каништха и не карми) поэтому может и должен распоряжаться материальной энергией, чтобы например сформировать из неё общество ВАД, поддерживать и развивать его в знании. Тот, кто не знает правил распоряжения материальной энергией, установленных её правообладателем, кто не знает правил о том, что такое добро и зло, о том, кто находится перед ним, враг или друг, кто неспособен отличить истину от лжи, тот не имеет и права представлять правообладателя и распоряжаться материальной энергией, например вьясаасаной в храме Исккон, предоставляя её тем, чье положение он не квалифицирован определить, в противном случае он неизменно будет отравлять людей и все общество ядом, думая что это молоко. Поэтому для того, чтобы организовать ВАД прежде всего необходимо, чтобы материальной энергией распоряжался зрелый преданный, а не карми или каништха. Чтобы это произошло должны быть разрушены ложные определения карми друга друга в качестве преданных. Сами карми не отрицаются, отрицается их искусственное положение вайшнавов, царей, при котором они из благочестивых карми превращаются в самых опасных существ - псевдопреданных, проповедников иллюзии «ардха кукути ньяя» (кастрированной философии). Глупец, который молчит не так опасен, как глупец который обучает детей. Махараджа Парикшит не убил Кали, но деклассировал его, указал ему его место, заставив снять одежды царя, коим может быть только вайшнав. Положение карми, который знает, что он карми и признает свое незнание, гораздо выше и безопасней положения карми, который считает себя знающим вайшнавом и берет на себя ответственность лидера и проповедника, ответственность, неизменно требующую соответствующего адхикара мадхьяма вайшнава. Дедуктивная аксиома в том, что вайшнав, то есть мадхъяма адхикари, не проявится в управлении организацией до тех пор, пока карми, лжевайшнавы и каништхи ( если хоть один такой вообще есть где либо сейчас на планете) не обретут видение мадхъямы адхикари, то есть не научаться отличать псевдовайшнавов и карми от преданных, иными словами пока они не станут мадхъямами. В этом и заключается логическая аксиома - мадхъяма проявится во власти, когда его увидят другие мадхъямы и предоставят ему такие официальные полномочия. Это то, что относится к демократическому пути. Вайшнав может также силой занять административный пост, но такой риск его физической потери был бы оправдан, лишь при наличии его замены, в отсутствии которой ему недопустимо обнаруживать себя в контексте открытого противостояния с самонадеянными и зловредными ракшасами и их свитами карми, принявшими внешний облик вайшнавов, и  готовыми на все, чтобы сохранить свою власть над энергией Кришны и перспективы загробного блага. Обычный энтризм в орган управления при внешней имитации лояльности власти, все равно, при отсутствии надежной ударной группы, предполагает открытую идеологическую конфронтацию на каком то этапе, и даже при наличии таковой в любом случае подразумевает устранение заблуждений масс в отношении положения их идеологов и положений их повестки, а потому является лишь иррациональной временной издержкой. Прабхупада не тратил время на продвижение по карьерной лестнице в Матхе, взятом под контроль карми, с целью получения политической трибуны и административного ресурса, которые бы возможно позволили ему деклассировать тех псевдовайшнавов в глазах местной аудитории, и люстрировать их. Вместо этого, он сразу стал просвещать эту и другие аудитории в том, кто есть кто, и одновременно дипломатично направлять вектор приложения энергии своих слов на постепенное формирование ударного потенциала. Поэтому просветительская деятельность, очищение зеркала истины, в котором каждый сможет увидеть истинный лик каждого, это все что нам остается на данном этапе пути к чистой варнашраме вайшнавов, и в следующей статье мы рассмотрим сущность и этимологию понятия "право" и сотрем еще больше пыли заблуждений с разума аудитории в отношении легитимности их деятельности, и занимаемого ими положения. 

Для того, чтобы увидеть карми и мадхъяму, вайшнава, не нужно иметь семь пядей во лбу. Христос учил : "Берегитесь лжепророков, которые приходят к вам в овечьей одежде, а внутри суть волки хищные. По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы? Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые. Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые. Всякое дерево, не приносящее плода доброго, срубают и бросают в огонь. Итак по плодам их узнаете их."(с) Мадхъяма уполномочен своим адхикаром царствовать, распоряжаться, а следовательно являться действующим звеном Парампары дхармы, закона, коими по определению являются праведные цари, то есть вайшнавы. Незыблемость содержания и смысла закона в словах ( и поступках) вайшнава и составляют собой его адхикар. Мадхьяма адхикари ни на букву не отступит от содержания и смысла понятий своего предшественника в своей проповеди. Карми же физически не сможет воспроизводить те истины, которые подрывают его господство над материальной энергией и его ложное положение властвующего на другими карми. И поскольку истина о ложном господстве над материальной энергией, как причине деградации, является сутью передающегося по парампаре тезиса, то проповедь карми всегда будет бессмысленной и бесплодной из-за отсутствия в ней данной сути. Вайшнав раз за разом будет называть тех, кто сделал собственность всех детей Бога своей частной ворами, а саму частную собственность не законной, как это делал Прабхупада практически в каждой своей лекции. Вайшнав будет утверждать максимально эффективную и естественную форму распределения коллективных плодов труда в теле Всевышнего - равное распределение по потребностям клеток, карми же не сможет воспроизвести все это, поскольку автоматически потеряет свое положение авторитета над остальными карми, ведь его ачар прямопротивоположен. Карми лжевайшнаву нужно обязательно иметь хотя бы каплю веры в то, что он проповедует, иначе он нашел бы себе занятие поинтересней, поэтому для него невозможно произнести обозначенную выше суть вайшнавизма, ведь тогда он должен был бы поверить в нее, а значит умереть как карми, отдав энергию Кришны матху вайшнавов. Таким образом дедуктивная аксиома в том, что сколько проповедников, не повторяющих регулярно выше обозначенную мантру сути вайшнавизма, вы знаете, столько вы знаете и хищных волков в одежде божьих овец, карми, выдающих себя за вайшнавов их внешними атрибутами. И сколько вы знаете тех, кто систематически распространяет а массах эти сущностные принципы столько вы знаете вайшнавов. Вектор приложения энергии карми и вайшнавом, то есть мадхьямой, так же будет разным, и будет соответствовать их природе. Мадхъяма вайшнав по определению является слугой вайшнава матха, в то время как карми всегда слуга других выгодных ему карми, поэтому вайшнав мадхъяма будет проповедовать приоритет энергозатрат на поддержку во всех отношениях и развитие вайшнавов, он будет проповедовать самоотречении в пользу строительства комфортного жилья для вайшнавов, производства для них качественной экологически чистой одежды и пищи, обеспечение их здравоохранения и защиты, их образования, ведь сущность вайшнава это быть всем для вайшнавов и ничем для себя. В противоположность этому карми будет накапливать балы для себя, направляя энергию на привлечение других карми, за счет которых он эти самые балы, в той или иной форме и копит. Количество распространенных книг, приглашенных карми, рост оборота финансов во внешней проповеди, увеличение филиалов, личная практика все это будет главным вектором приложения энергии для карми. Мадхъяма адхикари скажет прекратить внешнюю проповедь до момента организации и образования уже имеющихся последователей в самодостаточную изобильную систему распределения-производства и потребления, как это сказал сделать Прабхупада, но карми не сможет выполнить его наставление и прекратить накапливать балы для себя, карми продолжит мерить свой успех количеством других карми, состоящих в его партиях "приведенных", " выслушавших", " инициированных", "пожертвовавших", "читающих джапу", в результате чего карми сделает матх мадхъямы матхом бессмысленно воспроизводящих бессмысленные звуки карми, активно поддерживающих друг друга в иллюзии того, что они вайшнавы, что они на верном пути. Невозможно стать вайшнавом не избавившись от иллюзии того, что ты уже вайшнав. Прежде чем Арджуна стал арием, вайшнавом, Кришна избавил его от иллюзии того, что он уже арий, когда тот находился в ней, произнося ученые речи, и одновременно скорбя о том, что не достойно скорби, а так же демонстрируя поведение, неподобающее арию, в точности как цитирующие шлоки карми в одеждах вайшнава, действует как карми, а не как вайшнав, нарушая базовый принцип вайшнавизма - закон "ишавасьи", и скорбя о том, что обобществление собственности Кришны с вайшнавами может уменьшить его зону комфорта, и зону комфорта его родственников карми.

----------

